# R A N D OM Awesomeness



## Surlysomething




----------



## mischel

I dont get it :<.
But i hope it insults christianity .


----------



## Sasquatch!

mischel said:


> I dont get it :<.
> But i hope it insults christianity .



What kind of attitude is that?


And Surly, I freakin' love that film. :happy:


----------



## mischel

Sasquatch! said:


> What kind of attitude is that?:happy:



Uhm fundamentalistic atheism of course .


----------



## Zowie

mischel said:


> Uhm fundamentalistic atheism of course .



See, I was going to say this to WillSpark yesterday, but I guess you'll do. Why do Atheists feel the need to disprove and insult religion? I can understand attacking the Church, it needs it, but why attack faith?

I'm kind of tired of having a class debate and some twat saying "You believe in something invisible LOLOLOL WTF?" I'm not religious in any way, and I rarely feel any sort of faith, but doesn't give me any right do go around attacking others because of what they think or believe. It's the exact same as someone trying to shove their faith down your throat. You're entitled to believe or not believe in anything you want, but inflammatory comments such as "fundamentalistic atheism" giving you the right to say whatever you want kind of make you sound like a 15 year old douche.

Edit: That's to say you're free to criticize. Just do so in an intelligent manner that actually proves a point.
Edit Two. CAT!


----------



## Amaranthine

bionic_eggplant said:


> See, I was going to say this to WillSpark yesterday, but I guess you'll do. Why do Atheists feel the need to disprove and insult religion? I can understand attacking the Church, it needs it, but why attack faith?
> 
> I'm kind of tired of having a class debate and some twat saying "You believe in something invisible LOLOLOL WTF?" I'm not religious in any way, and I rarely feel any sort of faith, but does give me any right do go around attacking others because of what they think or believe. It's the exact same as someone trying to shove their faith down your throat. You're entitled to believe or not believe in anything you want, but inflammatory comments such as "fundamentalistic atheism" giving you the right to say whatever you want kind of make you sound like a 15 year old douche.
> 
> Edit: That's to say you're free to criticize. Just do so in an intelligent manner that actually proves a point.
> Edit Two. CAT!



1. Yes.
2. YES.
3. That kitten is adorable!


----------



## BigChaz

Hell yeah, Bionic. I heard a guy say the other day, "Fuck people who believe in an invisible sky wizard!". That really pissed me off. You are spot on.


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Surlysomething

mischel said:


> I dont get it :<.
> But i hope it insults christianity .



It doesn't. Nice try though. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

BigChaz said:


> Hell yeah, Bionic. I heard a guy say the other day, "Fuck people who believe in an invisible sky wizard!". That really pissed me off. You are spot on.




Oh come ON, that's FN hilarious!


----------



## WillSpark

mischel said:


> I dont get it :<.
> But i hope it insults christianity .



It's dicks like this that make me partially ashamed to be atheist.

Just like anything else, make fun of religion when it deserves it, not just to be a total prick.



bionic_eggplant said:


> See, I was going to say this to WillSpark yesterday, but I guess you'll do.



I understand all of of what you said, which is exactly why I don't pull shit like that.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> It's dicks like this that make me partially ashamed to be atheist.
> 
> Just like anything else, make fun of religion when it deserves it, *not just to be a total prick.*



Will, I like you. You're cool. But I think you need to learn how to practice what you preach (c wut i did thur?).


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> Will, I like you. You're cool. But I think you need to learn how to practice what you preach (c wut i did thur?).



Hey, hey. Hey. 





You're thinking of Chaz.

Besides, I do as I say. I make fun of it when it deserves it and there's reason, not just to be a dick.


----------



## CastingPearls

I don't see why people get so bent out of shape (heh out of shape) over a guy whose every post is an insult to intelligence nevermind good taste.


----------



## Surlysomething

*HEY!*

Can you guys just *stop.* 

This was supposed to be a FUN thread and you're ruining it with bullshit.



Please post RANDOM AWESOME STUFF.


----------



## BigChaz

WillSpark said:


> Hey, hey. Hey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of Chaz.
> 
> Besides, I do as I say. I make fun of it when it deserves it and there's reason, not just to be a dick.



uh.....what


----------



## WillSpark

View attachment 86851

....................


----------



## Ninja Glutton




----------



## Paquito




----------



## Paquito

Since the above post is apparently too fucking sad.


----------



## charlieversion2

DANCE IF YOU WANT TO!








Look at me, I'm spinning.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> Since the above post is apparently too fucking sad.



It makes me want to hug someone, that's all.


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> It makes me want to hug someone, that's all.



Shut up, baby.

*hugs*


----------



## Sasquatch!

I love you Paquito.


----------



## CastingPearls

ChrisVersion2 said:


> DANCE IF YOU WANT TO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at me, I'm spinning.


I LOVE This!


----------



## BigChaz




----------



## charlieversion2

CastingPearls said:


> I LOVE This!



lol back when I was "thin" and had short hair!


----------



## BigChaz




----------



## CastingPearls

It says 'I love you' on THE BLADE.


----------



## mischel

WillSpark said:


> It's dicks like this that make me partially ashamed to be atheist.
> 
> Just like anything else, make fun of religion when it deserves it, not just to be a total prick.
> 
> I understand all of of what you said, which is exactly why I don't pull shit like that.


After i tried to interpret the picture, i thought it's a nicely kind and funny anti-christian quote from a movie!
Im not good at insulting sects, so i leave that to other people http://www.godblock.com/.


From my perspective it is normal to be atheistic. Only 1/3 of the german people support or belong to a christian religion/church.

Im sorry that my two post where harsh and made people on the board angry.

Now ill contribute to this funny thread:

Here's even more 
http://asilee.com/2009/04/08/funny-and-rude-images-about-atheism-and-religions-part-ii/


----------



## Amandy




----------



## CastingPearls

. .


----------



## Venom

.......... 

View attachment masterbation.jpg


----------



## mischel

Some awesome pictures i collected from a german site..


----------



## Surlysomething

Yay! Thanks, everyone. :bow:


----------



## Zowie

My inner art nerd giggled.


----------



## Dromond




----------



## BigChaz

I am not reading all of that text


----------



## Dromond

It's worth it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

That is a Christmas cartoon of awesomeness :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Posted elsewhere. Posted here for awesomeness.


----------



## CarlaSixx

.... because I have this on my fridge as a magnet, lol.


----------



## Zowie

That was amazing. But shit, why is it in text form? Lazy-ass comic artists. DRAW THAT SHIT.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

this is my kitty tinker bell (before she got fat, i guess all the bags of treats she stole caught up to her.) stealing shit.





back before jackass when bam was just using cky for their videos. my friends and i started doing stupid shit and filming it. i was like 18 and i got dared to ride a bike down a big ass hill and hit this jump. i don't like turning down dares lol. and i also took a ride into a tennis ball court half wall in a shopping cart. sorry about the quality it sucks. made these back when there were no .gif making programs. i think i was using the animation shop in paint shop pro lol.


----------



## Melian




----------



## Amaranthine

*Politics Explained*

FEUDALISM: You have two cows. Your lord takes some of the milk.

PURE SOCIALISM: You have two cows. The government takes them and puts them in a barn with everyone else's cows. You have to take care of all of the cows. The government gives you as much milk as you need.

BUREAUCRATIC SOCIALISM: You have two cows. The government takes them and put them in a barn with everyone else's cows. They are cared for by ex-chicken farmers. You have to take care of the chickens the government took from the chicken farmers. The government gives you as much milk and eggs as the regulations say you need.

FASCISM: You have two cows. The government takes both, hires you to take care of them and sells you the milk.

PURE COMMUNISM: You have two cows. Your neighbors help you take care of them, and you all share the milk.

RUSSIAN COMMUNISM: You have two cows. You have to take care of them, but the government takes all the milk.

CAMBODIAN COMMUNISM: You have two cows. The government takes both of them and shoots you.

DICTATORSHIP: You have two cows. The government takes both and drafts you.

PURE DEMOCRACY: You have two cows. Your neighbors decide who gets the milk.

REPRESENTATIVE DEMOCRACY: You have two cows. Your neighbors pick someone to tell you who gets the milk.

BUREAUCRACY: You have two cows. At first the government regulates what you can feed them and when you can milk them. Then it pays you not to milk them. Then it takes both, shoots one, milks the other and pours the milk down the drain. Then it requires you to fill out forms accounting for the missing cows.

PURE ANARCHY: You have two cows. Either you sell the milk at a fair price or your neighbors try to take the cows and kill you.

LIBERTARIAN/ANARCHO-CAPITALISM: You have two cows. You sell one and buy a bull.

SURREALISM: You have two giraffes. The government requires you to take harmonica lessons.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


>


 
Love it.


----------



## Surlysomething

My two youngest sisters.

Random and awesome and beautiful.
Thanksgiving 2010.


----------



## mischel

Melian said:


>



Worst post ever, Melian!


----------



## Melian

mischel said:


> Worst post ever, Melian!



How do you figure? That bird is fantastic.


----------



## Paquito

Completing the Kelly trifecta.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> My two youngest sisters.
> 
> Random and awesome and beautiful.
> Thanksgiving 2010.



I feel a little bad that I spent a few minutes staring at this, expecting it to be a .gif and something popped up from behind the couch, or for there to be a hidden joke somewhere. I hadn't read the caption... but they are awesome and beautiful, just like you!


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> *Politics Explained*
> 
> FEUDALISM: You have two cows. Your lord takes some of the milk.
> 
> PURE SOCIALISM: You have two cows. The government takes them and puts them in a barn with everyone else's cows. You have to take care of all of the cows. The government gives you as much milk as you need.
> 
> BUREAUCRATIC SOCIALISM: You have two cows. The government takes them and put them in a barn with everyone else's cows. They are cared for by ex-chicken farmers. You have to take care of the chickens the government took from the chicken farmers. The government gives you as much milk and eggs as the regulations say you need.
> 
> FASCISM: You have two cows. The government takes both, hires you to take care of them and sells you the milk.
> 
> PURE COMMUNISM: You have two cows. Your neighbors help you take care of them, and you all share the milk.
> 
> RUSSIAN COMMUNISM: You have two cows. You have to take care of them, but the government takes all the milk.
> 
> CAMBODIAN COMMUNISM: You have two cows. The government takes both of them and shoots you.
> 
> DICTATORSHIP: You have two cows. The government takes both and drafts you.
> 
> PURE DEMOCRACY: You have two cows. Your neighbors decide who gets the milk.
> 
> REPRESENTATIVE DEMOCRACY: You have two cows. Your neighbors pick someone to tell you who gets the milk.
> 
> BUREAUCRACY: You have two cows. At first the government regulates what you can feed them and when you can milk them. Then it pays you not to milk them. Then it takes both, shoots one, milks the other and pours the milk down the drain. Then it requires you to fill out forms accounting for the missing cows.
> 
> PURE ANARCHY: You have two cows. Either you sell the milk at a fair price or your neighbors try to take the cows and kill you.
> 
> LIBERTARIAN/ANARCHO-CAPITALISM: You have two cows. You sell one and buy a bull.
> 
> SURREALISM: You have two giraffes. The government requires you to take harmonica lessons.


THIS I love!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

mischel said:


> Worst post ever, Melian!




What's wrong with you?


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> What's wrong with you?


There is not enough bandwidth for that.

I thought this was supposed to be a happy thread, there Miss Missy!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

bionic_eggplant said:


> I feel a little bad that I spent a few minutes staring at this, expecting it to be a .gif and something popped up from behind the couch, or for there to be a hidden joke somewhere. I hadn't read the caption... but they are awesome and beautiful, just like you!




Aww...thanks.

I got the picture today and loved it...so, I shared. :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> There is not enough bandwidth for that.
> 
> I thought this was supposed to be a happy thread, there Miss Missy!!!




I want it to be, but I don't like his shit. Haha.


----------



## Paquito

Fuck this. And yea, I know I posted this earlier, but I'd like to not having a GIF where it links to my e-mail.


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> POPCORN



We need this one around more often.


----------



## Surlysomething

Paquito said:


> Fuck this. And yea, I know I posted this earlier, but I'd like to not having a GIF where it links to my e-mail.



Ok, I get the 'L' and the throat-cutting, but what's the first part?

Haha.

I'm so Canadian.


----------



## Amaranthine

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, I get the 'L' and the throat-cutting, but what's the first part?
> 
> Haha.
> 
> I'm so Canadian.



I think it's a W for whatever? 

I think...


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> I think it's a W for whatever?
> 
> I think...



Exactly...


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Haha.
> 
> I'm so Canadian.



I didn't either. It's cool.


----------



## CastingPearls

If she had bitten her fist or the side of her hand it would have truly been perfect with an Italian-American twist.


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## rellis10

Surlysomething said:


>



Ok....now i'm thoroughly creeped out by conkers :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> My two youngest sisters.
> 
> Random and awesome and beautiful.
> Thanksgiving 2010.



I love Canada . . .


----------



## The Cookie Faerie




----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love Canada . . .




Haha, they're pretty cute, EH?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Haha, they're pretty cute, EH?



*yes really nice photo !!! thanks so much for sharing....i don't have any photos of my sister, but people think we are twins generally...i will dig up one of me and my bro + sis one of these days*


----------



## CastingPearls

. .


----------



## nic_nic07

On the plus side, they are very colorful and like Patrick Starr. 
...course, they're also a walking contradiction, which is also very amusing. 

And now for my own O_O picture.... 

View attachment demotivational-posters-squeez-bacon.jpg


----------



## rellis10

The Cookie Faerie said:


>



To this day i cant listen to Don't Fear The Reaper without seeing the epic Christopher Walken in my head.


----------



## Dromond




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Haha, they're pretty cute, EH?



clearly, the big sister passed around the good looks. How nice of you.

So make sure you tell them I said Hello, and that I'm sensitive. I bake, speak two languages, and enjoy passing the time giving back rubs. 

Also if they aren't single, that's okay, I'm not a jealous guy.


----------



## lovelocs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkqBurXgfY0



That. This, too me, is awesome.


----------



## vinarian

while this thread was awesome, now that I have posted it is even more awesome!



in nerdspeak this thread is now the magical thread of awesomeness +1 

that is how totally awesome it is!

Great big bags of awesome!

It is like a whole strawberry-cheesecake-topped-with awesomeness awesome!

Its like free HBO awesome!


----------



## BigChaz

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=20e_1283377429

(oh so not safe for work - seriously dont click this if you are a pansy and get offended by things)


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=20e_1283377429
> 
> (oh so not safe for work - seriously dont click this if you are a pansy and get offended by things)



Hahahaha, no way. He must have been doing it on purpose. Surely you'd feel a breeze.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahahaha, no way. He must have been doing it on purpose. Surely you'd feel a breeze.



I'm pretty sure my penis is well trained enough to understand that breeze in public = bad.


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=20e_1283377429
> 
> (oh so not safe for work - seriously dont click this if you are a pansy and get offended by things)



woah hahaha I don't even know what to say, but laugh.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=20e_1283377429
> 
> (oh so not safe for work - seriously dont click this if you are a pansy and get offended by things)


HA HA HA Awesome!!


----------



## Amaranthine

Second to last line just gets me.


----------



## Surlysomething

I love you, Natlie Dee!


----------



## Venom

.......... 

View attachment confucious.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh hell yes, click here!


----------



## charlieversion2

Surlysomething said:


> Oh hell yes, click here!



"I have a hard time deciphering the fine line between boredom and hunger."

yup.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

mischel said:


> I dont get it :<.
> But i hope it insults christianity .



Well since you have just insulted me I feel I now have the right to insult you.

You are a douche bag!

Have a nice day.


----------



## BigChaz

This is Paquito


----------



## BigChaz

Zardoz is not happy


----------



## Paquito

I'm seriously nerding out in prep for the new movie.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> I'm seriously nerding out in prep for the new movie.



SPOILERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Surlysomething

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Well since you have just insulted me I feel I now have the right to insult you.
> 
> You are a douche bag!
> 
> Have a nice day.




You're a little late to this dance. Haha. We've all moved on.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> I'm seriously nerding out in prep for the new movie.



Hell yeah. I'm going to the midnight show, and I'm dressing up. Dunno as what yet, but I will. 
5 days left!


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> This is Paquito


I can't figure out if it's the diaper, the bandolier, the boots or the braid that turns me on the most. 

Yeah...it's the mustache. moustache? the catepillar under his nose.


----------



## Surlysomething

So very cool.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

Surlysomething said:


> You're a little late to this dance. Haha. We've all moved on.



Well I've been gone! So let me dance, dance, dance!


----------



## Surlysomething

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Well I've been gone! So let me dance, dance, dance!




It turned into a bit of a cluster though, why dredge it up again.


----------



## Surlysomething

"HA HA, you're old!" - Martin

"Oh boy, sleep! That's where I'm a viking!" - Ralph

"They taste like burning!" - Ralph

"Doughnuts. Is there anything they can't do?" - Homer J.

"I am so smart! S-M-R-T... I mean S-M-A-R-T!" - Homer J.


Oh my god, there are so many. Must. Stop. Now.



I will return.


----------



## Mishty

..... hmmm.


----------



## Melian




----------



## Dromond




----------



## Mishty

Dromond said:


>



Why did Christov pop into my head.....


----------



## Sasquatch!




----------



## frankman

The ALPHABET of AWESOMENESS

My faves:


----------



## Dromond

Mishty said:


> Why did Christov pop into my head.....



It's the hair.


----------



## Amandy

NSFW audio, but oh so quotable... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM4hp9kz_A4


----------



## Zowie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg&feature=related

Very true.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/11/hatsune-miku-japanese-holograph-_n_782442.html

Very Strange.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider




----------



## JulieD

mmmm...finger cookies :eat2: 

View attachment fingercookies.jpeg


----------



## Boris_the_Spider




----------



## Paquito




----------



## Sasquatch!

*snogs Paquito*


----------



## Mishty

Three randoms you'll need in your first stroll through Hyde Park:




For those kids that just keep on going.....







For the idiots that want you to listen to what they have to say, against your will.


And when things just get weird...


----------



## CherryRVA

My baby is in a commercial that is competing in the Doritos "Crash the Superbowl" Contest.

He's the blond construction worker on the left. We had a great time at the shoot and the other BHM construction worker was a complete sweetheart as well. It'll be fun to see how far they get with this commercial.


http://www.crashthesuperbowl.com/#/gallery?video=9002

Cheers!


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> My baby is in a commercial that is competing in the Doritos "Crash the Superbowl" Contest.
> 
> He's the blond construction worker on the left. We had a great time at the shoot and the other BHM construction worker was a complete sweetheart as well. It'll be fun to see how far they get with this commercial.
> 
> 
> http://www.crashthesuperbowl.com/#/gallery?video=9002
> 
> Cheers!


*
OMFG....that is AMAzing.....great job for the green giant!!!!!*


----------



## Surlysomething

Buddy the Elf makes me sooo happy.


----------



## Surlysomething

God is a concept, 
By which we can measure, 
Our pain, 
I'll say it again, 
God is a concept, 
By which we can measure, 
Our pain, 
I don't believe in magic, 
I don't believe in I-ching, 
I don't believe in bible, 
I don't believe in tarot, 
I don't believe in Hitler, 
I don't believe in Jesus, 
I don't believe in Kennedy, 
I don't believe in Buddha, 
I don't believe in mantra, 
I don't believe in Gita, 
I don't believe in yoga, 
I don't believe in kings, 
I don't believe in Elvis, 
I don't believe in Zimmerman, 
I don't believe in Beatles, 
I just believe in* me*
-John Lennon


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Pikabewbs, I choose you!!







just think one day we are going to have a president that played pokemon


----------



## Fuzzy

E-Trade Baby in Solitary Confinement... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmw23Ad9aLM&feature=channel


----------



## lovelocs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR2nM4-ki5A


It's a bit long, but it really drives the point home.


----------



## Tanuki

Sasquatch! said:


>



Pendulum <3!


----------



## rellis10

Well, it's that....or it's hammer time


----------



## thekidstable

Love the hermoine-ron-harry gif xD
fan-tastic.


----------



## ManBeef

There's A Snake In My Boot!!! Someone's Poisoned The Water Hole!!! Eh, Eh, Eh?


----------



## Surlysomething

Bob & Doug McKenzie, 12 Days of Christmas


Merry Christmas, eh?


----------



## Paquito

Credit to Bigginz.


----------



## Venom

Go to google.com (first make sure that instant is turned off)
Type in "find chuck norris"
Click I'm feeling lucky


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Venom said:


> Go to google.com (first make sure that instant is turned off)
> Type in "find chuck norris"
> Click I'm feeling lucky



Hahaha, awesome. My whole office liked it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Will Sasso :wubu:


----------



## FishCharming

i'm bored. in the interest of alleviating my boredom i've decided to create a new sport: aardvark tossing!

players will first have to catch an aardvark. then they will have to grab the aardvark by it's tongue and spin it around and throw it. the player who throws their aardvark the farthest gets a shoe. a shoe is worth 17 points. any player who drops their aardvark before their throw suffers a yellow penalty and has to take a drink. any player with two or more shoes can order any
other player with a yellow penalty to drink at any time at the cost of 4 points. if you drunkenly fall on your aardvark you lose 1 shoe, 8 points, have to take two drinks and suffer a blanket penalty. a blanket penalty means that all further throws have to be done with a dirty blanket wrapped around their face. (not sure if your blanket is dirty enough? leave it at the bottom of your garbage can for three days... it'll be dirty enough!) a winning throw under a blanket penalty awards two shoes and a paddle. the paddle is worth 11 points and removes a yellow penalty. at the end of six rounds (also called a duff) all players whose aardvarks are still conscious receive one paddle and one shoe. players whose aardvarks are unconscious and/or sustained any serious injury gain one shoe and one yellow penalty. any players whose aardvark died during play loses 13 points, has to take 3 drinks while singing a cher song of their choice and has to wear the blanket for the rest of the evening. any players who contract rabies during play are disqualified.

the player with the most points at the end of three duffs (a waffle) wins. the player with the least points gets beaten into unconsciousness with a wiffle-ball bat by the winner.

Leagues will be starting up next week, email me for team assignments.

Note* for all you people who are appalled by the violent treatment of aardvarks you should know that aardvarks are the number one cause of communism in children and have been linked to the spread of terrorism. (no animals were harmed in the development of this game... except for several dozen aardvarks)


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Lil BigginZ

*sigh* sometimes i wonder if it's just me that's corrupted or people really thought that was such a brilliant move.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

My ugly Christmas sweater for this season. I'm excited to wear it. 

Black Santa AND jinglebells. I'm going to be the talk of the town.


----------



## lovelocs

And Hozay, that sweater won't be right without a green hat. 

View attachment 1233-quickly-children.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My ugly Christmas sweater for this season. I'm excited to wear it.
> 
> Black Santa AND jinglebells. I'm going to be the talk of the town.



*plz tell me that was a joke*


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *plz tell me that was a joke*



Hahaha, I had the same reaction... I figured last year's sweater was just a cruel gift from someone.


----------



## lovelocs

These are beautiful images.
http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Urban...ownload/20101207/photos_net_web_yn/1291741072


----------



## Anjula

Paquito said:


>



lol,I love it


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My ugly Christmas sweater for this season. I'm excited to wear it.
> 
> Black Santa AND jinglebells. I'm going to be the talk of the town.



Is it cuz he's black? IS IT CUZ HE'S BLACK


----------



## thekidstable

a seasonal comic from my fav comic artist C:


----------



## Paquito




----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


>



this makes me feel confused and dirty...


----------



## Paquito

FishCharming said:


> this makes me feel confused and dirty...



Mission accomplished.

Who knew hunting for Horcruxes gave you such fantastic thighs?


----------



## WillSpark

View attachment 88179

I don't think you're ready.


----------



## Surlysomething

So stoked for this!


Tree of Life


----------



## lovelocs

Surlysomething said:


> So stoked for this!
> 
> 
> Tree of Life


 
Does look intruiging...


----------



## olwen

Just wanna say this thread truly is awesome. I haven't laughed so hard in a while.


----------



## olwen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz-5wKegyOw

Double Indemnity is a great movie and this scene is my fave. It's classy and totally lude at the same time. I love it.


----------



## lovelocs

Sick but hilarious.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXBV-Ifscn0&feature=channel


----------



## Melian

Not a lot to say about this.


----------



## JulieD

Melian said:


> Not a lot to say about this.



WHOA! Look at the size of that pecker! it so cute! aww...


----------



## Surlysomething

Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## thekidstable

Surlysomething said:


> Just in time for Christmas.



rofl.
i started laughing before the video even loaded. nice name


----------



## Meddlecase

WillSpark said:


> View attachment 88179
> 
> I don't think you're ready.



How could anyone ever be ready. Goddamn.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I hope I'm not breaking any rules posting this. 

If I am, I apologize BEB, 

but WITH THAT being said, I think you should click here It goes a long with a recent board phenomena. 

Naked women are present, but you can't see any of the bits. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Surlysomething

_The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. _

_Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. _

_And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy My brothers. _

_And you will know My name is the Lord when I lay My vengeance upon thee. 
_​_
_


----------



## Amaranthine

This always makes me laugh...it's awful xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZUPCB9533Y


----------



## Meddlecase

Amaranthine said:


> This always makes me laugh...it's awful xD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZUPCB9533Y



Carl seems to be a man I can appreciate.


----------



## JulieD

Merry Christmas!
http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1944698


----------



## WillSpark

Tis the season.


----------



## Meddlecase

That messiah's clever, I'll give him that.


----------



## Zowie

This pretty much sums up out thread ~

Check out the group "Vomiting Diamonds" on facebook. It's pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## deanbpm

Really cool if not a tad surreal animation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY

Check out his other videos too...


----------



## lovelocs

deanbpm said:


> Really cool if not a tad surreal animation.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY
> 
> Check out his other videos too...



Don't watch it if you have any sort of chemicals in your system.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Surlysomething

Love it! A Time photo of the week.


----------



## thekidstable

deanbpm said:


> Really cool if not a tad surreal animation.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY
> 
> Check out his other videos too...




that looks like something tim and eric would do


----------



## HDANGEL15

Amaranthine said:


> This always makes me laugh...it's awful xD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZUPCB9533Y



DUG THIS.....great 1st VID of the Sunday am...thanks for sharing 



Surlysomething said:


> So stoked for this!
> 
> 
> Tree of Life




Ya...saw the trailer when I went to see BLACK SWAN last week....seriously intrigued!!!



deanbpm said:


> Really cool if not a tad surreal animation.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY
> 
> 
> Check out his other videos too...


*
that is incredible....liked the meow mix as well....that guy is demented in the best way possible....talent*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

uugghhh does this video turn anyone else on? lol (safe for work)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQY3ICnswWA


----------



## Sasquatch!

Bigginz, THANK YOU for sharing that. It truely was awesome.


----------



## Bearsy




----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Arrrgghhh I can't rep you for that...but wow, that statement by her has really pissed me off.


----------



## Melian

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Arrrgghhh I can't rep you for that...but wow, that statement by her has really pissed me off.



As if she even writes her own "statements."

I swear, that woman doesn't understand 99% of the words coming out of her own mouth. Listen to the way she reads the prompter - the breaks and breaths in the middle of sentences/at certain words vs at natural pauses. She doesn't know what the hell is going on. 

I know I don't need to point this out to you, BEB, but goddamn, she pisses me off, too, and I just needed to bitch about it!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Melian said:


> As if she even writes her own "statements."
> 
> I swear, that woman doesn't understand 99% of the words coming out of her own mouth. Listen to the way she reads the prompter - the breaks and breaths in the middle of sentences/at certain words vs at natural pauses. She doesn't know what the hell is going on.
> 
> I know I don't need to point this out to you, BEB, but goddamn, she pisses me off, too, and I just needed to bitch about it!



This is true, I wanna kick her writer in the ass then.

I want her to just go away already.


----------



## lovelocs

Lil BigginZ said:


> uugghhh does this video turn anyone else on? lol (safe for work)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQY3ICnswWA



Didn't "do it" for me, but I did enjoy it! Especially the Johnny Guitar Watson soundtrack.


----------



## lovelocs

http://www.funnieststuff.net/viewmovie.php?id=722


----------



## thekidstable

lovelocs said:


> http://www.funnieststuff.net/viewmovie.php?id=722



My favorite part is their legs. And the fact that all fanboys are indeed trolls.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

This is a good read, peoples.


----------



## lovelocs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3iFhLdWjqc&feature=related



HELLO CREEPER!!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> This is a good read, peoples.



#7  People can be great at doing things they dont like to do.

This is my life summarized in a single sentence :doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

http://dvnelson.podbean.com/2011/01/09/episode-14-matt-keck/


----------



## Paquito

THE BEST FUCKING BLOG EVAR.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> THE BEST FUCKING BLOG EVAR.


OMG Paco...I've been sitting here crying laughing for an hour. I think....I think she's me! LOL

P.S. I played wolf pack the exact same way. Truth.


----------



## thekidstable

Paquito said:


> THE BEST FUCKING BLOG EVAR.




I just discovered this last night :O 
did you tell me to????


----------



## Surlysomething

"The Bunk is strictly a suit and tie motherfucker."


Goddamn I love The Wire.


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> OMG Paco...I've been sitting here crying laughing for an hour. I think....I think she's me! LOL
> 
> P.S. I played wolf pack the exact same way. Truth.



Her nativity story had me rolling. I was legit crying.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> Her nativity story had me rolling. I was legit crying.


Somebody reported my blog to Facebook as spam!


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> Somebody reported my blog to Facebook as spam!



Somebody's gonna die.


----------



## lovelocs

Paquito said:


> THE BEST FUCKING BLOG EVAR.



Benny...

Benny...


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> I know I don't need to point this out to you, BEB, but goddamn, she pisses me off, too, and I just needed to bitch about it!





BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> This is true, I wanna kick her writer in the ass then.
> 
> I want her to just go away already.




I don't understand why people love or hate Sarah Palin. She is nothing. 

Although I find it funny that she got popular because of the publicity from liberals that hated her. The more they get mad at her, the more they hate on her in the media, the more conservatives love her and prop her up, and make hilarious videos like this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMepzqJvIw


----------



## Melian

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I don't understand why people love or hate Sarah Palin. She is nothing.



That's like wondering why people hate it when someone farts in the elevator with them. She's just so fucking stupid that it makes me cringe to hear her speak.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> That's like wondering why people hate it when someone farts in the elevator with them. She's just so fucking stupid that it makes me cringe to hear her speak.



I usually laugh when I fart in the elevator.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I usually laugh when I fart in the elevator.



So there's no wondering who to punch


----------



## Sasquatch!

I prefer standing facing the direction I step into the elevator. It freaks people out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> I prefer standing facing the direction I step into the elevator. It freaks people out.



HAHAHA I do this too. In face I did it yesterday!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> That's like wondering why people hate it when someone farts in the elevator with them. She's just so fucking stupid that it makes me cringe to hear her speak.



What if I like when someone farts in the elevator?


----------



## Melian

Geodetic_Effect said:


> What if I like when someone farts in the elevator?



Then my analogy epic fails  

(but I think you still know what I mean)


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> Then my analogy epic fails
> 
> (but I think you still know what I mean)



LOL, I don't like when someone farts in an elevator.


----------



## Dromond

Hell yeah. 

View attachment gf01192011.jpg


----------



## Paquito

Nevermind.


----------



## lovelocs

Paquito said:


> Nevermind.



Out with it, son...


----------



## Sasquatch!

Lovelocs is randomly awesome.


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> Lovelocs is randomly awesome.



Back atcha!


----------



## Bearsy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I


This is far better than anything else posted in this thread.


----------



## Surlysomething

*"Yeah well, thats just, ya know, like, your opinion, man"*





Bearsy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I
> 
> 
> This is far better than anything else posted in this thread.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sorry, posted this awesome picture elsewhere.

Surly, awesome awesome quote. Made my day.


----------



## Paquito




----------



## big_lad27

Paquito said:


>



Nearly spat my coffee out then, I watched that sketch the other day round my friends house, was in stitches - +rep for this


----------



## Paquito

Sorry guys, I'm looking through random Tumblr pages.


----------



## Paquito

Paquito said:


>








Which one do I like more...


----------



## KittyKitten

mischel said:


> I dont get it :<.
> But i hope it insults christianity .




Your religious bigotry is showing......

I wonder if your post would have stayed if it said "I hope it insults Islam" "Or I hope it insults Jews".


----------



## big_lad27

happyface83 said:


> I wonder if your post would have stayed if it said "I hope it insults Islam" "Or I hope it insults Jews".



Couldn't resist


----------



## penguin

This goes for a lot I've come across lately.


----------



## Paquito

So today I'm at home, minding my business. It's Sunday, so I tend to just play catch up with homework and such while my two roomies are out. Naturally, I want to be as comfortable as possible, so I'm just in my underwear. Well our internet modem goes out. It's in my roommate's room. Well all I have to do is walk down the hall, unplug it, replug it in, and go back to my room. Maybe 10 seconds, so I don't bother putting on a shirt or shorts or anything. 

Welllllll my roommate comes home right as I'm about to leave my other roommate's room. He then proceeds to make some food and sit in our living room (that I have to cross through in order to get to my room). I stay still for a few minutes, trying to think of a gameplan. Do I just sit it out? Do I cause a diversion? Why the fuck has he chosen this moment to actually use our fucking living room?

Then I pimpwalked out to my room, dressed only in boxerbriefs and gangsta-brushing my teeth. Said "hey" to him (since I had to walk right in front of the TV).


----------



## Sasquatch!

Right on Paquito. I've done that a couple of times when my flatmates have brought people around. My house. My rules.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> So today I'm at home, minding my business. It's Sunday, so I tend to just play catch up with homework and such while my two roomies are out. Naturally, I want to be as comfortable as possible, so I'm just in my underwear. Well our internet modem goes out. It's in my roommate's room. Well all I have to do is walk down the hall, unplug it, replug it in, and go back to my room. Maybe 10 seconds, so I don't bother putting on a shirt or shorts or anything.
> 
> Welllllll my roommate comes home right as I'm about to leave my other roommate's room. He then proceeds to make some food and sit in our living room (that I have to cross through in order to get to my room). I stay still for a few minutes, trying to think of a gameplan. Do I just sit it out? Do I cause a diversion? Why the fuck has he chosen this moment to actually use our fucking living room?
> 
> Then I pimpwalked out to my room, dressed only in boxerbriefs and gangsta-brushing my teeth. Said "hey" to him (since I had to walk right in front of the TV).





Sasquatch! said:


> Right on Paquito. I've done that a couple of times when my flatmates have brought people around. My house. My rules.



Exactly. I just walk around like it's my house . . . oh wait, it is. 

I just act like I'm the coolest mofucka in that place. Attitude is everything. 

You've learned well grasshopper.


----------



## thekidstable

Paquito said:


> So today I'm at home, minding my business. It's Sunday, so I tend to just play catch up with homework and such while my two roomies are out. Naturally, I want to be as comfortable as possible, so I'm just in my underwear. Well our internet modem goes out. It's in my roommate's room. Well all I have to do is walk down the hall, unplug it, replug it in, and go back to my room. Maybe 10 seconds, so I don't bother putting on a shirt or shorts or anything.
> 
> Welllllll my roommate comes home right as I'm about to leave my other roommate's room. He then proceeds to make some food and sit in our living room (that I have to cross through in order to get to my room). I stay still for a few minutes, trying to think of a gameplan. Do I just sit it out? Do I cause a diversion? Why the fuck has he chosen this moment to actually use our fucking living room?
> 
> Then I pimpwalked out to my room, dressed only in boxerbriefs and gangsta-brushing my teeth. Said "hey" to him (since I had to walk right in front of the TV).



Atta boy!!!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just act like I'm the coolest mofucka in that place. Attitude is everything.
> 
> You've learned well grasshopper.



Exactly exactly exactly exactly. Handle it LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## Surlysomething

My new pin. :bow:


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> My new pin. :bow:



i must spread rep around before giving it to you again...


----------



## shuefly pie




----------



## lovelocs

BJ Raji is awesome. BHM, surprise playmaker of the game, and B.C. grad.

And I love that dance!


----------



## lovelocs

penguin said:


> This goes for a lot I've come across lately.



Penguin, you forgot to mention that Tupac was there... 

View attachment ghettodolphin.jpg


----------



## penguin

lovelocs said:


> Penguin, you forgot to mention that Tupac was there...



He looks shocked that I forgot that!


----------



## lovelocs

penguin said:


> He looks shocked that I forgot that!



I know, he's like "OH SNAP!!!"


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i likey........*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhboWThSAL0&feature=related


----------



## samuraiscott

Thought this was random and awesome. 

View attachment FARLEY.jpg


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

happyface83 said:


> Your religious bigotry is showing......
> 
> I wonder if your post would have stayed if it said "I hope it insults Islam" "Or I hope it insults Jews".



Well the original post he was responding to only mentioned jesus, so it wouldn't have made sense to mention the other religions.


----------



## Sasquatch!

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't post many things like this, but I was seriously killed by these guys.


Cute overload.


----------



## Anjula

cuteeeeeeeee


----------



## Sasquatch!

Brace yourselves people.


----------



## shuefly pie




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> Brace yourselves people.



I hate you.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hate you.



My work here is done.


----------



## Surlysomething

This is awesome.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Surlysomething said:


> This is awesome.



That is definitely awesome.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> This is awesome.



This is the only thing that would make the skytrain cooler than it already is.


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> This is the only thing that would make the skytrain cooler than it already is.




Unfortunately it's no longer there (a friend who lives in Stockholm confirmed that for me today)


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> This is awesome.



that is soooo cool! i would run up and down those bad boys all day!



Paquito said:


>



word!


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## lovelocs

What's so bad is that there are "Similar Users."


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lovelocs said:


> What's so bad is that there are "Similar Users."



i wonder how many similar users are NOT murderers as well lol.


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Surlysomething

Paquito said:


>


 
Love it!


----------



## Surlysomething

I NEED one of these.


----------



## penguin

I've wanted this one at work a few times.


----------



## Zowie

No pictures, but I had an interesting morning. 

I dropped into a shop to FINALLY buy a teapot and some tea, and I was filling out a fidelity card. The very pregnant sales rep looked at my name, and said that was it, she was calling her kid Zoë, because she had been thinking about it all morning, and I was just an extra sign.  So in a month, there'll be another little Zoë out and about. 

Also, there was a group of prostitutes, 5 of them, jogging by while I was waiting for the bus. No joke. Not running, just jogging. High heels, crop tops, over decorated Ed Hardy rip-off purses. It was weird. And if they weren't prostitutes, then the Cheap Skanks Anon group just stated an exercise program.


----------



## lovelocs

Zowie said:


> If they weren't prostitutes, then the Cheap Skanks Anon group just stated an exercise program.



"Grandad, she's a ho"
"How do you figure?"
"Did she ask if you were a cop?"
"Yes."
_*"Can she run really fast in high-heels?"*_
"Yeah."
"Does she hide under the table when a man in a purple suit walk by?"
"...yeah..."
*"Then she's a ho." *



The Boondocks...


----------



## Zowie

lovelocs said:


> "Grandad, she's a ho"
> "How do you figure?"
> "Did she ask if you were a cop?"
> "Yes."
> _*"Can she run really fast in high-heels?"*_
> "Yeah."
> "Does she hide under the table when a man in a purple suit walk by?"
> "...yeah..."
> *"Then she's a ho." *
> 
> 
> 
> The Boondocks...



HAHAHA, but they were JOGGING! In an even, measured pace. It was crazy strange.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> HAHAHA, but they were JOGGING! In an even, measured pace. It was crazy strange.




*sigh* Sweetie, that was the after lunch PE class from VanTech. I should have warned you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelocs said:


> "Grandad, she's a ho"
> "How do you figure?"
> "Did she ask if you were a cop?"
> "Yes."
> _*"Can she run really fast in high-heels?"*_
> "Yeah."
> "Does she hide under the table when a man in a purple suit walk by?"
> "...yeah..."
> *"Then she's a ho." *
> 
> 
> 
> The Boondocks...



I love the boondocks. I read the first line and new this was from the boondocks . . . *sigh* I want to watch it now.


----------



## meangreen

penguin said:


> I've wanted this one at work a few times.



Do they really make those? :huh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Straight up Nerd rep.

LOVE IT!


----------



## lovelocs

The skin gun


Revolutionizing burn healing.


----------



## Melian

lovelocs said:


> The skin gun
> 
> 
> Revolutionizing burn healing.



I see your skin gun and raise you a gene gun.






I've used this thing. You can just shoot plasmid DNA into living cells and it gets expressed. Pretty neat.


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/e050b2b9-02ab-4220-9c81-0eb261436219.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> HAHAHA, where do you FIND these?!


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> I see your skin gun and raise you a gene gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used this thing. You can just shoot plasmid DNA into living cells and it gets expressed. Pretty neat.



can i use this to shoot hooker DNA into Sassy? cus i'm thinking that could lead to extreme awesomeness!!!


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> can i use this to shoot hooker DNA into Sassy? cus i'm thinking that could lead to extreme awesomeness!!!



Anything for you.  

It turns out that hooker DNA is basically just the herpes simplex genome fused to a bottle of Prince Igor, so it should be a pretty quick procedure.


----------



## JulieD

Surlysomething said:


> This is awesome.



this is awesome! it reminds me of a cell phone i use to have. you could set the options so that every time you hit a key, it played a note. I am a serious texter, and i set my phone to do this... i loved it. even more so when it started to annoy everyone else around me, but i didnt care...i was happy :happy:

actually, most cell phones have this feature, my current one does now, but it is just one tone...kinda boring while still being slightly amusing


----------



## Dromond

There is no awesome more awesome than Carl Sagan and his Fully Armed Spaceship of the Imagination


----------



## Paquito




----------



## lovelocs

Paquito said:


>



I set that as my background image on my desktop, but it didn't move. Probably a good thing, as I would be staring at it right now...


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Anything for you.
> 
> It turns out that hooker DNA is basically just the herpes simplex genome fused to a bottle of Prince Igor, so it should be a pretty quick procedure.



I'm getting what now?

Huh? 

*Black van screeches to a halt behind Sassy, several women dressed all in black and cagoules subdue him, place a cloth bag over his head and throw him in the back of the van then drive off*


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Paquito




----------



## WillSpark

*That post rules!*


----------



## frankman

WillSpark said:


> *That post rules!*



I thought it was one for a question, two to go to the bathroom, but it turns out that it's the international symbol for ruling posts. See, I learn something new every day.


----------



## WillSpark

frankman said:


> I thought it was one for a question, two to go to the bathroom, but it turns out that it's the international symbol for ruling posts. See, I learn something new every day.



Of course, it's only apt when the gesture directly precedes the ruling post in question.


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Paquito




----------



## Sasquatch!

OMG Paquito I love that one!


----------



## Paquito

I really just need a fucking tumblr. Sorry guys.


----------



## penguin

omg I love those Harry Potter/Mean girls cross overs. love love love.


----------



## JulieD

im a Jelli Bitch and wish i was as drunk as that cat...


----------



## Zowie

JulieD said:


> im a Jelli Bitch and wish i was as drunk as that cat...



I raise you DRUNK SQUIRREL!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0so5er4X3dc


You know, for the next dims youtube. We should just film ourself laughing at something we find really funny. I think it'd be good for a laugh.


----------



## HDANGEL15

JulieD said:


> im a Jelli Bitch and wish i was as drunk as that cat...





Zowie said:


> I raise you DRUNK SQUIRREL!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0so5er4X3dc
> 
> 
> You know, for the next dims youtube. We should just film ourself laughing at something we find really funny. I think it'd be good for a laugh.



*these both kinda bother me........they made me sad*


----------



## lovelocs

*Welcome to Canada!!!*


----------



## Zowie

lovelocs said:


> *Welcome to Canada!!!*



[BBULLSHITNRHAT WAS border control. [/B]

I'm not going to touch that becayse nit's sucha beautiiful drunk typoo. I love you.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I don't think i have seeen a LIVE beaver like that up close and personal..they have horrible faces and weird feet...and those TAILS 

thanks for that one*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*this isn't really that awesome admittedly...but these guys were all over mexico and seemed pretty rodent-like and actually are...but kinda cute and not fast moving or scarey and no nasty TAILS or ugly faces.....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMcTh57mX5Y


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> [BBULLSHITNRHAT WAS border control. [/B]
> 
> I'm not going to touch that becayse nit's sucha beautiiful drunk typoo. I love you.



what the fuck are you saying?


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what the fuck are you saying?



Speakin' in tongues babe... speakin' in tongues.


----------



## Paquito

The best part was the edited reason under her post.


----------



## lovelocs

Zowie said:


> [BBULLSHITNRHAT WAS border control. [/B]
> 
> I'm not going to touch that becayse nit's sucha beautiiful drunk typoo. I love you.



That was an *epic* drunk post. Must give credit where credit is due. :bow:


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Sasquatch!

Hahahhahahhah


----------



## Paquito

I. Can't. Stop.


----------



## penguin

Paquito said:


> I. Can't. Stop.



Please don't! These are so far beyond freaking awesome. I love them. And I can't rep you any more right now


----------



## Paquito

Too many. I can't even pick my top 3 favorites.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Too many. I can't even pick my top 3 favorites.


----------



## Paquito




----------



## penguin

*fangirls stupidly over how awesome these are*


----------



## lovelocs

The explosive, crazy laugh that scares the dog.

These are awesome!


----------



## lovelocs

_Armed rooster kills Calif. man_


I think Dokken had a run in with this same bird.





All the while, *Alice in Chains* kept playing in my head:


_Ohhhh, they've come to snuff the rooster, ohhh yeahhhhhh
You know he ain't gonna dieeeeeeeeee, on no noooooooo...._ 

View attachment bird.jpg


View attachment bird2.jpg


View attachment bird3.jpg


----------



## thekidstable

lovelocs said:


> All the while, *Alice in Chains* kept playing in my head:
> 
> 
> _Ohhhh, they've come to snuff the rooster, ohhh yeahhhhhh
> You know he ain't gonna dieeeeeeeeee, on no noooooooo...._




_
Y'KNOOOAWW EEE AINNT GONNAA DIIIEIAAAYYYAWWWW_
RIP Layne. 


Also, 
pic unrelated:


----------



## lovelocs

thekidstable said:


> pic unrelated




I see what you did there...

Also, gif of big boy with shakeweights has been saved successfully to hard drive...


----------



## Blackjack

lovelocs said:


> I see what you did there...
> 
> Also, gif of big boy with shakeweights has been saved successfully to hard drive...



To the "Spank Bank" folder, amirite?


----------



## lovelocs

Blackjack said:


> To the "Spank Bank" folder, amirite?



Frankly I don't even know what you're talking about...


----------



## thekidstable

lovelocs said:


> I see what you did there...



I thought it deserved a chance too... 
c:






Blackjack said:


> To the "Spank Bank" folder, amirite?


----------



## Surlysomething

Twits.


----------



## Surlysomething

New baby cheetahs! 


Their own webcam, sign up to watch them.


----------



## Anjula

Harry Potter Pole Dance!


----------



## Surlysomething

I love Natalie Dee!


----------



## Paquito

If you've got time to kill, are a huge Harry Potter fan, and like musicals, I suggest going to youtube and checking out A Harry Potter Musical and A Harry Potter Sequel.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> If you've got time to kill, are a huge Harry Potter fan, and like musicals, I suggest going to youtube and checking out A Harry Potter Musical and A Harry Potter Sequel.



I'm Harry Freaking Potter.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> I'm Harry Freaking Potter.



Draco Malfoy is the best, followed by Snape.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> Draco Malfoy is the best, followed by Snape.



Lupin can't sing. Lupin can't sing. Lupin cannot sing.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> Lupin can't sing. Lupin can't sing. Lupin cannot sing.



Hermione can't draw.


----------



## lovelocs

NARWHALS!!!!!


----------



## BeerMe

Pretty Awesome. 

View attachment SWVDAY.jpg


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Hermione can't draw.


Hahaha, you have no idea how long I had that stuck in my head. I was singing it to anyone who's stand around for like, a week solid.


lovelocs said:


> NARWHALS!!!!!



I've just watched this six times.


----------



## Paquito




----------



## penguin

I posted this in a comment over in the lingerie thread, but it's just such an awesome song it has to make the rounds again.


----------



## penguin

I thought Paquito might like this.


----------



## Paquito

ROFLD
Rolling On the Floor Like Draco


----------



## lovelocs

Paquito said:


> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgld5yFXrU1qd6qvo.gif



Lifted!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

All sorts of funny.


----------



## Sasquatch!




----------



## Deacone

Tee hee  

View attachment 19436_261726473655_607533655_3214155_6011303_n.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!




----------



## HDANGEL15

Sasquatch! said:


>



*PONY PORN?????? *


----------



## Amaranthine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev3VwmpBXyo&feature=related


Metal Pokemon?


----------



## Sasquatch!

HDANGEL15 said:


> *PONY PORN?????? *



You love it


----------



## AmazingAmy

Sense. This makes none.


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> Sense. This makes none.



Artistic photography: That picture shows the taking of it.


----------



## WillSpark

Blackjack said:


> Artistic photography: That picture shows the taking of it.



I was going to say, what doesn't make sense about nude photography?

This on the other hand:






Appears to be Jesus highfiving Freakazoid on an escalator.


----------



## Blackjack

WillSpark said:


> I was going to say, what doesn't make sense about nude photography?
> 
> This on the other hand:
> 
> 
> Appears to be Jesus highfiving Freakazoid on an escalator.



That's exactly what it is, and I think that might be Halloween, since you can also see the chick on bottom-right with bunny ears, and what looks like a woman in costume dress on the left.


----------



## AmazingAmy

WillSpark said:


> I was going to say, what doesn't make sense about nude photography?



It's not the nude part that doesn't make sense. Naked is naked. It's why he's staring at the flaming bench he's sitting on I'm wondering about.


----------



## djudex

For my sweet, darling FFAs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOlluDJhXew&feature=player_embedded


----------



## lovelocs

djudex said:


> For my sweet, darling FFAs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOlluDJhXew&feature=player_embedded



That was *alright*...


----------



## Surlysomething

Dirty Hipsters.


----------



## WillSpark

Blackjack said:


> That's exactly what it is, and I think that might be Halloween, since you can also see the chick on bottom-right with bunny ears, and what looks like a woman in costume dress on the left.



My immediate assumption upon seeing us a situation immediately keys me into a convention of somekind. Blasphemy is a common cosplay tool, as is nostalgia.


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Surlysomething

Ok, the Harry Potter stuff is getting out of hand.

Are you sure you're all old enough to hang out in this forum? Haha.


----------



## Paquito

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, the Harry Potter stuff is getting out of hand.
> 
> Are you sure you're all old enough to hang out in this forum? Haha.



Harry Potter AND Justin Bieber. No, I'm a 10 year old girl.


----------



## Surlysomething

Paquito said:


> Harry Potter AND Justin Bieber. No, I'm a 10 year old girl.




I knew it!


----------



## scorpioinco




----------



## scorpioinco




----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> For my sweet, darling FFAs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOlluDJhXew&feature=player_embedded



DJUDEX THAT WAS TOTALLY INCREDIBLE, thanks for a great video to start the day....that was JUST SEX ....i so love the way the women and men stare in total
 L U S T

L U S T

L U S T

L U S T

L U S T

L U S T


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Paquito




----------



## coriander

Paquito said:


> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lfsl4haLLE1qchl83o1_500.gif[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Heh. The actress in that scene (Valerie Tian) went to my high school. I see her in these bit parts every now and then, and I'm like, "Ohhhh yeah...THAT girl."
> 
> Another Random, Useless Fact: Joshua Jackson went to my high school back in the day. Someone got a hold of one of his old textbooks (he had written his name and year in it) and all the girls were fighting over it. Sigh. He never did anything for me, personally, but to each their own. :D


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Surlysomething

Paquito said:


>



Love it!


----------



## coriander

Pretty much.


----------



## lovelocs

In fact, it's downright horrible. But I can't keep from dying when I watch it. 
For an unscripted youtube video, it contains some of the best dialogue ever:



"Third time's a charm..."

"I'M BLEEDING!!! I'M BLEEDING!!!"

"Check your [email protected]"

"It's OK, it's just my @$$hole."
"HAHA! Wait...!?! oh fuck...

and lastly:

"Dude, ambulances are expensive..."


*

If you're a guy, and can watch this without wincing, you are officially gangsta.*


----------



## Surlysomething

Natalie Dee rocks my world.


----------



## penguin

A friend of a friend embroiders shirts, so when I saw this one I thought some of you would enjoy it and that I'd better share


----------



## lovelocs

penguin said:


> A friend of a friend embroiders shirts, so when I saw this one I thought some of you would enjoy it and that I'd better share



That's cute as all gitout.


----------



## lovelocs

hewillneverhaveagirlfriend


----------



## Surlysomething

It's Roll Up the Rim time, baby!

You can even do it online. 

Haha.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> It's Roll Up the Rim time, baby!
> 
> You can even do it online.
> 
> Haha.



IS IT???!!! Oh my fuck, this is the best time of the year. Imma going to go to Timmies right now!


----------



## CastingPearls

OMFEKKINGOD There's a Tim's in TROY, PA!!!!!!!

BUTTERTARTS HERE I COMMMMMMMMME!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> IS IT???!!! Oh my fuck, this is the best time of the year. Imma going to go to Timmies right now!


 

Haha. I thought I missed the boat but it only started yesterday.

They have FORTY Toyata's that they're giving away this year too. Wow.

Bring on free donuts! :eat2:


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. I thought I missed the boat but it only started yesterday.
> 
> They have FORTY Toyata's that they're giving away this year too. Wow.
> 
> Bring on free donuts! :eat2:



Honest, all I ever want is a free coffee/donut. I have no use for a car.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> OMFEKKINGOD There's a Tim's in TROY, PA!!!!!!!
> 
> BUTTERTARTS HERE I COMMMMMMMMME!!


 

They have buttertarts at Tim Horton's in the US?

They don't in Canada. Haha. HOW WEIRD!


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> They have buttertarts at Tim Horton's in the US?
> 
> They don't in Canada. Haha. HOW WEIRD!


The first time I had buttertarts was at a Tim's in Hulle or Ottowa but that was like 8 years ago. I have to get back to Canada. WHO'S WITH ME????


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> The first time I had buttertarts was at a Tim's in Hulle or Ottowa but that was like 8 years ago. I have to get back to Canada. WHO'S WITH ME????


 

Haha. Maybe it's a specialty item thing. Right now they're offering Raspberry/Lemon donuts. And Chocolate caramel. I've been a good girl though and haven't been to Timmy's for awhile. Donuts are NOT diabetic friendly. Haha. (the caramel one is calling my name though)


----------



## coriander

Surlysomething said:


> It's Roll Up the Rim time, baby!
> 
> You can even do it online.
> 
> Haha.



YAY! Thank you for the reminder! 
I think the only thing I have ever won is a free doughnut...but I'm not gonna complain!


----------



## Surlysomething

A gorgeous Vancouver winter morning.


----------



## chicken legs

Surlysomething said:


> A gorgeous Vancouver winter morning.


Very Nice (Borat Voice)... you have to change the time setting on your camera..it says 6:00pm


----------



## Surlysomething

chicken legs said:


> Very Nice (Borat Voice)... you have to change the time setting on your camera..it says 6:00pm


 
I look at this site every day and I didn't even notice that the cam hadn't turned on this morning. It IS a picture from last night, but it looked exactly the same as the way the sky looked this morning.

TGIF.


----------



## ForeignSoul

Always makes me chuckle.... 

View attachment cocksoup.jpg


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I took this picture at a grocery store in Prague. 

View attachment pr.jpg


----------



## lovelocs

ForeignSoul said:


> Always makes me chuckle....





Geodetic_Effect said:


> I took this picture at a grocery store in Prague.



Now I'm all hungry & sh1t... :blush:


----------



## JulieD

CastingPearls said:


> OMFEKKINGOD There's a Tim's in TROY, PA!!!!!!!
> 
> BUTTERTARTS HERE I COMMMMMMMMME!!



OMG! where is TROY PA???? OMG! WHERE?!?!?!?!


----------



## fat hiker

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I took this picture at a grocery store in Prague.



Parky have gotten a lot more expensive than the last time I was in Prague.... 


the labels on the cans are nicer though.


----------



## chicken legs

Happy Monday


----------



## penguin

My mum makes these. I think they're pretty awesome.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> My mum makes these. I think they're pretty awesome.



Little Big Planet? LOL but cool and neat though.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> My mum makes these. I think they're pretty awesome.


Wantwantwantwantwantwantwantwant!


----------



## lovelocs

penguin said:


> My mum makes these. I think they're pretty awesome.



Those are awesome! Star Wars Aragumi! FTW!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Now you have to tell us how we can buy those from your mom Penguin, you can't tease us like that.


----------



## penguin

She's apparently not allowed to sell them on commercial sites, because of the copyright, but I hear bartering is allowed! I want her to make me some


----------



## FishCharming

does anyone else think the Amazon smiley arrow thingy looks like a penis? the one on the banner at the top of the page here. it just looks kinda penile to me, lol

AND it's headed right for the "o" in Amazon! suggestive? i believe it is! Bravo Amazon, with your marketing innuendo!


----------



## Surlysomething

It's true.


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> It's true.



damnit surly! you promised you wouldnt tell anyone! oh man...


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> damnit surly! you promised you wouldnt tell anyone! oh man...


 

But your fingers are so big!

Oops. :blush:


----------



## penguin

You know someone loves you when you get a bunch of these.


----------



## Surlysomething

Random. Awesome.


----------



## JulieD

cute, very cute


----------



## Sasquatch!

Doop doop doooooo


----------



## Surlysomething

The Wire - Quotes

AMAZING! Best TV show, ever!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Not really awesome per say, but I enjoy doing it. It's a small recording of my new ukulele. I just wanted to record something quickly so I could hear what it sounded like. 20 minutes later, voila, shitty music magic. 

Again, apologies for the voice.

Enjoy, if you'd like.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Not really awesome per say, but I enjoy doing it. It's a small recording of my new ukulele. I just wanted to record something quickly so I could hear what it sounded like. 20 minutes later, voila, shitty music magic.
> 
> Again, apologies for the voice.
> 
> Enjoy, if you'd like.



:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:



heh, I feel weird when you wooboo me.


----------



## FishCharming

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK-6Td9INxM

awwwe, so jealous!


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> heh, I feel weird when you wooboo me.



:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


couldn't resist.


----------



## JulieD

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
I like to woo boo yoo too!


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> WOOBOO





CastingPearls said:


> WOOBOO





JulieD said:


> WOOBOO





FishCharming said:


> WOOBOOstuff



Since I can't do it to Hozay...

:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## DesignAddict




----------



## lovelocs

Charlie Sheen would give what was left of his eyeteeth to look that good. Just sayin'.


----------



## lovelocs

Juan Borgia 

View attachment assassins creed art.jpg


----------



## rellis10

lovelocs said:


> Juan Borgia



What's their obsession with killing big guys? They had one in the first game too....although that guy could move like Usain Bolt


----------



## CastingPearls

Even ho's gotta eat...


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> Even ho's gotta eat...



The funniest things about this to me is the name of the website. I'm pretty sure that makes me a horrible person.


----------



## chicken legs

I think its awesome my cousin wrote this book that makes me want to travel again...Poetic Island


----------



## penguin

Do you know what's really awesome? These cupcakes I made last night. Rainbow cupcakes with rainbow icing and rainbow sprinkles.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> Do you know what's really awesome? These cupcakes I made last night. Rainbow cupcakes with rainbow icing and rainbow sprinkles.


When you posted it in the first thread it reminded me of Willie Wonka's chocolate factory.....You should make it an avatar pic it's so gorgeous. Or put it in as a sig pic maybe? I love it.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> When you posted it in the first thread it reminded me of Willie Wonka's chocolate factory.....You should make it an avatar pic it's so gorgeous. Or put it in as a sig pic maybe? I love it.



A friend on facebook said it reminded her of something people would hang on their walls


----------



## lovelocs

Gotsta get me one a dese... 

View attachment baby-T.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

penguin said:


> Do you know what's really awesome? These cupcakes I made last night. Rainbow cupcakes with rainbow icing and rainbow sprinkles.



They look delicious!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> Do you know what's really awesome? These cupcakes I made last night. Rainbow cupcakes with rainbow icing and rainbow sprinkles.



those look o so yummy.lol


----------



## CastingPearls

The first laugh I've had all day

http://classyfoodmofo.tumblr.com/


----------



## djudex




----------



## WVMountainrear

djudex said:


>



This is the definition of awesomeness. Appropriately posted.


----------



## Lamia

Look at me, I'm spinning.



[/QUOTE]

spinning...into our hearts


----------



## Bearsy




----------



## chicken legs

lovelylady78 said:


> This is the definition of awesomeness. Appropriately posted.



totally agree


----------



## JulieD

me... i am randomly awesome...thanks


----------



## CastingPearls

Size matters....


----------



## JulieD

CastingPearls said:


> Size matters....



i have very similar objects in my 'secret" drawer....


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> i have very similar objects in my 'secret" drawer....


Me too. Shhhhhhhh......:blush:

EDT: Well, except for the nasty teeth. And sand.


----------



## JulieD

CastingPearls said:


> Me too. Shhhhhhhh......:blush:
> 
> EDT: Well, except for the nasty teeth. And sand.



nasty teeth = ticklers
sand = glitter


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> nasty teeth = ticklers
> sand = glitter


ahhh yes...glitter...yeah not for me but if you want to decorate:

http://www.vajazzling.com/
http://www.vajazzling.com/vajazzling_pictures


----------



## Amaranthine

Am I the only one who thinks they look like creepy, masochistic fleshlights?


----------



## Sasquatch!

I freakin' LOVE Dune.


----------



## Vageta

What about the asteroid worm from Empire Strikes Back?

Yup....Mynoks...


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> I freakin' LOVE Dune.



Oh hell yes. 


Vageta said:


> What about the asteroid worm from Empire Strikes Back?
> 
> Yup....Mynoks...



I was thinking those too! Or the subway-dwelling worm from MIB.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I think this is pretty amazing.....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xU5h1paYQ0


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Freedumb




----------



## Goreki

CastingPearls said:


> ahhh yes...glitter...yeah not for me but if you want to decorate:
> 
> http://www.vajazzling.com/
> http://www.vajazzling.com/vajazzling_pictures


HA HA HA HA!

I think you could probably do that cheaper if you used superglue and a bulk pack of rainbow glitter.
...WHY do I now want to try that?


----------



## penguin

There's no way you're getting any super glue on me, especially there.


----------



## CastingPearls

Goreki said:


> HA HA HA HA!
> 
> I think you could probably do that cheaper if you used superglue and a bulk pack of rainbow glitter.
> ...WHY do I now want to try that?





penguin said:


> There's no way you're getting any super glue on me, especially there.



If any man needs to be dazzled by anything more than I have down there already, then he can go eat somewhere else.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> If any man needs to be dazzled by anything more than I have down there already, then he can go eat somewhere else.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Surly that was incredible!!!! Mine is tiny in comparison, but will post; when it blooms....it's budding up right now..but a very late bloomer apparently *


----------



## luvbigfellas




----------



## penguin

I'm making this. I just need to get my hands on a magnet board.


----------



## Surlysomething

My favorite dog in the world.







I'm coming for you, Doodle-roni! 2 more sleeps!


----------



## Dromond

For those of you who partake.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahaha.


----------



## FishCharming

i wonder if i have a labia hanging out... awesome!!!


----------



## penguin

FishCharming said:


> i wonder if i have a labia hanging out... awesome!!!



Just the one?


----------



## penguin

This is extra epic and awesome to me because it hit on a few private jokes I have with the friend who sent it to me. But it was still so awesome that it must be shared.


----------



## CastingPearls

..............................


----------



## Freedumb

Dromond said:


> For those of you who partake.



PENNY ARCADE FTW!!!!!!!


Here's another contribution.


----------



## BeerMe

luvbigfellas said:


>



Some of those are too small to see, but it reminds me of the Ron Swanson Pyramid of Greatness


----------



## Goreki

I get it now!
I was expecting something bigger.


----------



## Anjula




----------



## penguin

CUPCAKE FLAVOURED VODKA


----------



## CastingPearls

OH. MY. GAWWWWWWWWD. squeeeee


----------



## luvbigfellas

http://www.sucksorrules.com/battles/detail/otherstuff/536924/four-great-products/






Not sure how I feel about this :blink: I mean, I realize they're not real, but still...lol


----------



## Sasquatch!

My kinda scrabble....


----------



## Amaranthine

CastingPearls said:


> OH. MY. GAWWWWWWWWD. squeeeee



I second this notion!


----------



## CastingPearls

Daughter: Daddy, whats this button do?
Batman: Dont touch that.
Daughter: Daddy, can I play with a batarang?
Batman: No.
Daughter: Daddy, can I be Harley Quinn for Halloween?
Batman: No.
Daughter: Daddy?
Batman: Yes?
Daughter: I like your Bat-nose. *boop* giggle*
Batman: Hrm.

Superhero Take Your Kid to Work Day

http://www.newsarama.com/comics/hey-thats-my-cape-superhero-take-your-kid-to-work-110427.html


----------



## luvbigfellas

OMG, I had totally forgotten about this, but if you're a gamer, you'll appreciate it.

Thor Prayer


----------



## biglynch

http://www.gonendo.com/flash/chuchu/# so cool, dreamcast was sweet!


----------



## Anjula




----------



## penguin

I can do that to my boobs


----------



## Robbie_Rob

penguin said:


> I can do that to my boobs



Me too:eat2: LOL


----------



## Sasquatch!




----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


>



LOL, the lady on the right was all up in his ass cheeks


----------



## Surlysomething

Hehe TGIF


----------



## chicken legs




----------



## Paquito




----------



## Sasquatch!

awesome video pour les femmes


----------



## Lil BigginZ

well since facebook and twitter is nothing but osama...

figured i'd share the love lol


----------



## WillSpark




----------



## samuraiscott

WillSpark said:


>



I don't really care for Obama, but that's funny.


----------



## FishCharming

WillSpark said:


>



this is funny because it is stone-cold retarded. as if the obama administration had ANYTHING to do with finding obl! 

and yes, he must have been far too busy burning legislative bridges and pushing through his obamacare and handing out bailouts that make carl rove blush!

not that the birth certificate thing would have even been an issue if he'd just produced it during the election when it was first questioned. FYI, being a natural born citizen is a requirement to being president, it is his responsibility to produce his birth-certificate on request. have any of us ever gotten a job in the US without proof that we were citizens? no, so why should the most important position in the country be any different? 

but bravo obama, you take credit for that kill! a true politician through and through...


----------



## Paquito

FishCharming said:


> this is funny because it is stone-cold retarded. as if the obama administration had ANYTHING to do with finding obl!
> 
> and yes, he must have been far too busy burning legislative bridges and pushing through his obamacare and handing out bailouts that make carl rove blush!
> 
> not that the birth certificate thing would have even been an issue if he'd just produced it during the election when it was first questioned. FYI, being a natural born citizen is a requirement to being president, it is his responsibility to produce his birth-certificate on request. have any of us ever gotten a job in the US without proof that we were citizens? no, so why should the most important position in the country be any different?
> 
> but bravo obama, you take credit for that kill! a true politician through and through...



Are you a birther, Fish? Because this romance isn't gonna last if you're that retarded.
Also, take it to Hyde Park.
Random Awesomeness of GTFO


----------



## Blackjack

Paquito said:


> Are you a birther, Fish? Because this romance isn't gonna last if you're that retarded.
> Also, take it to Hyde Park.
> Random Awesomeness of GTFO



I WILL BE YOUR REBOUND FUCK


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> Are you a birther, Fish? Because this romance isn't gonna last if you're that retarded.
> Also, take it to Hyde Park.
> Random Awesomeness of GTFO



no i'm not a birther, trump is la tardo-grande. it just irritates me how stupid the whole thing is. it's like just show that damn birth certificate so trump will STFU! but really, why couldnt he have just shown it 3 years ago?!?!

and i apologize for the lack of awesomeness. i am the shamed


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> trump is la tardo-grande.



This sounds EXACTLY like something he'd market at Taco Bell.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

bust my lip anytime... lol


----------



## Blackjack

Lil BigginZ said:


>



Yay size acceptance?


----------



## penguin

This song is one of the most awesome things I've seen this week. Makes me want to game again.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

penguin said:


> This song is one of the most awesome things I've seen this week. Makes me want to game again.



can't rep you

"What level Dungeon Master are you?"
"Dungeon Master's don't have levels! Dork!"


----------



## Paquito

FishCharming said:


> no i'm not a birther, trump is la tardo-grande. it just irritates me how stupid the whole thing is. it's like just show that damn birth certificate so trump will STFU! but really, why couldnt he have just shown it 3 years ago?!?!
> 
> and i apologize for the lack of awesomeness. i am the shamed



...
I want to respond... but this isn't Hyde Park...

sooooooooooo


----------



## WillSpark

I felt so proud when I made this 2 years ago.


----------



## Surlysomething

Back in the day, the receptionist at my old job would buzz me at my desk when the ice cream truck was coming.

She moved to Sweden in January and she messaged me today to tell me that you can give the ice cream man in Stockholm your cell phone number and he will text you 15 minutes before he gets near you. High tech!

How AWESOME is that?


----------



## JulieD

Surlysomething said:


> Back in the day, the receptionist at my old job would buzz me at my desk when the ice cream truck was coming.
> 
> She moved to Sweden in January and she messaged me today to tell me that you can give the ice cream man in Stockholm your cell phone number and he will text you 15 minutes before he gets near you. High tech!
> 
> How AWESOME is that?



Boy, that is "surlysomething"  actually, that is awesome...the only thing my ice cream man does is play annoying music that once I'm out side I end up looking like a boob because I'm looking all around and can't tell from what direction he is coming from..


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Back in the day, the receptionist at my old job would buzz me at my desk when the ice cream truck was coming.
> 
> She moved to Sweden in January and she messaged me today to tell me that you can give the ice cream man in Stockholm your cell phone number and he will text you 15 minutes before he gets near you. High tech!
> 
> How AWESOME is that?


At one company I worked, the receptionist would pick up the intercom and hum the Mr. Softee song whenever the ice cream truck showed up outside. Everybody and I MEAN everybody ran outside for ice cream. LOL


----------



## penguin

I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir here.


----------



## frankman

Secret weapon in any debate: 

View attachment rockpaper.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> At one company I worked, the receptionist would pick up the intercom and hum the Mr. Softee song whenever the ice cream truck showed up outside. Everybody and I MEAN everybody ran outside for ice cream. LOL


 
Haha. These are life's moments that I love the most.


----------



## penguin

frankman said:


> Secret weapon in any debate:



I bet I could provide a blow job faster than you could provide a dinosaur.


----------



## frankman

penguin said:


> I bet I could provide a blow job faster than you could provide a dinosaur.



I don't know where or indeed if it said anywhere speed was relevant in the game of rock-paper-scissors-blowjob-dinosaur, but I like where this is going, and I find myself eager for you to prove your point, as it were.


----------



## penguin

frankman said:


> I don't know where or indeed if it said anywhere speed was relevant in the game of rock-paper-scissors-blowjob-dinosaur, but I like where this is going, and I find myself eager for you to prove your point, as it were.



Once I play the blowjob card, you won't be interested in playing the dinosaur one.


----------



## CastingPearls

I like this game too. Are we playing by national or international rules?


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> I bet I could provide a blow job faster than you could provide a dinosaur.


She's got you there Frank. I think you should call her bluff just in case.


----------



## sera

CastingPearls said:


> I like this game too. Are we playing by national or international rules?



whats the difference? :huh:


----------



## penguin

sera said:


> whats the difference? :huh:



Spit vs Swallow, but only if it's an African swallow.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> Spit vs Swallow, but only if it's an African swallow.


I thought it was a yellow-bellied sapsucker swallow?


----------



## JulieD

I wanna play...I need a partner though...


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> I thought it was a yellow-bellied sapsucker swallow?



I can never keep it straight. As long as the swallows don't need to carry anything, it's all good.



JulieD said:


> I wanna play...I need a partner though...



I'm sure we can find someone. I suggest a game of spin the bottle to pair people up.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm not quite sure I have a partner.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> I'm not quite sure I have a partner.



You can borrow one from here!


----------



## JulieD

You would think there would be a line out the door of contestants...:huh:


----------



## penguin

JulieD said:


> You would think there would be a line out the door of contestants...:huh:



I'm envisioning a show that's a mix of American Idol and The Bachelor/some other dating show, where we can all compete and/or be the prize. Singing talent, much like in the AI audtions, isn't required.


----------



## WVMountainrear

penguin said:


> I'm envisioning a show that's a mix of American Idol and The Bachelor/some other dating show, where we can all compete and/or be the prize. Singing talent, much like in the AI audtions, isn't required.



But in Frank's case, I'd consider singing talent also relevant. *waves* :batting:


----------



## penguin

lovelylady78 said:


> But in Frank's case, I'd consider singing talent also relevant. *waves* :batting:



We can have a talent portion of the judging, for sure, and he can showcase it there


----------



## JulieD

penguin said:


> We can have a talent portion of the judging, for sure, and he can showcase it there



Ok, wait....now I want to be a judge...BHMs, start posting your submissions in the nekkid pic 2 thread, and remember...we like heads as much as you like head 
Oh, and we will review all applicants, then be in touch, thanks


----------



## luvbigfellas

Betcha I could find one. :batting:


----------



## FishCharming

penguin said:


> Spit vs Swallow, but only if it's an African swallow.



oh i wish i could rep you! lolololol!


----------



## penguin

FishCharming said:


> oh i wish i could rep you! lolololol!



I'll be here all week!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

have no fear, bigginz is here and since obama wont release it. i guess i will just have to...

osama's death pic


----------



## Surlysomething

These makes me laugh every time I look at them.


----------



## Surlysomething

Canucks advance to the third round! Don't cry, Carrie!

*Oh, that's the way, uh-huh uh-huh, I like it, uh-huh, uh-huh! *fist pump**


God, i'm so Canadian.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Canucks advance to the third round! Don't cry, Carrie!
> 
> *Oh, that's the way, uh-huh uh-huh, I like it, uh-huh, uh-huh! *fist pump**
> 
> 
> God, i'm so Canadian.



I'm actually surprised not to hear blaring car horns this time 'round. It must be mondays.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> I'm actually surprised not to hear blaring car horns this time 'round. It must be mondays.


 
I think most people are exhausted from the stress of it all. Haha.

Oh Canada, you make me laugh.


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## Surlysomething

What's up, Hoodrat?


----------



## CastingPearls

I hate this fucking song


----------



## penguin

I went all that time without hearing it, and then it surprised me on Glee.


----------



## J34

http://www.artsupply.com/Golden-Acrylic-Paint_c_4.html

Tell me what is wrong with that picture?


----------



## luvbigfellas

That's an awful lot of paint...

And that's an awfully big container to steal...


----------



## luvbigfellas

I found this little gem on the interwebz... 

View attachment anythingelse.jpg


----------



## 1love_emily

Back to making fun of RB Rebecca Black!

http://memebase.com/2011/05/13/memes-its-frida/


----------



## WillSpark

This one's my personal favorite so far.


----------



## J34

luvbigfellas said:


> That's an awful lot of paint...
> 
> And that's an awfully big container to steal...



Thank You! When Photoshop goes terribly wrong


----------



## Surlysomething

Tina Fey, you rock my world.


----------



## Surlysomething

Canucks playoff hockey. If you don't know, now you know.


:bow::bow::bow:

We have the best fans in the world.


----------



## chicken legs

lol


----------



## Zowie

I love this. I'm like this when someone pulls my hair, or rubs my back... Me and this cat, we're going to go far.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> I love this. I'm like this when someone pulls my hair, or rubs my back... Me and this cat, we're going to go far.




Cute overload. I could go for a little of that myself.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Cute overload. I could go for a little of that myself.



pick me up on the corner of King Edward and Main with a vanilla latte and you've got yourself a deal.


----------



## Goreki

This just made my week.
http://www.sembeo.com/media/Matrix.swf

I dare you not to love it!


----------



## FishCharming

Goreki said:


> This just made my week.
> http://www.sembeo.com/media/Matrix.swf
> 
> I dare you not to love it!



OMG! I. CANT. STOOOOOOOOOP!!!!


----------



## chicken legs

Goreki said:


> This just made my week.
> http://www.sembeo.com/media/Matrix.swf
> 
> I dare you not to love it!



Wow...now that was awesome..thanks:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Thank you for saving us from "The Rapture", Macho Man!


----------



## Surlysomething

My rad nephew Max at the RODEO!

I love that crazy ginger!


----------



## Blackjack

I love this picture probably more than I should.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> I love this picture probably more than I should.



No, I think you're loving it just the right amount. It's awesome.


----------



## FishCharming

Apparently the next town over voted to secede and join the confederate states during the civil war. even better? they didnt actually vote to rejoin the union until 1946! LOLOLOL!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Posted in the thing that made me laugh already, however, it bears posting again.

http://www.textsfromlastnight.com/postings/tshirt/12782


----------



## Zowie

luvbigfellas said:


> Posted in the thing that made me laugh already, however, it bears posting again.
> 
> http://www.textsfromlastnight.com/postings/tshirt/12782



Hahahaha, that made me laugh...


----------



## escapist

Zowie said:


> See, I was going to say this to WillSpark yesterday, but I guess you'll do. Why do Atheists feel the need to disprove and insult religion? I can understand attacking the Church, it needs it, but why attack faith?
> 
> I'm kind of tired of having a class debate and some twat saying "You believe in something invisible LOLOLOL WTF?" I'm not religious in any way, and I rarely feel any sort of faith, but doesn't give me any right do go around attacking others because of what they think or believe. It's the exact same as someone trying to shove their faith down your throat. You're entitled to believe or not believe in anything you want, but inflammatory comments such as "fundamentalistic atheism" giving you the right to say whatever you want kind of make you sound like a 15 year old douche.
> 
> Edit: That's to say you're free to criticize. Just do so in an intelligent manner that actually proves a point.
> Edit Two. CAT!



I'm just gonna go with Door Number 1.

- Because we are social creatures and creating social pressures is part of the "Games that people play". Weather it's the pressure to prove someone wrong, prove yourself right, mock a thought or a belief or to visibly shame others before a crowed. Its not pretty, its not how we like to believe we are but alas it is the truth. We all do it. 

Hell this board is FULL OF IT!.....

Some people seek acceptance, 
others impart shame, 
some have faith, 
some people say its an act of God, 
others its just rain and you must be insane!

Some people cry, 
when their loved ones die. 
Atheists say why? 
Don't you believe he will live up in the sky, 
learn'n to fly, 
strum'n a'little baby harp while the people down below go "oh god why, 
why did things go awry".

If it were a mater of faith,
If it were a mater of virtue, 
would all the little words really hurt you?

If you had religion,
if you had a god,
if you had something to hang on to in the dark, a glimmer, a spark, like an iron rod,
Would an Atheists words scathe,
or make you feel the need to bathe,
dowse yourself in holy water,
and remind you of the tithing you gave?

I'm sure we can all remember,
I'm sure we can all get a long,
but wasn't it better just reading along,
hearing the different viewpoints in words writin' like a song?




....yeah ok its late and I need sleep. Don't worry from now until morning I won't make a peep!  ...what can I say I just felt like a little late night rapp'n


----------



## escapist

^^^^^

I can only follow up my own post with this:


----------



## JulieD

escapist said:


> I'm just gonna go with Door Number 1.
> 
> - Because we are social creatures and creating social pressures is part of the "Games that people play". Weather it's the pressure to prove someone wrong, prove yourself right, mock a thought or a belief or to visibly shame others before a crowed. Its not pretty, its not how we like to believe we are but alas it is the truth. We all do it.
> 
> Hell this board is FULL OF IT!.....
> _SNIP_
> ....yeah ok its late and I need sleep. Don't worry from now until morning I won't make a peep!  ...what can I say I just felt like a little late night rapp'n



Holy Fuck Robin, how far back did you have to go to find that one? ...AND no body cares... 
Normally I probably would not be this crass, but you went back 6 months to pull something that no body cares about any more...so, have you been waiting 6 months just to find something semi-clever in response? No? So you were just skimming through all of the randomly awesome stuff and THAT was what you picked to reply to? I'm just disappointed in your post, maybe I'm being a little harsh on you...I just expect this kind of behavior from a newbie or just someone who doesn't know any better...oh wait, that might be it...whatever, I'm probably the only one this bothers anyway...


----------



## Zowie

JulieD, I'm sad. I'm totally worth necroposting, everyday. We should have a BEST ZOWIE NECROPOST contest.


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> We need this one around more often.



You are right, I'm sorry Zowie. You are totally worth it...silly me. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

What? Spider poison is People poison??!!?! - Homer J.


----------



## escapist

JulieD said:


> Holy Fuck Robin, how far back did you have to go to find that one? ...AND no body cares...
> Normally I probably would not be this crass, but you went back 6 months to pull something that no body cares about any more...so, have you been waiting 6 months just to find something semi-clever in response? No? So you were just skimming through all of the randomly awesome stuff and THAT was what you picked to reply to? I'm just disappointed in your post, maybe I'm being a little harsh on you...I just expect this kind of behavior from a newbie or just someone who doesn't know any better...oh wait, that might be it...whatever, I'm probably the only one this bothers anyway...



That's the funny part I didn't go looking for it. I was drunk posting and not really paying attention. I truly have no idea how I found it lol. Chicken Legs pointed out to me that I necroposted. But Zowie is right, if I was gonna necro anything it should be her


----------



## JulieD

escapist said:


> That's the funny part I didn't go looking for it. I was drunk posting and not really paying attention. I truly have no idea how I found it lol. Chicken Legs pointed out to me that I necroposted. But Zowie is right, if I was gonna necro anything it should be her



Ahh...the drunk post...we have all been there, and if not you should try it...its tons of fun


----------



## Zowie

Zowie said:


> [BBULLSHITNRHAT WAS border control. [/B]
> 
> I'm not going to touch that becayse nit's sucha beautiiful drunk typoo. I love you.



Hahaha, I'm going to necro-quote this bitch up. 

LOOOOVEW YOU


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> That's the funny part I didn't go looking for it. I was drunk posting and not really paying attention. I truly have no idea how I found it lol. Chicken Legs pointed out to me that I necroposted. But Zowie is right, if I was gonna necro anything it should be her



I honestly tried to stop him. However, its really hard to stop a totally buzzed person who can type like the wind. :wubu:


----------



## frankman

My avatar is new and pretty damn awesome today.

Also, Zowie necroposts; probably a great idea.


----------



## Mishty

The wire hangers led me here:


----------



## frankman

Mishty said:


> The wire hangers led me here:



Wow Bob, Wow.:bow:


----------



## frankman

Speaking of tramps, I introduce to you...

Tramp-Stamp Barbie:


----------



## Mishty

frankman said:


> Speaking of tramps, I introduce to you...
> 
> Tramp-Stamp Barbie:



All them blond bitches from Indonesia are tramps. 


God dammit, I want this tattoo on Todd:


----------



## penguin

frankman said:


> Speaking of tramps, I introduce to you...
> 
> Tramp-Stamp Barbie:



Now, is that so he remembers his name when they're doing it doggy style?


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> My avatar is new and pretty damn awesome today.
> 
> Also, Zowie necroposts; probably a great idea.


Awwww and it's PINK!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

frankman said:


> My avatar is new and pretty damn awesome today.



Frank, you are so romantic.



frankman said:


> Speaking of tramps, I introduce to you...
> 
> Tramp-Stamp Barbie:



Does she also come with a tiny little plastic hanger?


----------



## FishCharming

"My penis has nine settings: from 'smooth sailing' to 'prison rape'"

BWAAHAAAHAAAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## coriander

Har.


----------



## FishCharming

coriander said:


> Har.



i approve of arson in all it's forms


----------



## luvbigfellas

Where's the checkbox for "Kick it in the nuts and say, 'I wanted a beer, bitch!'"


----------



## Surlysomething

This. And it's for you and you and you over there.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. This is amazing.


----------



## Goreki




----------



## charlieversion2

Love not hate. Ooo CAKE!


----------



## FishCharming

ZOMG SOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://youtu.be/GhvwYL4nZME


----------



## Surlysomething

Hehehe.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*unfortunately TODAY is the DAY to check this link out...les pauls 96th bday
GOOGLE out did themselves....I admit i love their special days...

and how fitting on WHOREZAYS b'day...MR MUSIC HIMSELF

*

http://www.google.com/


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *unfortunately TODAY is the DAY to check this link out...les pauls 96th bday*
> *GOOGLE out did themselves....I admit i love their special days...*
> 
> *and how fitting on WHOREZAYS b'day...MR MUSIC HIMSELF*
> 
> **
> 
> http://www.google.com/


 
I loved it when I first saw it this morning. VERY cool! Google does amazing things on their homepage.


----------



## Surlysomething

Awwww yeah!!


----------



## frankman

I really want to know... 

View attachment csi doctor.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy crapping hell, Vancouver is one game away from the Stanley Cup.



*HOLY CRAP!*


----------



## DVSShank

coriander said:


> Har.



Id love to put this up in my cubical at work .


----------



## DVSShank

samuraiscott said:


> Thought this was random and awesome.



I still laugh when I see this pic !


----------



## JulieD

lol...this makes me laugh
View attachment garfield.jpeg

View attachment dolphin+unicorn.jpg


----------



## Goreki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq2T7jP7dpQ
In love with this family!


----------



## Surlysomething

Do or die.

Game 7. Stanely Cup Finals. *Vancouver *vs. Boston.



*Gooooooooo Canucks, GO!!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Everyone go here and download this It's fee, it's fucking hilarious, and you'll laugh, especially if you have kids.


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> Do or die.
> 
> Game 7. Stanely Cup Finals. *Vancouver *vs. Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> *Gooooooooo Canucks, GO!!*




 We lost.


But it was a GREAT run. Thanks, boys!


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Everyone go here and download this It's fee, it's fucking hilarious, and you'll laugh, especially if you have kids.



I tried to do that yesterday and it wouldn't let me. I think it doesn't like Australians.


----------



## Paquito

Ladies and gentlemen, a story from Tumblr.

"When I was like 8 or something, I was home alone with my brothers and I was taking a bath just minding my own business. Then all of a sudden my dick was standing up and really hard and all that usual boner stuff. I didnt know what it was because my family is full of assholes who didnt tell me anything about puberty so I was freaking out. I literally started crying and screaming and I thought it was going to fall off and that I was going to have to go to the hospital and oh my god I think I can honestly say that it was probably the most terrifying thing I have ever experienced. So then my brother runs in and sees me and starts laughing uncontrollably so I start crying even harder because he used to only laugh at me when something really bad was happening to me and he called my other brother in there and they were both laughing and I was screaming at them to stop laughing while I was crying and asking them what it was and ugh it was terrible. So then when they calmed down they told me that it was a super power I had and all the boys in our family had it and that I just needed to learn to control it but I couldnt talk about it with anyone but them because when you have super powers you cant tell anyone or youll get jealous villains. So I kept my secret and I spent so long trying to control those powers and I got so frustrated because I couldnt get it to come back no matter how hard I tried. Then a couple weeks later I got it again (when I wasnt trying) and I was walking around the house all proud like oh everyone look at my powers I got it and my mom saw it and almost screamed and then she explained the truth to me it was really disappointing."


----------



## biglynch

it might not be a super power, but thats some funny shit. 
You are a comedy hero dude!


----------



## chicken legs




----------



## Sasquatch!

Darnit chickenlegs, stop being so repworthy!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> I tried to do that yesterday and it wouldn't let me. I think it doesn't like Australians.



as a consolation prize, I LOVE Australians.


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> as a consolation prize, I LOVE Australians.



That does help soften the blow a bit


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> That does help soften the blow a bit



I'll soften YOUR blow ;-)




I'm not sure what that means, but feel free to interpret it with plenty of sexual connotation.


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll soften YOUR blow ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what that means, but feel free to interpret it with plenty of sexual connotation.



I will take it that way and ramp the innuendo up by at least 50% in my mind.


----------



## frankman

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> as a consolation prize, I LOVE Australians.



OMG me too!


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. I'm so feeling this one.


----------



## ObiWantsU

C'mon, you know you want to...


----------



## ForeignSoul

GIFSoup

Don't piss me off or I'll Hulk-Up!


----------



## penguin




----------



## Surlysomething

I think this is pretty appropriate for some of Dims. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

Best. Picture. Ever.


----------



## olwen

Honey badger is pretty badass.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg


----------



## Zowie

On topic, for once.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> On topic, for once.




Hehe. I love this!

Oh Randy...


----------



## chicken legs

I will build a dang habitat to get one....i shall


----------



## frankman

chicken legs said:


> I will build a dang habitat to get one....i shall



Egads, they truly are the Furbies of the natural world.


----------



## Mishty

.........duh.


----------



## FishCharming

Mishty said:


> .........duh.



yet again, i need to spread my rep around before repping you!


----------



## Goreki

Mishty said:


> .........duh.


I used to sgree with that... and then i discovered that one can be very smart and knowledgable but not like the books so much. I am bookohollic, and I'm not sure that that should be universal. Or the library would be bigger than the house.


----------



## Zowie

HUUUUUUUU.






Hahaha, and this freaked me out.


----------



## FishCharming




----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> http://cdn-www.cracked.com/articleimages/ob/hip2.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> I think I'm better than you.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> I think I'm better than you.



i accept this 

and that's why i'm going to ask you and hozay to shout my name during special-naked time. this way your neighbors wont know you're better than me!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> i accept this
> 
> and that's why i'm going to ask you and hozay to shout my name during special-naked time. this way your neighbors wont know you're better than me!



I'm getting tired of shouting everyone else's name. First Paco, then Sassy, then the marshamallow dragon, now you. WHEN WILL IT END!!

Oh, I've also shouted "JULIED!!! AND GIVE ME SOME CANDY!!!"


----------



## Melian

O Hai.

Maybe I posted some of these before. Who the fuck knows, at this point.... 

View attachment fuck you shark.jpg


View attachment alex cat.jpg


View attachment 1281147045617.jpg


View attachment how-to-clean-your-owl.jpg


View attachment contra sweater.jpg


----------



## Dromond

1234567890 

View attachment venndiagram_fullpic.jpg


----------



## Fat Brian

Awesome indeed.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> O Hai.
> 
> Maybe I posted some of these before. Who the fuck knows, at this point....





Melian! Best thing about logging into Dims today! (ok, best thing this month, last month and the month before)


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Melian! Best thing about logging into Dims today! (ok, best thing this month, last month and the month before)



true that ///////////...............////////////


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Melian! Best thing about logging into Dims today! (ok, best thing this month, last month and the month before)





HDANGEL15 said:


> true that ///////////...............////////////



*does a dance* 

View attachment no gold.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine




----------



## biglynch

made me giggle


----------



## Surlysomething

Hehe.

TGIF, y'all.


----------



## FishCharming




----------



## penguin

I'd probably give him something simply for his originality.


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, I saw one that said, "Lost everything in the zombie apocalypse".


----------



## FishCharming




----------



## Broadside

FishCharming said:


>



Yeah but what good will a four dollar karate lesson do you against a gang of family kidnapping Ninjas?

...sorry I had to.


----------



## FishCharming

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6514938/best-of-dorkly-angry-birds-friendship

LOL!


----------



## frankman

penguin said:


> I'd probably give him something simply for his originality.



Yeah, but remember what Chris Rock teaches us:

If a homeless person has a funny sign,
he hasn't been homeless that long
A REAL homeless person is too hungry to be funny.


----------



## FishCharming

http://www.timecube.com/


----------



## Broadside

FishCharming said:


> http://www.timecube.com/



What... the hell?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

FishCharming said:


>



HAHAHAHA LMAO!


----------



## ManBeef

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2orOcKB_SA

This video changed my life for the better!!! Watch it all the way through or it wont make sense. Trust me... I'm a Large Guy


----------



## MrBob

http://youtu.be/QBIGQuqv-uI

This video cracks me up every time....WHISKEY!


----------



## CastingPearls

Times are hard for everyone....


----------



## coriander

This is how I feel a lot of the time. 

View attachment tumblr_lojyvdsqjL1qa1zk7.jpg


----------



## Broadside

*You said random so...*






































*And finally...*






*I really need something to do between the hours of midnight and whenever I go to bed.*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Broadside said:


> *You said random so...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And finally...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I really need something to do between the hours of midnight and whenever I go to bed.*



the Dexter one made me laugh.lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Giddyup, it's your birthday!


----------



## Paquito

If you say "beer can" with a British accent, it sounds like you're saying "bacon" with a Jamaican accent.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> If you say "beer can" with a British accent, it sounds like you're saying "bacon" with a Jamaican accent.


I am SO stealing that. YOINKS!


----------



## CleverBomb

FishCharming said:


> http://www.timecube.com/


Wow, that site is still up! 
Awareness of All Internet Traditions FTW. 

-Rusty


----------



## lovelocs

expectations versus reality


----------



## coriander




----------



## CleverBomb

The Tech and Science behind Little Red Riding Hood.

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb

...which was of coursed modeled after Royskopp - "Remind Me"

-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething

Happy Friday!


----------



## biglynch

coriander said:


>



teeheeheee


----------



## lovelocs

Wanking clown cupcakes...

Thank you, Cakewrecks. 

View attachment clowndick.jpg


----------



## samuraiscott

CastingPearls said:


> Times are hard for everyone....



I.Can't.Rep.You. AAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## penguin

I posted these in the rep whines thread, but they really belong here too.


----------



## penguin

And you should go watch this guy. He's reciting Shakespeare while doing impressions of celebrities.


----------



## Broadside




----------



## lovelocs

Locksley- The Whip


----------



## Melian

This will probably offend someone...but I couldn't resist 






It's funny because she's dead.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> It's funny because she's dead.



tradegedy+time=funny
This one can possibly fall under the what?too soon?category I mean it did just happen today.

Cringe inducing for sure but I gotta admit it did make me giggle a little.


----------



## Broadside

Melian said:


> This will probably offend someone...but I couldn't resist
> 
> It's funny because she's dead.



Muwhahahaha! Rep for you!

EDIT: Damnit... if I could rep you...


And now for something completely different.






*Iranman*


----------



## Fat Brian

Melian said:


> This will probably offend someone...but I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because she's dead.



People have been expecting her demise for quite a while, as the headstone attests to, I guess people who had the over made out on this one.


----------



## LeoGibson

Broadside said:


> Muwhahahaha! Rep for you!
> 
> EDIT: Damnit... if I could rep you...
> 
> 
> And now for something completely different.



dammit it wouldn't let me rep you for this one.Iranman.That made me spit red wine all over my keyboard.


----------



## djudex

I made a meatloaf today and thought of you guys :eat1:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> This will probably offend someone...but I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because she's dead.



I love it when you offend me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Why does this crack me up so much?


----------



## CastingPearls

. ..................


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I <3 the Honey Badger. He reminds me of me when I'm in a bad mood.

http://imgur.com/gallery/5BFJM


----------



## penguin

I think I missed the honey badger bandwagon. I couldn't help but think it was a character from an Austin Powers movie.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I only came into this thread because Penguin posted last.

I realize this isn't the confession thread.


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I only came into this thread because Penguin posted last.
> 
> I realize this isn't the confession thread.



Aww I'm flattered by your stalking


----------



## lovelocs

...can bring a six foot man to his knees.


----------



## Broadside




----------



## LeoGibson




----------



## WVMountainrear

.................... 

View attachment angry-boobs-cjr.jpg


----------



## Broadside




----------



## Surlysomething

True dat. 

:batting:


----------



## Fat Brian

This made me laugh for hours, I laughed until my stomach hurt.


----------



## MrBob

Fat Brian said:


> This made me laugh for hours, I laughed until my stomach hurt.



Good one, let me add to your rep!


----------



## MrBob

Since this is my 69th post (titter ye not!) I thought I'd do something special. Here's double entendre master and legendary frenchman Serge Gainsbourg with his girlfriend Jane Birkin singing about my favourite number.

[url]http://youtu.be/82p9cRMfJjQ[/URL]


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> Since this is my 69th post (titter ye not!) I thought I'd do something special. Here's double entendre master and legendary frenchman Serge Gainsbourg with his girlfriend Jane Birkin singing about my favourite number.
> 
> [url]http://youtu.be/82p9cRMfJjQ[/URL]



<3 Sergipants.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

THE TrUTH!

-purrs- Except for the hairy part, but yeaaaahhhh bebbeh


----------



## Broadside




----------



## djudex




----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Intruiging theory.


Let's just hope the sun never decides to get hungry and eats us o.o


----------



## HDANGEL15

http://www.google.com/

*
is awesome 08/06/11..........i love it..........ah memories*


----------



## daddyoh70

penguin said:


> And you should go watch this guy. He's reciting Shakespeare while doing impressions of celebrities.



Droopy Dog reciting Shakespeare is by far one of the funniest things I've ever seen!!! Great post!


----------



## Blackjack

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Intruiging theory.
> 
> 
> Let's just hope the sun never decides to get hungry and eats us o.o



Oh, it will, but unless something goes quite unexpectedly it won't be for billions of years.

This fact is fully relevant here, because astronomy is filled with nothing but awesome.


----------



## FishCharming

Blackjack said:


> Oh, it will, but unless something goes quite unexpectedly it won't be for billions of years.
> 
> This fact is fully relevant here, because astronomy is filled with nothing but awesome.



i just read about WASP-17b in my nephew's Highlights magazine and was all WTF?!?! how do i not know about this!!! so cool, lol!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WASP-17b


----------



## HDANGEL15

*the cake at a going away party last nite.......from the land of MARYLAND
we are crabby* 

View attachment crabcake.jpg


----------



## Broadside




----------



## Surlysomething

No Room in My Brain

:bow:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

If you don't get it, Google it.


----------



## Sasquatch!

That Guy You Met Once said:


> If you don't get it, Google it.



Bwahahah! That is hilarious!


----------



## daddyoh70

"Get's nasty, get down to business!" 
Who doesn't need one of these

FMG9


----------



## lovelocs

daddyoh70 said:


> "Get's nasty, get down to business!"
> Who doesn't need one of these
> 
> FMG9



I see... I see...

...But is the bulb replaceable, and are the batteries rechargeable?


----------



## daddyoh70

lovelocs said:


> I see... I see...
> 
> ...But is the bulb replaceable, and are the batteries rechargeable?



Apparently this is just one big tease. I have not been able to find any info except for the development of the prototype in the video. Sonsabitches!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Fuck you, Monday.


----------



## Mordecai

That Guy You Met Once said:


> If you don't get it, Google it.



That is one of the best things I've seen.


----------



## Fat Brian

Apparently youtube thinks he holds the copyright on the sound of silence.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Wait, I just remembered the "music" in 4'33 wasn't supposed to be the silence itself, but the noise the audience makes while the piece is being played.

So does that mean the WMG now owns the sound of my laughter? 

Fuck.


----------



## Surlysomething

This is for you, Jose!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> This is for you, Jose!



IVE BEEN THERE!!! 

. . . I think. :-D


----------



## lovelocs

You're Drunk


----------



## MrBob

This always has me in stitches...love 'The IT crowd'

Douglas fight


----------



## Goreki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5X4N2exOsU
I cannot stop watching this...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I know everyone has already seen this, but I felt like proclaiming.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o&ob=av3e


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know everyone has already seen this, but I felt like proclaiming.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o&ob=av3e


----------



## Broadside

Jedi Assholes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2H-SOqbQoA

Jedi Assholes Strike Back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T819usZLQtE


----------



## Melian

Just saw this for the first time:






Only two sections are incorrect:
1. No one views a tech as a GPS...techs are usually barely literate.
2. PI's hardly acknowledge the existence of undergrads.

It's very accurate, otherwise.


----------



## Tad

What does PI stand for?


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> What does PI stand for?



Principal Investigator, ie. the senior scientist with the cash who runs the lab. My boss. The eye of Sauron is a great representation.

Hm...I can't see the image anymore, though. Meh.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Principal Investigator, ie. the senior scientist with the cash who runs the lab. My boss. The eye of Sauron is a great representation.
> 
> Hm...I can't see the image anymore, though. Meh.



Melian, P.I. coming up next on CBS!


----------



## Broadside

Tad said:


> What does PI stand for?




3.14159265301


----------



## Goreki

I made a full english fry up breakfast for dinner last night.
I put teqilla in my orange juice.
AWE - SOME


----------



## Treach

I hate all of these "we buy gold" places. I mean, I know they make money ripping people off, but that's not why I hate them. I hate them because of that stupid tag-line. "We buy gold!" like it's some sort of rarity for people to purchase gold. You know who else buys gold? ANYONE WHO HAS GOLD TO SELL TO YOU. We're not dealing with fucking leprechauns or alchemists here who just suddenly woke up with some spare gold...at some point money already exchanged hands for that gold and therefore it should be widely accepted that EVERYONE buys gold.


----------



## CleverBomb

From the Seattle Post-Intelligencer, originally on the My Green Lake blog.






Real sign. Not a real project, alas. 

-Rusty


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## Zowie

Lil BigginZ said:


> http://i.imgur.com/8XtsO.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> I knew about that meme before you posted it. Ugh.


----------



## Broadside

That was messed up, I'm originally from the MidWest and have never felt an earthquake. I thought the medical imaging facility below me was moving new equipment in or something.

Shit, at least you can fucking SEE a tornado.


----------



## Treach

Broadside said:


> That was messed up, I'm originally from the MidWest and have never felt an earthquake. I thought the medical imaging facility below me was moving new equipment in or something.
> 
> Shit, at least you can fucking SEE a tornado.



I thought my upstairs neighbors were getting it on. For the fifteen minutes it took for me to discover it was, in fact, an earthquake I was thinking "that poor woman...he only lasted a few seconds".


----------



## Melian

Treach said:


> I thought my upstairs neighbors were getting it on. For the fifteen minutes it took for me to discover it was, in fact, an earthquake I was thinking "that poor woman...he only lasted a few seconds".



Honestly, a few seconds is all I want most of the time.


----------



## Treach

Melian said:


> Honestly, a few seconds is all I want most of the time.



I'm not exactly an expert, but I've been led to believe that makes you atypical. Although I'm willing to be wrong on this, as I'm lazy.


----------



## Melian

Treach said:


> I'm not exactly an expert, but I've been led to believe that makes you atypical. Although I'm willing to be wrong on this, as I'm lazy.



Nah, it's fairly typical - my OBGYN and I had a long conversation about it. Oddly, he was shoving a metal probe attached to a camera up my snatch at the time, while the video played on a screen for two med students to watch.


----------



## Broadside




----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Nah, it's fairly typical - my OBGYN and I had a long conversation about it. Oddly, he was shoving a metal probe attached to a camera up my snatch at the time, while the video played on a screen for two med students to watch.



That's a video clip they should have used in a montage at your wedding.


----------



## Broadside

Stop The Environment!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2_Ad4cVyks


----------



## Treach

Melian said:


> Nah, it's fairly typical - my OBGYN and I had a long conversation about it. Oddly, he was shoving a metal probe attached to a camera up my snatch at the time, while the video played on a screen for two med students to watch.



I love your delicate way of stating that. Note: that is not sarcasm (the "love" part. I suppose the "delicate" part is, in fact, sarcasm.)


----------



## Surlysomething

Rest in Peace, Jack


----------



## chicken legs

for those of us who like size contrast


----------



## lovelocs

chicken legs said:


> for those of us who like size contrast



*That's awesome!!* I especially like the enthusiastic geeze in the background with the camcorder.


----------



## chicken legs

lovelocs said:


> *That's awesome!!* I especially like the enthusiastic geeze in the background with the camcorder.



LOL on the "geeze". I got to use that term and thanks its super sexy to me..wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh hell no. I guess you can't be that rich AND expect to have adorable kids, right?


----------



## Fat Brian

It took me a second to figure out what that was, but when I did, I LOLed!


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> for those of us who like size contrast



That. Is awesome. THANKS CHICKEDEEDOODAHLEGS :happy:


----------



## KingBoo

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Surlysomething

This makes me 'lol'.


----------



## Broadside

Worst, commute, ever. If heights terrify you, don't click below. Otherwise, prepare to be scared of heights for the rest of your life. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgO4Gd4RhvM


----------



## FishCharming

Broadside said:


> Worst, commute, ever. If heights terrify you, don't click below. Otherwise, prepare to be scared of heights for the rest of your life.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgO4Gd4RhvM



wtf is wrong with people?!?! i dont care how well that job pays, it's not worth it! i've never had a fear of heights but watching that video made me want to vomit AND pee myself....


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

FishCharming said:


> wtf is wrong with people?!?! i dont care how well that job pays, it's not worth it! i've never had a fear of heights but watching that video made me want to vomit AND pee myself....



Same here Fish...Same here. In fact I love heights. Always have, but yeah...made me sick to my stomach. lol


----------



## Melian

Holy shit....that video. I have an extreme fear of heights and had to stop watching once he came out of the enclosed area. This is where nightmares go to have nightmares.


----------



## Tad

Listen to this radio sketch and Jane Austen will never be the same to you again....

http://www.cbc.ca/video/news/audioplayer.html?clipid=2042766254


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Broadside said:


> Worst, commute, ever. If heights terrify you, don't click below. Otherwise, prepare to be scared of heights for the rest of your life.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgO4Gd4RhvM



-desperately clings to her couch as she watches that video-

Not. Fond. Of. Heights...-twitches-


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcveR3PglaM&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL14B066AFFDFAC557

DJ Flo, epic piano play


----------



## HDANGEL15

*heading downtown for BALTIMORE GRAND PRIX...my lil bro is crewing, hopefully I will get a shot of his car at 10:30 race*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0RUFnkINjU&feature=relmfu


----------



## Fat Brian

Broadside said:


> Worst, commute, ever. If heights terrify you, don't click below. Otherwise, prepare to be scared of heights for the rest of your life.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgO4Gd4RhvM



Fuck No!!!!!!!!

I had to climb an attached ladder to the top of a three story warehouse at work and I thought I was going to die doing that. It's not the height for me, it's the trying not to fall. If I have something solid to stand on and hold on to it's not a big deal.


----------



## Broadside

Swamp ass happens. Know how to combat it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCf9M5GsDSs


----------



## Surlysomething

I freakin' love pictures like this.

Haha. I'm an ass.


----------



## Broadside




----------



## firefly




----------



## Broadside




----------



## LeoGibson

Mmm Mmm good


----------



## Broadside




----------



## LeoGibson

Are you ready for some football?


----------



## FishCharming

ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for Fishcharming!


----------



## PandaGeek

http://artoftrolling.memebase.com/2011/09/08/star-wars-troll-the-saddest-action-figures/

View attachment chatroulette-trolling-the-saddest-action-figures.jpg


----------



## djudex

FishCharming said:


> ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for Fishcharming!



Awww now what did you have to go do that for? Now we're enemies :blink:


----------



## LeoGibson

FishCharming said:


> ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for Fishcharming!



We would, but at this point isn't that a little like beating up on a waterhead. I mean it's fun and all, but geez it really doesn't leave you feeling all that good about yourself.


----------



## FishCharming

djudex said:


> Awww now what did you have to go do that for? Now we're enemies :blink:



well then, have at you sirrah!



LeoGibson said:


> We would, but at this point isn't that a little like beating up on a waterhead. I mean it's fun and all, but geez it really doesn't leave you feeling all that good about yourself.



we're doing it for their foxy northern womenz, duh! and i'm pretty sure that a mixture of rendered moose fat and grade D maple syrup could correct global warming.


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for Fishcharming!


Last time we invaded Canadia we got our asses kicked.


----------



## FishCharming

well that was obviously before the invention of canadian hospitality. i'm pretty sure we can successfully invade with a simple "please"


----------



## PandaGeek

A friend shared this with me.

View attachment chatroulette-trolling-the-saddest-action-figures.jpg


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> well that was obviously before the invention of canadian hospitality. i'm pretty sure we can successfully invade with a simple "please"



Weirdly enough, I've found that people in the states are FAR nicer, polite, and welcoming than they are anywhere else I've been in Canada.

Unless you're in the Maritimes (NB, NS, PEI, NF). But they're just ridiculous, I think there might be something wrong with those people. STOP BEING SO NICE


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> Weirdly enough, I've found that people in the states are FAR nicer, polite, and welcoming than they are anywhere else I've been in Canada.
> 
> Unless you're in the Maritimes (NB, NS, PEI, NF). But they're just ridiculous, I think there might be something wrong with those people. STOP BEING SO NICE



This is 100% observational, but:

Grandparents' generation = hardworking, altruistic, incredibly nice
Parents' generation = pretty nice, but anxious and kind of nutty
My generation = apathetic, but nice when it is deserved
Youngest generation = entitled, condescending, lazy

"Nice" Canada is on its way out.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Visited Terezin City today, old Jewish Ghetto from WWII, I know it's not supposed to be 'awesome' but it was impressive, Maybe ron will get around to posting some pictures here


----------



## Melian

Shit, I just remembered why I came to this thread in the first place.

Reserve it at your local GameStop. Hahaha. (yeah, this isn't new, but it's funny as fuck).


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

http://games.adultswim.com/robot-unicorn-attack-heavy-metal-twitchy-online-game.html

Death Metal Ponies.


----------



## Melian

Link broke..... 

View attachment wii bt.jpg


----------



## MrBob

FishCharming said:


> ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for Fishcharming!



See, if you guys hadn't gone on your whole 'independance' strop, you and the Canadians would be one country. Admit it, it was more fun when we were in charge!


----------



## Fat Brian

Surlysomething said:


> I freakin' love pictures like this.
> 
> Haha. I'm an ass.


----------



## Broadside

Holy shit, Battletoads is back?!? 7th dodge wall warp FTW!


----------



## Fat Brian

Here is something for anyone who has tried to put a cat in a traditional carrier.


----------



## CleverBomb

http://tentaclegrape.com/

-Rusty


----------



## Blackjack

Melian said:


> Shit, I just remembered why I came to this thread in the first place.
> 
> Reserve it at your local GameStop. Hahaha. (yeah, this isn't new, but it's funny as fuck).



Kind of wish this was real. That'd be a hilarious bundle of memes.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...amers_n_970113.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009


----------



## Melian

Geodetic_Effect said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...amers_n_970113.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009



This was fucking awesome.


----------



## BeerMe

Melian said:


> Shit, I just remembered why I came to this thread in the first place.
> 
> Reserve it at your local GameStop. Hahaha. (yeah, this isn't new, but it's funny as fuck).


I'd buy it. The combat amphibian genre hasn't been as visible in recent years as it should be.

Also: 

View attachment RunFortune.JPG


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I have officially found my new favorite tumblr

http://kittiesntitties.tumblr.com/ -NSFW


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> I have officially found my new favorite tumblr
> 
> http://kittiesntitties.tumblr.com/ -NSFW


NICE! And It has Apnea in it! Amazing!


----------



## BigWheels

PandaGeek said:


> A friend shared this with me.
> 
> View attachment 97086



Oh, I so do NEED these!!!! Damn, the star wars keeps being the cutting edge.


----------



## djudex

Goreki said:


> NICE! And It has Apnea in it! Amazing!



Apnea was probably my favouritest camwhore back in the day :eat2:


----------



## Goreki

djudex said:


> Apnea was probably my favouritest camwhore back in the day :eat2:


I love her stuff with lithiumpicnic! amazing!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Lil BigginZ said:


> I have officially found my new favorite tumblr
> 
> http://kittiesntitties.tumblr.com/ -NSFW



Can the person in taking those pictures not turn up the thermostat??


----------



## Amaranthine

Lil BigginZ said:


> I have officially found my new favorite tumblr
> 
> http://kittiesntitties.tumblr.com/ -NSFW



There's a gif of puppies in there. Not sure how I feel about that...


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> This is 100% observational, but:
> Youngest generation = entitled, condescending, lazy
> 
> "Nice" Canada is on its way out.



No one likes those darn kids.

Actually, what I hate is throwing in like and y'know in every sentence. It's return of the valley talk.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Particle might have traveled faster than the speed of light.


----------



## FishCharming

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Particle might have traveled faster than the speed of light.



this is an awesome post! 

unnnnnnnnghghgnnnggHHHHHHHHTASTETHERAINBOW!

sorry, total nerdgasm!


----------



## Zowie

The Hozay compliment, thrice.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

FishCharming said:


> this is an awesome post!
> 
> unnnnnnnnghghgnnnggHHHHHHHHTASTETHERAINBOW!
> 
> sorry, total nerdgasm!



Yeah, I came in my shorts when I read it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

We've been having several sandstorms here lately. they've been intense. 

Haboob-ing it up!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Arizona's fall season


----------



## chicken legs

wow...both those are awesome Hozay.:bow:


----------



## escapist

Is it just me is the Orc Horde coming out of Mordor to invade Middle-earth in that last one?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

escapist said:


> Is it just me is the Orc Horde coming out of Mordor to invade Middle-earth in that last one?



Since you said Orcs all I can think about now is it reminds me of Durotar and The Barrens.


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> Since you said Orcs all I can think about now is it reminds me of Durotar and The Barrens.


Orc chicks have the best hair.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Goreki said:


> Orc chicks have the best hair.


----------



## FishCharming

Lil BigginZ said:


>



i have the dorkiest boner right now...


----------



## fat hiker

FishCharming said:


> i have the dorkiest boner right now...



Nah, too skinny...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Two more. I loved these views. Miniature Arizona from a mountain top. 






I like this one especially.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Two more. I loved these views. Miniature Arizona from a mountain top.
> 
> 
> I like this one especially.



*beautiful pix...are these w/camera or iphone?*


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> i have the dorkiest boner right now...



Shiz. Get rid of the fangs and soften the face and that's pretty much dreamgirl material. <3 Muscly Wimminz.


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> Shiz. Get rid of the fangs and soften the face and that's pretty much dreamgirl material. <3 Muscly Wimminz.


The fangs seal the deal, they stay! HOT


----------



## lovelocs

I love the hearts on her belt...


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelocs said:


> I love the hearts on her belt...


I've been thinking the same thing since the pic was posted.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *beautiful pix...are these w/camera or iphone?*



these were taken on my iPhone. I used just a regular camera app and then messed around with them on different apps. changing saturation, brightness, contrast and things of that nature.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*HAPPY NEW YEARS..........
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=T_M5-qthA8w


----------



## chicken legs

I like that. lol:happy:


----------



## CleverBomb

Virginia DMV re-approves the best license plate ever:




(They'd revoked the EAT THE version of it last year.)

-Rusty


----------



## Lil BigginZ

CleverBomb said:


> Virginia DMV re-approves the best license plate ever:
> (They'd revoked the EAT THE version of it last year.)
> 
> -Rusty



These are pretty good too...


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

funny shit 

View attachment 317n.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I had the same reaction as the little boy got when I first watched it too. 

Spoiler Alert: Kids get mind fucked about Luke's father in Star Wars lol

http://youtu.be/ZbV5hn_ET0U


----------



## FishCharming

tha best!

Show me where your noms at


----------



## Surlysomething

This says a lot, no? :bow:


----------



## penguin

Surlysomething said:


> This says a lot, no? :bow:



A lot of people have been posting this on facebook lately, so I had to respond by pointing out that it's not an "only in America" thing, as in Australia you're not only allowed to marry your cousin, but your aunt, uncle, nephew or niece. Provided they're of the opposite gender and are of age....but you still can't marry someone of the same gender.


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> This says a lot, no? :bow:



ahem, you can add new york to the gay marriage states! i just grouped a lesbian couple's policies today since they just got married!


----------



## analikesyourface

So, I know this isn't BHM. But I'm pretty sure I've seen him WITH a BHM at least xD Or maybe not. That bedroom was dark and I was pretty drunk.

Anywho, this is a pretty rad kid who is one of few who doesn't seem to hate on fat dudes, and chicks, and in betweeners  

http://thegleeprojectcasting.com/Auditions/View/2274616

And although I know Glee is pretty cheesy, I know he really wants to do it. 

So give him a like? He's a good singer, IMO

also, smug nekkid chubby to keep up your interests. 

View attachment desumond_the_dehaired_by_phatcadaver-d3aasdp.jpg


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAWZFRXom4k&feature=topvideos_entertainment

Just had to plug this.

I'm sure some of you know rayWilliamJohnson's "=3" (Equals Three) show on Youtube. I love it loads, but he has a lot of people substituting as of late, amongst them being Gabriel Iglesias (Our favourite funny fluffy guy <3 <3)


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> ahem, you can add new york to the gay marriage states! i just grouped a lesbian couple's policies today since they just got married!


 

Haha. Should I colour that state in and repost it for you?

Pretty cool you all got on board though. ALL of Canada has gay marriage.


----------



## Surlysomething

penguin said:


> A lot of people have been posting this on facebook lately, so I had to respond by pointing out that it's not an "only in America" thing, as in Australia you're not only allowed to marry your cousin, but your aunt, uncle, nephew or niece. Provided they're of the opposite gender and are of age....but you still can't marry someone of the same gender.


 
I never knew that about Australia. I wonder how it came about.


----------



## penguin

Surlysomething said:


> I never knew that about Australia. I wonder how it came about.



I haven't looked that far into it. I'm guessing it's been on the books for quite a while. As long as they're not a sibling, ascendant or descendant (adopted or step), it's all good apparently.


----------



## Broadside




----------



## Lil BigginZ

Broadside said:


>



The dude abides


----------



## Dromond




----------



## Deanna

The Broquet.


----------



## freakyfred




----------



## biglynch

http://nowthatyourebig.blogspot.com/


----------



## FishCharming

The Live forever fat and happy pill!

check out #1


----------



## lovelocs

analikesyourface said:


> So, I know this isn't BHM...



Why does the guy in your post have better breasts than me? Srsly?


----------



## chicken legs

chuch

(you have to leave out the "r" ..lol)


----------



## Surlysomething

Awwww.


----------



## lovelocs

chicken legs said:


> chuch
> 
> (you have to leave out the "r" ..lol)



Chuch indeed...


----------



## Broadside




----------



## Melian

Broadside said:


>



There's a great episode of Spider-Man and His Amazing Friends where Firestar asks a dinosaur if he wants a hot lunch. This pic reminded me of that


----------



## freakyfred




----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> We've been having several sandstorms here lately. they've been intense.
> 
> Haboob-ing it up!!



amazing pic...


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Donnie Thompson is a monster


----------



## lovelocs

Mortal Kombat Legacy

I don't even play the game, but this is _alright_.


----------



## Dromond




----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahahaha!


----------



## Dromond

Lots of random awesomeness lately. 

View attachment spock_cool.jpg


----------



## Broadside

I got bored this weekend while I was in Kentucky and successfully pulled off this pose in the hotel room mirror in front of the bed.

I would have been downstairs drinking in the bar, but it was closed for renovations.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Thriller Decorations


----------



## chicken legs

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Thriller Decorations



That as cool....


this tickled me because I already have a bad memory..


----------



## CastingPearls

...........................


----------



## lovelocs

CastingPearls said:


> ...........................



That was delightfully fncked up.


----------



## Dromond




----------



## Geodetic_Effect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaqF1Tr38EQ


----------



## Surlysomething

Geodetic_Effect said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaqF1Tr38EQ


 

Wow...She's amazing!


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwXUgkaWePk

Tis a band of a friend. Not my cup of tea typically but I love her voice.


----------



## lovelocs

Surlysomething said:


> Wow...She's amazing!



I concur, that was pretty impressive. It took me a minute to figure out what was going on.


----------



## chicken legs

Geodetic_Effect said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaqF1Tr38EQ



I had to watch it 2x. Post it on your fb so I can like it.


This is Inconceivable!!...


----------



## FishCharming

Dockta_Dockta said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwXUgkaWePk
> 
> Tis a band of a friend. Not my cup of tea typically but I love her voice.



she has an awesome voice!


----------



## Broadside




----------



## penguin

Oh, Picard, you crack me up.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Yes, this is an ad for real zombie ammunition made by Hornady


----------



## FishCharming

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Yes, this is an ad for real zombie ammunition made by Hornady



so what exactly makes this ammo any better against zombies than the norm? i can't find anything, even on the Hornady website, that specifies the benefits of its use. aside from the box of course


----------



## Fat Brian

Broadside said:


>



I watch that channel almost everyday before work, how did I miss this?


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

FishCharming said:


> so what exactly makes this ammo any better against zombies than the norm? i can't find anything, even on the Hornady website, that specifies the benefits of its use. aside from the box of course



lol. Nothing. It's just their critical defense cartridges marketed to the zombie apocalypse crowd.


----------



## appleleafer

A whole thread of random stuff from the Interwebs? Hell to the yeah, I'm in!

Nothing has made me laugh as much in the past few weeks as this post


----------



## Fat Brian




----------



## HDANGEL15

s*aw this and thought it had to be posted....* 

View attachment 391681_2602727624662_1148970137_3194553_1185095887_n.jpg


----------



## Deanna




----------



## Lil BigginZ

Mildly inappropriate?


----------



## Broadside

Totally inappropriate, Xanthan Gum is disgusting.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Broadside said:


> Totally inappropriate, Xanthan Gum is disgusting.



LOL i'll be using it tonight to thicken up the sauce of my general tso chicken. I haven't personally tried it though, but it's lower carbs then cornstarch.


----------



## appleleafer

If only everything on YouTube was as awesome as Guy on a Buffalo

:doh:


----------



## Dromond




----------



## Deanna




----------



## Broadside




----------



## FishCharming

Broadside said:


>



I'll see your chair to the face, high-five,

and raise you a utility knife to the anus, high-five...


*Quaddafi'd!!!*


----------



## Fat Brian




----------



## Melian

^

I was actually thinking of making something like this when I lived near the penitentiary.


----------



## RentonBob

This just made me laugh  

View attachment EFFOFF.jpg


----------



## Broadside




----------



## biglynch

this


Fat Brian said:


>



plus her






=


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

hanging out with Jen From AZ . . . not very awesome, but it is random.


----------



## analikesyourface

Broadside said:


> I got bored this weekend while I was in Kentucky and successfully pulled off this pose in the hotel room mirror in front of the bed.
> 
> I would have been downstairs drinking in the bar, but it was closed for renovations.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Deanna

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hanging out with Jen From AZ . . . not very awesome, but it is random.



I'm sure she'll be thrilled to hear hanging out with her is not an awesome event!


----------



## chicken legs

My friends super cute video ... called Poor Girl


----------



## Surlysomething

Drinkify

*click me*


----------



## JenFromOC

Deanna said:


> I'm sure she'll be thrilled to hear hanging out with her is not an awesome event!



Trust me, it's not awesome LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Trust me, it's not awesome LOL



she's here but I'm all sick and shit :-( I'm being a total party pooper :-(


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> she's here but I'm all sick and shit :-( I'm being a total party pooper :-(



take some dayquil and make with the penetration!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

FishCharming said:


> take some dayquil and make with the penetration!



hahahahaah that'll do the trick.


----------



## Paquito

Beware of Dayquil Dick.


----------



## chicken legs

oh and...


----------



## Deanna




----------



## Broadside




----------



## Deanna

Broadside said:


>



I so have the hots for him.

Great, now one more thing adding to my insomnia.


----------



## Deanna




----------



## Broadside




----------



## Mordecai

I am so disappointed that the Hamburglar has never been brought to justice.


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## Broadside




----------



## chicken legs

LOL


----------



## chicken legs

LOL...Get smoothified with J.B. Smoove in Smoove on Smooth


----------



## Surlysomething

Brrrr.


----------



## Fat Brian




----------



## WVMountainrear

.......... 

View attachment Baby Got Back.jpg


----------



## Fat Brian




----------



## Broadside

Skyrim Meets Metal. You're Welcome.


----------



## Surlysomething

I freaked out a lot of customers
I also said "suck my dick" in front of a lot of people.
-Wesley Willis


----------



## Fat Brian

And now, the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Deanna




----------



## Broadside

Ah the "fucking fish" more commonly known as the "rape shark".


----------



## Fat Brian




----------



## Fat Brian

For all of those who suffered through 2 girls 1 cup, here is a beautiful song to ease your pain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxp3zqIqO68&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## RentonBob

Another one that made me laugh  

View attachment Santa.jpg


----------



## ManBeef

Being toast never tasted so good 

View attachment funny-shit-were-toast.jpg


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

"...Just the three of us, alone on my spaceship, heading inextricably towards the heart of the sun. Because, if I've got to go... if I've really only got 6 months left, like they say. And if all my billions can't buy me a moments more time... then well, two things. One, I'm not going alone. And two, I'm making every second of those remaining months last as... long... as I... possibly... can."

http://youtu.be/DaDZGjO30VU <--- hilarious. 


But then again, I have a rather dry and morbid sense of humor.


----------



## Dromond

Both random and awesome. 

View attachment 390552_2746858269387_1195449369_3265801_686116018_n.jpg


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette




----------



## Fat Brian




----------



## ManBeef

Hours from the race, he insisted he didn't give shit... but eventually... he showed them all he did 

View attachment n556105283_3087749_6998.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2

I guess his thought process was that, as long as he was ahead of the smell he would continue to run. 

I wonder what the news conference was like at the conclusion of that race.


----------



## Deanna

Wow. This is the first pang of empathy I've felt in a long time.


----------



## freakyfred

That reminded me of something I read about years ago. When paula radcliffe had to stop during a marathon to relieve herself on the road, someone scooped it up and sold it on ebay.

What a world we live in.


----------



## penguin

From what I've read, running often makes your bowels want to move too, and it's not uncommon for them to want to move very fast when you're running like that.


----------



## Fat Brian

The consistency of that says to me he was already suffering some intestinal issues and decided to race anyway. A normal BM wouldn't run down your legs like a melted chocolate milkshake, it would most likely just hang around out back and be along for the ride. Its been almost thirty years since I last shit my pants and the memories are long gone.


----------



## ManBeef

Seems she has the same issue... This is why I use baby wipes 

View attachment smells.jpeg


----------



## penguin

Jaw dropped, mind blown, I must try this.


----------



## ManBeef

LMFAO!!! Seems like lil Timmy won't be able to finish his morning paper route. 

View attachment rrgrfgrg.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

This. Yes, i'm looking at you.


----------



## Surlysomething

ManBeef said:


> LMFAO!!! Seems like lil Timmy won't be able to finish his morning paper route.


 

Have you ever been to Canada?


----------



## analikesyourface

Deanna said:


> I so have the hots for him.
> 
> Great, now one more thing adding to my insomnia.



I do too. All of the hots. 

^_^


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> Have you ever been to Canada?



That sort of thing is like smack talk between brothers, pay it no mind.


----------



## Broadside

penguin said:


> Jaw dropped, mind blown, I must try this.



If you try that, all you'll have is a wet table. It's not physically possible for several reasons.


----------



## ManBeef

Surlysomething said:


> Have you ever been to Canada?



No... But I really wanna go. I have home-slices up in them there neck of the woods. Plus I heard it's like beautiful up there. Not to mention the syrup && bacon!!! Bacon for days... Canadian bacon. Ooo ooo ooo, && the natives there are like stunningly gorgeous.


----------



## Surlysomething

ManBeef said:


> No... But I really wanna go. I have home-slices up in them there neck of the woods. Plus I heard it's like beautiful up there. Not to mention the syrup && bacon!!! Bacon for days... Canadian bacon. Ooo ooo ooo, && the natives there are like stunningly gorgeous.


 

Haha. You should make a trip! But yes, our military compared to the US military is pretty much like that. I like to think we value lifesyle and peace over being killing machines. 

I know you think once you get to the border, we'll just hand you a chuck of bacon and send you on your way, but truthfully, we buy it in the store just like y'all. Haha.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I like to think we value lifesyle and peace over being killing machines.



Speak for yourself


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Speak for yourself


 
Haha.

Little miss toughy.


----------



## Dromond




----------



## Tad

hah, I love that one, Dromond!


----------



## freakyfred

Something I drew for fun! Although only people familiar with Doctor Who might get it haha.


----------



## RentonBob

Too funny  

View attachment Vader.jpg


----------



## ManBeef

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. You should make a trip! But yes, our military compared to the US military is pretty much like that. I like to think we value lifesyle and peace over being killing machines.
> I know you think once you get to the border, we'll just hand you a chuck of bacon and send you on your way, but truthfully, we buy it in the store just like y'all. Haha.



Hoooowhat!?!?!?!?!? No maple syrupy bacon!!! Blasphemy!!!




Melian said:


> Speak for yourself



LOL tank girl



RentonBob said:


> Too funny



Lmmfao


----------



## CastingPearls

This just....I love.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGz8jcbJjRw&feature=share


----------



## djudex

http://www.retronaut.co/2011/11/vintage-weight-gain-ads/


----------



## cakeboy

View attachment 99127


See kids? Every time you masturbate God kills a kitten!


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> This just....I love.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGz8jcbJjRw&feature=share


*
damn that is so cool...okay are those real noises of a porcupine?
HOW THE FUCK WOULD I KNOW? 

out of rep *


----------



## Broadside

I got a present for ya!


----------



## Deanna




----------



## Surlysomething

"I NEED YOU TO PUT NEW BATTERIES IN MY CAMELTOE!!"



Gotta love Auto-correct.


----------



## Bearsy




----------



## FishCharming




----------



## Surlysomething

Merry Christmas, eh?! Take off, hoser!


----------



## lovelocs

Babies with flow.


----------



## CastingPearls

I logged in just to post this.


----------



## CleverBomb

CastingPearls said:


> I logged in just to post this.


Can't rep yet, but LOL

-Rusty


----------



## chicken legs




----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> I logged in just to post this.



I wish I could rep this one. Damned funny!!!!!!:bow:


----------



## FishCharming

Tucker and Dale vs Evil

why havnt i heard about this!!!

Trailer

The movie!!


----------



## Bearsy

FishCharming said:


> Tucker and Dale vs Evil
> 
> why havnt i heard about this!!!
> 
> Trailer
> 
> The movie!!



Hilarious flick.

Tyler Labine and Alan Tudyk are some of the funniest comedy actors.

Tyler is a BHM as well, eye candy for the ladies.


----------



## charlieversion2

Monkey and Cloud SNUGGIES!


----------



## Deanna

Cockblocked.


----------



## Broadside




----------



## Geodetic_Effect

"What the Higgs is going on?"


----------



## FishCharming

Geodetic_Effect said:


> "What the Higgs is going on?"



after 30 seconds of hearing this dude i just went to the cern website, lol. it sounds to me like they're making a lot of noise over very little. i find the scientific community baffling sometimes at they they leap to support even the most far-reaching claims in some fields and vehemently slap down solid research in others... 

and fuck the higgs, show me the graviton...!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

FishCharming said:


> after 30 seconds of hearing this dude i just went to the cern website, lol. it sounds to me like they're making a lot of noise over very little. i find the scientific community baffling sometimes at they they leap to support even the most far-reaching claims in some fields and vehemently slap down solid research in others...
> 
> and fuck the higgs, show me the graviton...!



You should watch the whole thing.


----------



## Surlysomething

LOVE IT! :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear

*Scientific theory proven: bears can't read.* 

View attachment 378637_10151042011655046_718020045_21869538_502643161_n.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb

from DYAC:





-Rusty


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

My friends are hilarious as shit, these aren't from bennette but I still think they're funny. 

Names have been changed in one to save face.


----------



## Broadside




----------



## Surlysomething

Drunk History Christmas

Bahahaha!


----------



## chicken legs

happy holidays


----------



## Anjula

Portal love


----------



## chicken legs

haha


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> haha



LOL I just tried to "Like" this post! hahaha :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

Broadside said:


>



this made me laugh for like 5 minutes straight and I had tears rolling...

anyway, I wanted to join in the fun today


----------



## penguin

I love those baby instructions. I was given a bunch of the magnets a few years back when my daughter was a baby


----------



## RentonBob

My day has never been as bad as this lol...... 

View attachment Hows Your Day.jpg


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

funny shit 

View attachment benoit.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Bricks were shat!


----------



## Surlysomething

Lil BigginZ said:


> Bricks were shat!


 
Love it!

Glad you explained the brick part or I would have totally clued out. Haha.

GOOD MORNING!


----------



## AuntHen

awwwwwwwwwwwwww:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

fat9276 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwww:happy:




So cute. Awwwww is right.


----------



## CastingPearls

.............................


----------



## chicken legs

.....................for those who are not familiar with SNL


----------



## HDANGEL15

*for all you UKELELE LOVERS out there, I am sure you know this guy..but this is pretty sweet*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I&feature=share


----------



## LeoGibson

Just a random observation I had the other day. Duff, you got something from the 80's you're not telling us about?


----------



## Dromond

It blows out the page formatting. I am not sorry.


----------



## Surlysomething

Pretty damn cute. 

View attachment 397715_10150515778493304_570968303_8882392_389479072_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Pretty damn cute.



*awwww more unbearable CUTENESS...
you are killing me (((SURLY))) :wubu:*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *awwww more unbearable CUTENESS...
> you are killing me (((SURLY))) :wubu:*




I do what I can, lady.


----------



## AuntHen

................................ ha!


----------



## Bearsy

Long live the new flesh


----------



## Surlysomething

I love me some Jules. 

View attachment do-I-LOOK-like-I-want-iTunes-to-update.jpg


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Now you know what to get your next girlfriend?? lol


----------



## CastingPearls

I dunno....I think I'd rather have this: :eat2:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

CastingPearls said:


> I dunno....I think I'd rather have this: :eat2:



OMG!!! I WANT!! I WANT!!! :eat2::bow:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

CastingPearls said:


> I dunno....I think I'd rather have this: :eat2:



I'd woo you with bacon.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lil BigginZ said:


> I'd woo you with bacon.


Doooooooo ittttttttttt


----------



## Anjula

:happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Anjula said:


> :happy:



I love the cuteness....thanks anjula :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

hahahaha  

View attachment 297007_183406845074908_122044017877858_386841_685107905_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Our amazing world.


----------



## CastingPearls

............................


----------



## WVMountainrear

With all of the animal cuteness going on around here, I had to include this one I just saw: 

View attachment 396121_206954766063870_185115038247843_419785_1114615213_n.jpg


----------



## Fat Brian

Terry Crews spoof of Isaiah Mustafa's old Spice comercials:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNbMvlPc_7U


----------



## Surlysomething

lovelylady78 said:


> With all of the animal cuteness going on around here, I had to include this one I just saw:



Awwww. I'm such a girl for this stuff. :blush:


----------



## AuntHen

Forget zombies. Stay away from trees!!


----------



## Mordecai

Fat Brian said:


> Terry Crews spoof of Isaiah Mustafa's old Spice comercials:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNbMvlPc_7U



Actually, Crews had done a couple of Old Spice commercials before Mustafa but they were for Old Spice Body Wash/Odor Blocker and the commercials were more in line with this aesthetic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCl5uyn5K7k&feature=related

A compilation of Crews Old Spice commercials.


----------



## Surlysomething

Huzzah! Ain't this the truth. 

View attachment 6715608507_f33de4d7e6.jpg


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Huzzah! Ain't this the truth.



Hahaha, love this one. I'm such an old lady when it comes to phone etiquette.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, love this one. I'm such an old lady when it comes to phone etiquette.


 
Me too.

'Smart' phones have really dumbed down our world.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Now you know what to get your next girlfriend?? lol



Hellsing Ultimate Abridged

BITCHES. LOVE. CANNONS!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Surlysomething said:


> Huzzah! Ain't this the truth.



AMEN!.....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, love this one. I'm such an old lady when it comes to phone etiquette.





Surlysomething said:


> Me too.
> 
> 'Smart' phones have really dumbed down our world.



Zoë always gets on my ass about this :-(


----------



## Dromond




----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Zoë always gets on my ass about this :-(



Z-bird is a renaissance woman.


----------



## samuraiscott

LOL!!

I like both of these; they went on my FB wall. 

View attachment 963.jpg


View attachment yourfaceilike.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## LeoGibson

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------





Ain't that the truth. And seeing that the "average aroused vagina is a couple inches in width and 4-6 inches in depth" I would strongly suggest you find someone local. Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

A friend of mine posted that on another board in response to someone's question about long distance romances and I had to steal it.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> A friend of mine posted that on another board in response to someone's question about long distance romances and I had to steal it.





It's a good one.


----------



## Dromond

My eyes, they roll.


----------



## Fat Brian

Dromond said:


> My eyes, they roll.



I kept waiting for the joke and there wasn't one. Its sad that so many people believe that.


----------



## Dromond

Fat Brian said:


> I kept waiting for the joke and there wasn't one. Its sad that so many people believe that.



It IS a joke (a very dark one), being played on a lot of very ignorant people.


----------



## CleverBomb

Dromond said:


> It IS a joke (a very dark one), being played on a lot of very ignorant people.


That may be a joke. But Time Cube is serious science.

Ok, I lied. 
About the science part.
Apparently this person is sincere, though. 
Not entirely what most of us would consider rational, but sincere in that.

And, I suppose, this isn't particularly awesome. Sorry.

-Rusty


----------



## Dromond

At least it's random.


----------



## CleverBomb

Dromond said:


> At least it's random.


True.
Thanks!

-Rusty


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## Surlysomething

I love this guy. 

View attachment 396103_10150525685607888_651787887_8861365_1083603039_n.jpg


----------



## chicken legs




----------



## freakyfred




----------



## HDANGEL15

apologies if this has gone around before....i just saw it..and had to post  

View attachment 398644_349692715060067_100000580240152_1295197_701838683_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Shit Wookies Say.


:bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LeoGibson

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dromond

FB status convo:

My status: I don't like beer, I don't like sports, and auto racing does nothing for me. On the other hand I think body noises are funny, so maybe my man card is safe.

Reply from CW: I'm pretty sure having male genitalia and a lack of female genitalia makes you a man, John. At least, that's what they tought me in biology class. 

My reply to CW: Biologically, yes. But when you dig into gender identity issues, it can get murky fast.

CW: Well, what we are biologically and who/what we are in our minds are two completely different things. In my mind, I'm a tri-gendered sentient eggplant from the planet Fzzrrr'gplitus. 

Me: You're an extra-terrestrial genderqueer nightshade vegetable? That explains a few things.


----------



## Surlysomething

:blush: Awwwww. 

View attachment 396335_10150503944799930_537664929_8769756_953909026_n.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

The sunset today


----------



## Surlysomething

chicken legs said:


> The sunset today




Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha.

This is so me lately. 

View attachment tumblr_ltju2cJ92n1ql1tjzo1_500.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

http://georgecostanzasansweringmachine.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Fat Brian

I bring you, vagina cupcakes.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Fat Brian said:


> I bring you, vagina cupcakes.


----------



## LeoGibson

In the spirit of things....


----------



## Surlysomething

Y'all are nasty.

Haha.


----------



## Fat Brian

Lil BigginZ said:


>



Wow, that's a hell of a one up. Well played sir.


----------



## Fat Brian

Something to wash down all this confectionary genitalia.


----------



## penguin

I had to explain what goatse was to a friend the other day, and he's been on the net longer than me. How can you be on the net that long and NOT know about goatse??


----------



## Lil BigginZ

penguin said:


> I had to explain what goatse was to a friend the other day, and he's been on the net longer than me. How can you be on the net that long and NOT know about goatse??



That's what i'm saying. I know people who have been using the net since AOL days back in 1996 and still don't know who he is lol. The internets has ruined me. I see goatse everywhere


----------



## FishCharming

penguin said:


> I had to explain what goatse was to a friend the other day, and he's been on the net longer than me. How can you be on the net that long and NOT know about goatse??



haha, i dont know what goatse is. mostly because when people are all "omg this is so fucking gross, go google goatse/blue waffles/two girls one cup!!" i go ahead and dont google those things, lol


----------



## Melian

penguin said:


> I had to explain what goatse was to a friend the other day, and he's been on the net longer than me. How can you be on the net that long and NOT know about goatse??



Odd...I also had to explain goatse to a friend the other day. It's got to be some sort of conspiracy.


----------



## CastingPearls

I caught the 'two girls/one cup' bit on a rerun of Family Guy the other day and my dad said, What the HELL are they talking about???? and I just had to walk out of the room, laughing. There is NO WAY I'm explaining stuff like that, goatse and tubgirl to my dad who's also got to be the biggest prude ever.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

CastingPearls said:


> I caught the 'two girls/one cup' bit on a rerun of Family Guy the other day and my dad said, What the HELL are they talking about???? and I just had to walk out of the room, laughing. There is NO WAY I'm explaining stuff like that, goatse and tubgirl to my dad who's also got to be the biggest prude ever.



That's when you show it to him and record it and post his reaction on youtube. Those are the best.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

A perfect example.... 

View attachment 424908_269014823172054_219723891434481_679926_48934707_n.jpg


----------



## Dromond

I could not help myself.


----------



## Dromond

Yes, I know, it's photoshopped.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One of my personal faves.... 

View attachment 2346_1083713261756_1494095148_30236995_4283_n.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



It's not like it's a positive experience most of the time...believe me when I say that 99.9% of women would rather people not do that shit.

(Although, I can obviously see the higher appeal of having your dick rubbed.)


----------



## CastingPearls

In a nutshell......

http://theoatmeal.com/story/twilight


----------



## Surlysomething

Girl, you know it's true. 

View attachment 239746380133173670_SgORjVNy_f.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Happy V-Day, Bitches! 

View attachment donottouch.jpg


----------



## Goreki

Surlysomething said:


> Happy V-Day, Bitches!


as soon as I can rep you, I will rep you SO hard!


----------



## Surlysomething

Goreki said:


> as soon as I can rep you, I will rep you SO hard!




Haha. Killing cupids is always funny.


----------



## Dromond

What should have been. 

View attachment whatshouldhavebeen.jpg


----------



## Fat Brian




----------



## LeoGibson

I can finally put my feelings into words.


----------



## Fat Brian

The Zombie Hammer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i240YgsA_rs&feature=related


----------



## Anjula




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CROSS POSTING!!!

somewhat comic related. I got to meet Phil Ortiz, character creator and artist on the Simpsons show for the first two seasons and active artist on the Simpsons Comic book. Super cool guy, awesome, friendly, great to talk to. Anyways, he simpsonized me. It was such an honor to have him do that for me. He CREATED CHARACTERS FROM THE SHOW!! A legend indeed.

View attachment 422726_10150575332893736_614728735_9085526_1706592206_n.jpg


----------



## Dromond

That is the most awesome thing in this entire thread. :bow:


----------



## penguin

You win teh internetz.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> CROSS POSTING!!!
> 
> somewhat comic related. I got to meet Phil Ortiz, character creator and artist on the Simpsons show for the first two seasons and active artist on the Simpsons Comic book. Super cool guy, awesome, friendly, great to talk to. Anyways, he simpsonized me. It was such an honor to have him do that for me. He CREATED CHARACTERS FROM THE SHOW!! A legend indeed.
> 
> View attachment 100940




So cool, Josie. I would be speechless if my likeness was done in Simpson. I *was* that crazy broad that drove to the only 7-11 that was turned into a Kwik-E-mart in BC to take pictures.


----------



## Dromond

.......... 

View attachment 426084_328844053835273_244753448911001_937734_499649752_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*was at an amazing craft show yesterday, this plate just blew me away, GLASS* 

View attachment IMG_0101.JPG


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## Surlysomething

America Give Up


----------



## Surlysomething

Guess who loves The Wire?


:bow:


----------



## freakyfred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xcUI5LjxMA

Bob is pretty smooth


----------



## FishCharming

Working off of Schrodinger's cat and accepting the many worlds theories means more or less that we are all immortal. Every time we die we create a divergent reality, one where we die and one where we live. As we cannot experience death, being dead, our consciousness continues forth, at least as a copy, living and essentially making us immortal. 

Think about how many close calls you've had in your life. now imagine that in every one of those close calls you've actually died AND now you live in a completely different universe!


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> Working off of Schrodinger's cat and accepting the many worlds theories means more or less that we are all immortal. Every time we die we create a divergent reality, one where we die and one where we live. As we cannot experience death, being dead, our consciousness continues forth, at least as a copy, living and essentially making us immortal.
> 
> Think about how many close calls you've had in your life. now imagine that in every one of those close calls you've actually died AND now you live in a completely different universe!



sounds like some serious wake&bake ...but i probably missed the point


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> sounds like some serious wake&bake ...but i probably missed the point



the point is that i really am the center of the universe! and so are you! sort of, lol

and nope, no bake for me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> the point is that i really am the center of the universe! and so are you! sort of, lol
> 
> and nope, no bake for me.



ok...then I am a dumbass...that was way over my head 






(must be cause I am vertically challenged at 5'0" tall)


----------



## Dromond

FishCharming said:


> the point is that i really am the center of the universe! and so are you! sort of, lol
> 
> and nope, no bake for me.



Solipsism FTW!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lil BigginZ said:


>



I wish I could rep you again and again for this one :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

True story. 

View attachment 422091_10150619922703985_676148984_9193082_1973619781_n.jpg


----------



## FrankWhite333

I always knew Ms. Frizz was training warriors with the the TRUTH... 

View attachment 417617_3403312605409_1347685999_3358158_1092611059_n.JPG


----------



## Zowie

I got a website!


----------



## Dromond

This. So very much this.


----------



## Dromond

Zowie said:


> I got a website!



I want to commission an avatar from you. Your art is amazingly good.


----------



## Dromond




----------



## Rojohnson

Dromond said:


>



^^ That was awesome


----------



## Dromond

This is more "WTF???" than "awesome," but I just had to share it.


----------



## penguin

Superman, so powerful he can knock anyone up.


----------



## LeoGibson

This one looks a whole lot like one of my dearly departed Boxers, he would have lent a helping paw too.:happy:


----------



## lovelocs

^^^That is too cute.

My contribution- AC/DC and Ray Parker Jr., together at last.


----------



## LeoGibson

Perfect for toothaches or whatever else ails ya! :doh:


----------



## RentonBob

Save yourselves!! 

View attachment Zombies.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb

-Rusty


----------



## CastingPearls

...........................


----------



## samuraiscott

This man needs to be applauded for his entrepreneurial spirit. 

View attachment c4ca4238a0b923820dcc509a6f75849b.jpg


----------



## Fat Brian




----------



## Paquito

Batman is my favorite Disney Princess.


----------



## Surlysomething

My gorgeous city.

Taken today while I sat on the logs at Spanish Banks and enjoyed the ocean breeze. 

View attachment sbmar172012.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> My gorgeous city.
> 
> Taken today while I sat on the logs at Spanish Banks and enjoyed the ocean breeze.



simply amazing...i SO WANT TO VISIT VANCOUVER one day!!!!!


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> My gorgeous city.
> 
> Taken today while I sat on the logs at Spanish Banks and enjoyed the ocean breeze.



Why do I live in Alabama when there are places like THIS?


----------



## Dromond

And since it is CATURDAY:


----------



## Paquito

Make yourself all anime and shit, yo.


----------



## penguin

You do look pretty with a tiara.


----------



## Dromond

Mad scientist me. 

View attachment animeme.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Dromond said:


> Why do I live in Alabama when there are places like THIS?



Luck of the draw! My Dad was born in the tiniest of towns in Manitoba so the fact I was born someplace as gorgeous as Vancouver is pretty funny.


----------



## LeoGibson

Ahhhhh!!! The good old days?  Maybe not.


----------



## Dromond




----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Ahhhhh!!! The good old days?  Maybe not.


 

Maybe not is right. Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Maybe not is right. Haha.



Aww C'mon, you never wanted to be Donna Reed or June Cleaver? 

I especially like that first one telling her to cry just a little bit to get her way.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Aww C'mon, you never wanted to be Donna Reed or June Cleaver?
> 
> I especially like that first one telling her to cry just a little bit to get her way.




Negative. In fact, I think it's time YOU took out the garbage.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Negative. In fact, I think it's time YOU took out the garbage.



Ooh, a strong, dominant woman. I don't know if I should be skeered or turned on, hmm, what the hell, how about both!!

P.S. The trash went out last night, so there, how do ya like 'dem apples? :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Ooh, a strong, dominant woman. I don't know if I should be skeered or turned on, hmm, what the hell, how about both!!
> 
> P.S. The trash went out last night, so there, how do ya like 'dem apples? :happy:




I like'em! :blush:

(ps: the dirty laundry has your name written ALL OVER IT)



*whip snap*


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I like'em! :blush:
> 
> (ps: the dirty laundry has your name written ALL OVER IT)
> 
> 
> 
> *whip snap*




I'll do your laundry alright. 

But I will not seperate, a man has to draw the line somewhere. I


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I'll do your laundry alright.
> 
> But I will not seperate, a man has to draw the line somewhere. I


 
Hahahahaha.

Fine. At this point, i'll take what I can get. 
You know, regarding laundry.


----------



## Surlysomething

Free cake from some random dude retiring.

CAKE! 

I win!


----------



## AuntHen

.........................................


----------



## samuraiscott

Happy Easter everyone. 

View attachment turt.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

I think this probably explains how I got to be the way I am!


----------



## Dromond

Now this is art. 

View attachment 431722_268855529849212_195266043874828_618738_449158049_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

I started my day LMAO at this.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVcVSEa_Ooo


----------



## CleverBomb

-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> I started my day LMAO at this.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVcVSEa_Ooo


 

Hahahaha. This took me by surprise. Hahaha.


----------



## chicken legs

Tehe


----------



## Surlysomething

chicken legs said:


> Tehe




Haha. I still can't believe these silly cat pictures still make me laugh EVERY TIME.


----------



## fat hiker

CleverBomb said:


> -Rusty



What a great poster!


----------



## Dromond

I want to live there.


----------



## CastingPearls

love love love


----------



## Surlysomething

This poem from the movie Pariah is absolutely amazing.

_Heartbreak opens onto the sunrise 
For even breaking is opening, and I am broken, I am open
Broken to the new light without pushing in.
Open to the possibilities within pushing out.
See the love shine in through my cracks.
See the light shine out through me.
I am broken, I am open, I am broken open.
See the love-light shining through me.
Shining through my crack through the gaps.
My spirit takes journey, my spirit takes flight
Could not have risen otherwise. 
And I am not running, I am choosing
Running is not a choice from the breaking
Breaking is freedom
I am not broken, I am free._


----------



## Yakatori

Sort of hard, for me, to get past the word-choice in this part:



Surlysomething said:


> _...in through my *crack*(s)...Shining through my *crack*..._


I dunno, maybe it's just not my type of poem.


----------



## lovelocs

How You Survived the War 

View attachment weepies.jpg


----------



## Dromond




----------



## samuraiscott

http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwsftoxNEK1qmshvio1_400.gif


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Awesomeness 

View attachment darth.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

I love this show.


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## CleverBomb

MRdobolina said:


>



Ideal for women who wish men would quit staring at their boobs and listen to them instead.

-Rusty


----------



## Lil BigginZ

CleverBomb said:


> Ideal for women who wish men would quit staring at their boobs and listen to them instead.
> 
> -Rusty



Makes me want to wear a bra now. I'd totally have Trent Reznor score my boobs.


----------



## bigpapi4u

this was at a flea market omg i almost fainted lol 

View attachment image-3393551121.jpg


----------



## Dromond

MRdobolina said:


>



i-padding.


----------



## Surlysomething

A friend of mine took this picture this morning overlooking False Creek in Vancouver. Gorgeous! 

View attachment 545898_10150920902291208_505851207_12338312_1064137839_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> A friend of mine took this picture this morning overlooking False Creek in Vancouver. Gorgeous!



*every freaking time you post a picture makes me WANT TO GO THERE SOOOO MUCH!!!!*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *every freaking time you post a picture makes me WANT TO GO THERE SOOOO MUCH!!!!*



Haha. Yeah, i'm still mind-blown all the time and I was born here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> A friend of mine took this picture this morning overlooking False Creek in Vancouver. Gorgeous!



That truly is an awesome sight!


----------



## Surlysomething

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That truly is an awesome sight!




The big globe thing is Science World. At my old job we used to have our Christmas parties there. It was pretty cool.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Coolest cover of this song I've ever heard, AND he's a young BHM to boot, which makes it all the more awesome.

He's Sexy and He Knows It


----------



## penguin

lovelylady78 said:


> Coolest cover of this song I've ever heard, AND he's a young BHM to boot, which makes it all the more awesome.
> 
> He's Sexy and He Knows It



His voice is magical. I've listened to it a few times since I found it on tumblr!


----------



## samuraiscott

Big Booty Chicks  

View attachment tumblr_le3kz08jGE1qzxj0ho1_1280.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*RED NECK BURGERS..........enjoy bacon lovers :eat2:* 

View attachment redneckturtleburgers.jpg


----------



## SD007

I don't think... that I would want this.


----------



## AuntHen

At the end of one of her shows (with her husband and his brother as guests) that I recently saw, Paula Deen stated "get yourself a fat boy girls"!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Love this new song. BLARING it right now!

http://youtu.be/lhjk5x54bsE


----------



## SD007




----------



## LeoGibson

Here's a shot of my collection.


----------



## Surlysomething

I stood behind the cutest fat guy at the gas station today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SD007 said:


> I don't think... that I would want this.



I love it myself!


----------



## samuraiscott

Another Keep Calm....... 

View attachment tumblr_lojeu07iC21qelufmo1_500.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Awwww yeah! 

View attachment actually-i-think-its-weird.jpg


----------



## MrBob




----------



## CastingPearls

I always wanted to know the lyrics and now I do. 

http://www.wimp.com/ofortuna/


----------



## CleverBomb

SD007 said:


> I don't think... that I would want this.


Doesn't make sense with that style of fence (it's too low to need it, and there are gaps between the slats), but in a taller and more-solid fence -- awesome indeed.

-Rusty


----------



## AuntHen

hahahahaha... I love these!


----------



## Librarygirl

Look at this wonderful centrepiece...A horticultural tribute to the humble ice cream cone...
...(Or and Olympic torch, or from the wrong angle, certain other things..)
Made me smile, lol

(Hoping this works as it has been a nightmare to attach!) 

View attachment Olympic ice cream.JPG


----------



## chicken legs

These two made me laugh out loud.


----------



## biglynch

The good thing is that in a local council someplace, one guy is sitting at a desk with a sad look on his face saying "well i thought it looked ruddy bloody great". I'd like to pat him on the back. 

View attachment Olympic%20ice%20cream.JPG


----------



## Librarygirl

biglynch said:


> The good thing is that in a local council someplace, one guy is sitting at a desk with a sad look on his face saying "well i thought it looked ruddy bloody great". I'd like to pat him on the back.



Love it! I bet he really was thinking that.

Only now I'm thinking of that poor council guy...If he was big and handsome I'd give him a hug, lol!
I do like it though! It's a nice effort...Just a bit unusual!


----------



## Surlysomething

Because it's true.  

View attachment 174866398002066151_H3UgkDPx_f.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

yeah, I am on a roll with it... sue me


----------



## samuraiscott

For Thundercats fans! 

View attachment tumblr_m5auzkGWBy1qhsx3so1_500.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

They're playing Run to the Hills on the radio.

Ha. I love me some lunchtime Iron Maiden. :bow:


----------



## AuntHen

star date............


----------



## Surlysomething

We don't want you anyways!

Haha. 

View attachment 539531_4316153107254_1977477802_n.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> We don't want you anyways!
> 
> Haha.



That's ok, it's just a sad, sad shame Canadians don't want us. How are gonna live with ourselves knowing we are missing out on this wonderful climate...


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> That's ok, it's just a sad, sad shame Canadians don't want us. How are gonna live with ourselves knowing we are missing out on this wonderful climate...



At least we can breathe and don't need artificial cold to manage through our days. I'll take sweater weather over oppressive heat ANY DAY. Haha.


----------



## SD007

I love Canada.


----------



## Librarygirl

Hairy Biker's recipe for Black Forest Gateau! It tastes as good as it looks!
 

View attachment Schwarzwalderkirschtorte.JPG


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Hairy Biker's recipe for Black Forest Gateau! It tastes as good as it looks!



Wait wait wait... did YOU make that? It looks to die for!


----------



## Librarygirl

Sasquatch! said:


> Wait wait wait... did YOU make that? It looks to die for!



Ooooh...SO tempting to say I did. Actually my mum made it. I'd like to think the baking skills are hereditary,lol!


----------



## agouderia

Librarygirl said:


> Hairy Biker's recipe for Black Forest Gateau! It tastes as good as it looks!



Your mum did a beautiful job - looks better than most store bought ones!

The recipe these Hairy Bikers have for the filling is really good, definitely enough Kirsch brandy! For the flavor you know... 

I must say though I don't agree with the dough they suggest - too heavy on the butter. 
Traditionally it's a light bisque dough mainly on egg basis, often with no butter at all - sometimes with melted chocolate instead of cocoa powder as fat component. What you can also do is make a very thin short crust pastry and 'glue' it to bottom chocolate bisque with a thin layer of melted dark chocolate.
(My great-aunt's recipe, she was a professional trained German baker...)


----------



## Librarygirl

agouderia said:


> Your mum did a beautiful job - looks better than most store bought ones!
> 
> The recipe these Hairy Bikers have for the filling is really good, definitely enough Kirsch brandy! For the flavor you know...
> 
> What you can also do is make a very thin short crust pastry and 'glue' it to bottom chocolate bisque with a thin layer of melted dark chocolate.
> (My great-aunt's recipe, she was a professional trained German baker...)



Yes, now you mention it, I do remember having it with the thin crispy pastry base in Germany. Together with dark chocolate that would be amazing! Wish I was there now, having Kaffee und Kuchen....

And yes, the alcohol is purely for culinary benefits, lol

I hope you have those recipes somewhere safe!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Ooooh...SO tempting to say I did. Actually my mum made it. I'd like to think the baking skills are hereditary,lol!



So you're not a great baker? Awww....


----------



## Bearsy

from The Frogman

thefrogman.me

one of the funniest people on the internet


----------



## LeoGibson

Here are ten


----------



## Sasquatch!

Bearsy said:


> from The Frogman
> 
> thefrogman.me
> 
> one of the funniest people on the internet



Man, it would be great to have someone who's internet famous and actually funny around here.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Here are ten


 
One of my faves!


----------



## Surlysomething

David Cross - I Can't Get Beer In Me.


Bahahahahaha. LOVE THIS GUY SO MUCH!


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> Man, it would be great to have someone who's internet famous and actually funny around here.


Ha ha ha ha! I see what you did there!


----------



## AuntHen

For all you zombie lovers out there... BRAINS!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Exactly!!! 

View attachment 402815_401223446610400_949656241_n.jpg


----------



## RentonBob

LOL... This made me laugh  

View attachment StarWars.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Beautiful Sunset Beach, Vancouver. 

View attachment 7604522546_0f8082cf42.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

I have been having a serious case of wanderlust lately. It's too bad I can't get my wife to sign off on another cross country move or just take off and live out of an old rv or something for a while. Surly, seeing the beautiful pics you post of your city definitely feeds that wanderlust.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I have been having a serious case of wanderlust lately. It's too bad I can't get my wife to sign off on another cross country move or just take off and live out of an old rv or something for a while. Surly, seeing the beautiful pics you post of your city definitely feeds that wanderlust.


 

It's a pretty amazing place to live. I'm thankful everyday. 

You'll get out here one day.


----------



## Surlysomething

And all the rest of this week can suck it too. 

View attachment 7611535070_94cc974fdf.jpg


----------



## Goreki

Surlysomething said:


> And all the rest of this week can suck it too.


<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## biglynch

way to cool for me. 
http://jharris.deviantart.com/art/Batmanatee-314167351


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

so I came home from work today to find the coolest package EVER!!! Let me tell you, I get packages in the mail all the time, and some super cool shit, but this is the best thing EVER!!

















thanks to the boards very own Penguin for Christmas in July.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I came home from work today to find the coolest package EVER!!! Let me tell you, I get packages in the mail all the time, and some super cool shit, but this is the best thing EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to the boards very own Penguin for Christmas in July.



*totally amazing awesome sauce at its best....I wish i knew how to make those...i just started knitting....but that is TALENT!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I came home from work today to find the coolest package EVER!!! Let me tell you, I get packages in the mail all the time, and some super cool shit, but this is the best thing EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to the boards very own Penguin for Christmas in July.



*totally amazing awesome sauce at its best....I wish i knew how to make those...i just started knitting....but that is TALENT!!!*


----------



## Librarygirl

Costa Coffee's giant custard creams, bourbons and ginger creams are AMAZING!
This is the size a real biscuit should be!!! 

View attachment Giant custard cream!.JPG


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Costa Coffee's giant custard creams, bourbons and ginger creams are AMAZING!
> This is the size a real biscuit should be!!!



It's.... it's beautiful! 

Although I confess I prefer little sweet things


----------



## Librarygirl

Sasquatch! said:


> It's.... it's beautiful!
> 
> Although I confess I prefer little sweet things



Aww! Does this extend to slender, petite FFAs? 
We seem to be a slightly under-appreciated group in the DIMS world


----------



## djudex

Librarygirl said:


> Aww! Does this extend to slender, petite FFAs?
> We seem to be a slightly under-appreciated group in the DIMS world



Personally they're my favourite type of FA


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Aww! Does this extend to slender, petite FFAs?
> We seem to be a slightly under-appreciated group in the DIMS world



You betcha' bottom dollar it does  

I'm half expecting you to post another picture of yourself next to a custard cream as big as yourself!


----------



## Surlysomething

Librarygirl said:


> Aww! Does this extend to slender, petite FFAs?
> We seem to be a slightly under-appreciated group in the DIMS world



You're kidding, right? You haven't been here long enough to realize that it's exactly the opposite on this part of the board.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> You're kidding, right? You haven't been here long enough to realize that it's exactly the opposite on this part of the board.



I'm inclined to agree with surly...BUT that's not to say some of us don't love women just in general. 

I'd bang you surly ;-) especially to get my hands on that hair :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Librarygirl said:


> Aww! Does this extend to slender, petite FFAs?
> We seem to be a slightly under-appreciated group in the DIMS world



I appreciate you, dear. You're absolutely lovely. :happy: I can imagine it would be odd dealing with the FAs on the other subforums being so petite, but, hopefully, you're finding that the ladies welcome you no matter what your body type. (Not to mention, I know there are plenty of BHMs around here who would be very interested in someone as attractive as you are.)


----------



## LeoGibson

I was surprised with a lovely and awesome gift. This evening has taken an interesting turn to be sure.


----------



## Librarygirl

lovelylady78 said:


> I appreciate you, dear. You're absolutely lovely. :happy: I can imagine it would be odd dealing with the FAs on the other subforums being so petite, but, hopefully, you're finding that the ladies welcome you no matter what your body type. (Not to mention, I know there are plenty of BHMs around here who would be very interested in someone as attractive as you are.)



Thank you. You are so kind
I am finding people on here absolutely lovely. 
I don't want to come over all sentimental, but would like to thank you all for YOUR RANDOM AWESOMENESS! I've been rather serious/ unhappy in recent months, but the wonderful people of DIMS have been supportive, kind AND made me smile!


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I came home from work today to find the coolest package EVER!!! Let me tell you, I get packages in the mail all the time, and some super cool shit, but this is the best thing EVER!!
> 
> 
> thanks to the boards very own Penguin for Christmas in July.



Wow, that is awesome!


----------



## prettyeyes77

This Always Makes me Smile... So much so that I almost got it as a tattoo back in June! Who knows maybe I will sometime in the future...:wubu: 

View attachment beautiful_fat_circus_lady_vintage_canvas-r89deb503d6ed4dc38160c9814412ad9d_w09_400.jpg


----------



## ODFFA

My pizza box from last night. Clever little SA copywriter 

View attachment 103774


----------



## AuntHen

...........................


----------



## RentonBob

This gave me a laugh when I really needed it today  

View attachment Jello.jpg


----------



## SD007

Bacon Cheesecake Brownies (http://www.instructables.com/id/Bacon-Cheesecake-Brownies/)





...........................


----------



## The Dark Lady

This pic just absolutely kills me every time:


----------



## Librarygirl

To continue the Mrs Doyle theme...

Who's for a nice cup of tea? 

View attachment Who's for a cup of tea.JPG


----------



## agouderia

Librarygirl said:


> To continue the Mrs Doyle theme...
> 
> Who's for a nice cup of tea?



Mrs Doyle?

My main impression is that someone there is having a great time outlet shopping ...


----------



## Librarygirl

agouderia said:


> Mrs Doyle?
> 
> My main impression is that someone there is having a great time outlet shopping ...



Yes - day off work for my birthday yesterday. Had a great time and bought a necklace, DKNY top and a lovely Kipling bag. And it was sunny!

...Now why didn't I book today off too....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> Yes - day off work for my birthday yesterday. Had a great time and bought a necklace, DKNY top and a lovely Kipling bag. And it was sunny!
> 
> ...Now why didn't I book today off too....



It was your birthday and you didn't tell us?!?!

Happy birthday ma'am. 

I'll send you the obligatory free hozay nudie for your birthday in a PM right away.


----------



## ODFFA

Librarygirl said:


> Yes - day off work for my birthday yesterday



No way! Happy belated birthday, almost-birthday twin! Sorry I missed out on that 

Glad you had a great day doing the right thing - and cute pic!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Librarygirl said:


> Yes - day off work for my birthday yesterday. Had a great time and bought a necklace, DKNY top and a lovely Kipling bag. And it was sunny!
> 
> ...Now why didn't I book today off too....



Happy Belated Birthday! :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Things Librarygirl should have done:

1--Booked an extra day off (Workaholic!!)

2--Not told us it was her birthday (!!)

3--Jaywalking


----------



## biglynch

Librarygirl said:


> To continue the Mrs Doyle theme...
> 
> Who's for a nice cup of tea?



after the olympic torch bush thingey, and now the teapot bush, i wonder has this become a bit of a hobby of yours?


----------



## Surlysomething

If you have noisy neighbours (like me), you'll appreciate this letter.


----------



## Librarygirl

Thank you for the birthday wishes! And exciting gift offer (Hozay!).

I'm hopeless at multi-quoting, but in no particular order...

Yes, I do seem to have a knack for finding unusual topiary sculptures. It may have to be my theme now! Perhaps I will start seeing them everywhere on my travels..The same way those Peruvian nose-flute players have popped up in places as diverse as Kyoto and Switzerland! By the way, all credit to person at local council, the ice cream/ olympic torch/ something else we won't mention here, does actually look quite cool now the plants have grown.

Yes, nice to find another August birthday person. Leos rock!!! Always pisses me off to read articles in newspaper re. August-born people doing less well at school. I was hopeless at sport, but was a bit of a swot and got the top exam results in my school, so this August prejudice is very silly! Hope you had a good day too!

And finally...Yes, I will take more leave. Planning my big trip in the autumn. Today was annoying - lots of colleagues wanting to pour out their troubles from yesterday. I was only off ONE DAY!!!

And jaywalking. I do it! The fact that I have nearly been run over 3 times in the past year would suggest I shouldn't! Made me smile though as I remember the first time I heard the term from some American friends (along with the whole "Hole in the wall" / "ATM" giggle) and had no idea what they meant!

So thank you
People on here are so lovely


----------



## biglynch

Librarygirl said:


> By the way, all credit to person at local council, the ice cream/ olympic torch/ something else we won't mention here, does actually look quite cool now the plants have grown.



We need pictures. This is big news. I dont think Im exaggerating when i say everyone wants to see a bush thats in the shape of a schlong covered in flowers. Its the horticultural equivalent of a Unicorn. Never seen.


----------



## Librarygirl

biglynch said:


> We need pictures. This is big news. I dont think Im exaggerating when i say everyone wants to see a bush thats in the shape of a schlong covered in flowers. Its the horticultural equivalent of a Unicorn. Never seen.



Well, if there is sufficient demand and curiosity, I could walk by said masterpiece of horticultural art on my way to work tomorrow morning!


----------



## biglynch

Librarygirl said:


> Well, if there is sufficient demand and curiosity, I could walk by said masterpiece of horticultural art on my way to work tomorrow morning!



Then its confirmed, you are now the official Dims correspondent on artistic public bush. (tee hee hee i said bush)


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl said:


> Yes - day off work for my birthday yesterday. Had a great time and bought a necklace, DKNY top and a lovely Kipling bag. And it was sunny!
> 
> ...Now why didn't I book today off too....



Happy belated birthday! and glad you gave yourself a day off and found yourself some presents!

In a later post you mention about August babies....what is the cut off for school there? (I'm guessing Aug 31). Here is it Dec 31, so you normally hear about December babies.....although it tends to be an issue for boys more often than girls.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll send you the obligatory free hozay nudie for your birthday in a PM right away.



It's my birthday on Tuesday, just FYI sugarbutt


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> Well, if there is sufficient demand and curiosity, I could walk by said masterpiece of horticultural art on my way to work tomorrow morning!



*HAPPPPPPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!!!! you are supposed to give us advance notice for cakes and spots and tea and shit.....yes i want to see horticultural thingie too!!!*


----------



## Librarygirl

Tad said:


> Happy belated birthday! and glad you gave yourself a day off and found yourself some presents!
> 
> In a later post you mention about August babies....what is the cut off for school there? (I'm guessing Aug 31). Here is it Dec 31, so you normally hear about December babies.....although it tends to be an issue for boys more often than girls.



Thank you! 

Yes, I think it's August 31st here. Every once in a while there are articles in the papers about this and it annoys me every time!

Having an August birthday is great as even here there is always a good chance of the weather being nice. Though I think I may have to save BBQs and marshmallow toasting for my trip to Charleston in October! My phone is back to forecasting rain for all of next week.


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *HAPPPPPPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!!!! you are supposed to give us advance notice for cakes and spots and tea and shit.....yes i want to see horticultural thingie too!!!*



Thanks!

Ok. Reporting for DIMS magazine, Librarygirl, English correspondent for artistic public bushes brings up-to-date coverage of the horticultural masterpiece first featured two months ago. This new focal-point has grown to it's full glory and is now the pride of the town.  

View attachment Augusthorticulturalbush!.JPG


----------



## agouderia

Librarygirl said:


> Yes - day off work for my birthday yesterday. Had a great time and bought a necklace, DKNY top and a lovely Kipling bag. And it was sunny!
> 
> ...Now why didn't I book today off too....



Later to the party than everybody else - but still:
Bonne anniversaire ultérieurement!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> To continue the Mrs Doyle theme...
> 
> Who's for a nice cup of tea?



Go on...go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on!

And happy birthday for the day before yesterday!

And can we all stop mentioning topiary and bushes...my mind is overbrimming with naughty thoughts!


----------



## biglynch

without a doubt its the most mental bush I have ever seen. It now the shape of..well nothing. Nice work


----------



## Sasquatch!

It would also appear ODFFA had her birthday this week too. Why all the secrecy about birthdays, people? BIRTHDAYS MEAN CAKE!!


----------



## freakyfred




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

freakyfred said:


>



hahaha, I remember this king of the hill episode.


----------



## Librarygirl

agouderia said:


> Later to the party than everybody else - but still:
> Bonne anniversaire ultérieurement!
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!



Merci beaucoup!
Vielen dank!

J'aime bien les anniversaires!

Bon fin de weekend!


----------



## penguin

A friend posted this on facebook this morning, and I couldn't resist. I had to write Porn for Picard:

"She wanted, no needed, a quickie. She pulled out her secret supply of tea bags, the ones she would never admit to owning, and sniffed in the heady aroma as her water boiled.

Carefully, slowly, almost seductively, she pulled on the tab so the string loosened. She dangled the tea bag from the fingers of her left hand as she held the kettle in her right and poured the steaming, boiling water from into that old chipped mug with a picture of a cat on it that she'd picked up at a garage sale all those years ago. It was part of her ritual to use such a trashy mug; it made the moment better to drink out of something so common. 

She put the kettle down once the water level was high enough and let the bag hang over the top, just a hairsbreadth from the steaming surface, teasing herself with anticipation. Then she couldn't hold back any longer...and she dunked. Oh, how she dunked. Once, twice, three times...she couldn't help it. She loved the feeling of power as she moved that bag through the water. Eventually, she let it settle in the bottom of the mug with the tab hanging over the side while she got the milk. Smiling to herself, she poured in the creamy liquid, watching as it swirled about, changing everything. With delight, she started dunking her tea bag again to help combine the liquids. 

She held the warm mug between her hands, breathing in that delicious aroma, as she walked over to the window by the bin. She took her first sip, closing her eyes for a moment as warm bliss moved through body, knowing the best was yet to come. Placing the mug on the counter, she slowly pulled the bag out and began winding the string around it, pulling it tight, tighter, squeezing out as much of the tea as she could without breaking the bag or the string. Then with a grin of pure delight, she squeezed the bag with her bare fingers, loving that hot softness. With a sigh, she dropped the now used and completely spent tea bag into the bin and picked up her mug again, ready to enjoy the rest of her naughty little ritual."


----------



## The Dark Lady

penguin said:


> A friend posted this on facebook this morning, and I couldn't resist. I had to write Porn for Picard:
> 
> "She wanted, no needed, a quickie. She pulled out her secret supply of tea bags, the ones she would never admit to owning, and sniffed in the heady aroma as her water boiled.
> 
> Carefully, slowly, almost seductively, she pulled on the tab so the string loosened. She dangled the tea bag from the fingers of her left hand as she held the kettle in her right and poured the steaming, boiling water from into that old chipped mug with a picture of a cat on it that she'd picked up at a garage sale all those years ago. It was part of her ritual to use such a trashy mug; it made the moment better to drink out of something so common.
> 
> She put the kettle down once the water level was high enough and let the bag hang over the top, just a hairsbreadth from the steaming surface, teasing herself with anticipation. Then she couldn't hold back any longer...and she dunked. Oh, how she dunked. Once, twice, three times...she couldn't help it. She loved the feeling of power as she moved that bag through the water. Eventually, she let it settle in the bottom of the mug with the tab hanging over the side while she got the milk. Smiling to herself, she poured in the creamy liquid, watching as it swirled about, changing everything. With delight, she started dunking her tea bag again to help combine the liquids.
> 
> She held the warm mug between her hands, breathing in that delicious aroma, as she walked over to the window by the bin. She took her first sip, closing her eyes for a moment as warm bliss moved through body, knowing the best was yet to come. Placing the mug on the counter, she slowly pulled the bag out and began winding the string around it, pulling it tight, tighter, squeezing out as much of the tea as she could without breaking the bag or the string. Then with a grin of pure delight, she squeezed the bag with her bare fingers, loving that hot softness. With a sigh, she dropped the now used and completely spent tea bag into the bin and picked up her mug again, ready to enjoy the rest of her naughty little ritual."



Oh lawds, that's hilarious. -teeheehee-


----------



## freakyfred

penguin said:


> A friend posted this on facebook this morning, and I couldn't resist. I had to write Porn for Picard:
> 
> "She wanted, no needed, a quickie. She pulled out her secret supply of tea bags, the ones she would never admit to owning, and sniffed in the heady aroma as her water boiled.
> 
> Carefully, slowly, almost seductively, she pulled on the tab so the string loosened. She dangled the tea bag from the fingers of her left hand as she held the kettle in her right and poured the steaming, boiling water from into that old chipped mug with a picture of a cat on it that she'd picked up at a garage sale all those years ago. It was part of her ritual to use such a trashy mug; it made the moment better to drink out of something so common.
> 
> She put the kettle down once the water level was high enough and let the bag hang over the top, just a hairsbreadth from the steaming surface, teasing herself with anticipation. Then she couldn't hold back any longer...and she dunked. Oh, how she dunked. Once, twice, three times...she couldn't help it. She loved the feeling of power as she moved that bag through the water. Eventually, she let it settle in the bottom of the mug with the tab hanging over the side while she got the milk. Smiling to herself, she poured in the creamy liquid, watching as it swirled about, changing everything. With delight, she started dunking her tea bag again to help combine the liquids.
> 
> She held the warm mug between her hands, breathing in that delicious aroma, as she walked over to the window by the bin. She took her first sip, closing her eyes for a moment as warm bliss moved through body, knowing the best was yet to come. Placing the mug on the counter, she slowly pulled the bag out and began winding the string around it, pulling it tight, tighter, squeezing out as much of the tea as she could without breaking the bag or the string. Then with a grin of pure delight, she squeezed the bag with her bare fingers, loving that hot softness. With a sigh, she dropped the now used and completely spent tea bag into the bin and picked up her mug again, ready to enjoy the rest of her naughty little ritual."



oh god my sides


----------



## Nerdzilla

The Dark Lady said:


> Oh lawds, that's hilarious. -teeheehee-



It's disgusting!

I mean.... who puts milk in Earl Grey?! Philistines!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Nerdzilla said:


> It's disgusting!
> 
> I mean.... who puts milk in Earl Grey?! Philistines!



Sadly, I know people who do.


----------



## MrBob

Earl Grey is over-rated. I don't like the bergamot flavour going on in the background.


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> Earl Grey is over-rated. I don't like the bergamot flavour going on in the background.



That's the whole point of it though.

Have you tried Lady Grey at all?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Nerdzilla said:


> It's disgusting!
> 
> I mean.... who puts milk in Earl Grey?! Philistines!





Sasquatch! said:


> Sadly, I know people who do.





MrBob said:


> Earl Grey is over-rated. I don't like the bergamot flavour going on in the background.





Sasquatch! said:


> That's the whole point of it though.
> 
> Have you tried Lady Grey at all?



HAHAHAHAHA!! If you two weren't actually from across the pond you'd sound so pretentious. But you are from across the pond, so I love you.


----------



## Surlysomething

MrBob said:


> Earl Grey is over-rated. I don't like the bergamot flavour going on in the background.




When i'm sick the only thing I want is Earl Grey. Any other time it is completely unappealing to me. Weird eh?


----------



## Yakatori

I like to make iced-tea with all different kinds of left-over tea & tea-bags. Like, I will use just less than 1 cup of sugar added to a standard-size pitcher. And combine that with just enough boiling water (2-3 cups) to brew a few tea bags. So, maybe I'll do two regular Lipton tea-bags and one bag of a a Bigelow Green Tea variety. (And then, after the tea has brewed and I've removed the bags, add cold water & ice to fill) Or substitute that with two bags of some herbal tea.. Earl Grey? why not? I don't care...I'm just reckless like that.


----------



## Surlysomething

Some amazing pictures.

The Impossible Cool.


----------



## freakyfred

Oh that reminds me of another neat blog

Awesome people hanging out together


----------



## MrBob

Sasquatch! said:


> That's the whole point of it though.
> 
> Have you tried Lady Grey at all?



Yeah, that didn't float my boat either for the same reason.

Give me Darjeeling or a nice Morroccan mint tea any day of the week.


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!! If you two weren't actually from across the pond you'd sound so pretentious. But you are from across the pond, so I love you.



Pretentious...Moi?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MrBob said:


> Pretentious...Moi?



Hahaha! And Hell no. If you were American it'd sound pretentious. You sound perfect.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I laugh *EVERY TIME*. 

View attachment 599801_392552640792420_803372721_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

MrBob said:


> Yeah, that didn't float my boat either for the same reason.
> 
> Give me Darjeeling or a nice Morroccan mint tea any day of the week.



I've found one use for Earl Grey Tea: to a mug of it add an ounce of amaretto and an ounce of Grand Marnier, and somehow it combines to provide a fragrance and taste resembling blueberries. A little hard to believe that blueberry tea depends on combining almond, orange, and bergamot flavors, but there you go....a way to use up any Earl Grey Tea that people give you


----------



## Yakatori

The great thing about home-made iced-tea is that you can easily modulate the amount of sugar you put into it. So, a great way to wean yourself off of sodas and Hawaiian punch and stuff like that. Because it's giving you a certain amount of the things your used to (sugar, caffeine, anti-oxidants, coolness) but with a lot more actual water in proportion.

One of my favorite drinks at Starbucks is their Arnold Palmer made with green-tea. It's just so perfectly balanced (a little bit of minty-grassy green- teaness, a little bit of sugary lemony-ness). I just can't quite make it the same at home. 

I also like Arizona Iced Tea's Arnold Palmer. But for some reason I only see -it in gas stations in the Diet version. Still, I love drinking-it, looking at the can, reading about the real Arnold Palmer and his accomplishments. Imagine my surprise the other day when I was so thirsty and came upon a big tall can of this Golden Bear Jack Nicklaus Mango Lemonade.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Yakatori said:


> The great thing about home-made iced-tea is that you can easily modulate the amount of sugar you put into it. So, a great way to wean yourself off of sodas and Hawaiian punch and stuff like that. Because it's giving you a certain amount of the things your used to (sugar, caffeine, anti-oxidants, coolness) but with a lot more actual water in proportion.
> 
> One of my favorite drinks at Starbucks is their Arnold Palmer made with green-tea. It's just so perfectly balanced (a little bit of minty-grassy green- teaness, a little bit of sugary lemony-ness). I just can't quite make it the same at home.
> 
> I also like Arizona Iced Tea's Arnold Palmer. But for some reason I only see -it in gas stations in the Diet version. Still, I love drinking-it, looking at the can, reading about the real Arnold Palmer and his accomplishments. Imagine my surprise the other day when I was so thirsty and came upon a big tall can of this Golden Bear Jack Nicklaus Mango Lemonade.


I recently found a "golden bear" Jack Nicklaus tea that was sweetened with honey. Delicious. But of course that's iced tea, not hot tea.


----------



## Melian

Holy shit...I want #6, and I don't even own a bike!


----------



## Yakatori

^Would you say that, on his home planet, the Predator is "a black guy?"
I certainly hope-so; cause I would really hate to think of him as "a white guy with dreads"....View attachment Duritz.jpg


----------



## Melian

Yakatori said:


> ^Would you say that, on his home planet, the Predator is "a black guy?"
> I certainly hope-so; cause I would really hate to think of him as "a white guy with dreads"...



The guy who played the original Predator was a black guy (I think he died in the 90's....).

The Predators are a sort of beigey-tan colour, and their dreads are more like tentacles. 

And to take this to a completely unrelated level, I will say that synthetic dreads look good on both black and white guys.


----------



## fat hiker

Melian said:


> Holy shit...I want #6, and I don't even own a bike!



And we thought North American motorcycle 'gangs' wore extraordinary stuff! Russian motorcyclists take the cake for 'strange' - in a 'strange but wonderful' kind of way...


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> The guy who played the original Predator was a black guy (I think he died in the 90's....).
> 
> The Predators are a sort of beigey-tan colour, and their dreads are more like tentacles.
> 
> And to take this to a completely unrelated level, I will say that synthetic dreads look good on both black and white guys.



I thought Jean Claude Van Damme was the original predator and got fired. (Probably for insisting on doing the splits at random moments and scissor kicking the marines to death)


----------



## Blackjack

MrBob said:


> I thought Jean Claude Van Damme was the original predator and got fired. (Probably for insisting on doing the splits at random moments and scissor kicking the marines to death)



He actually quit because of the heat exhaustion he experienced in the original suit. It was later redesigned and they had Kevin Peter Hall as the Predator.


----------



## Surlysomething

freakyfred said:


> Oh that reminds me of another neat blog
> 
> Awesome people hanging out together




Ohhh. So cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Melian

fat hiker said:


> And we thought North American motorcycle 'gangs' wore extraordinary stuff! Russian motorcyclists take the cake for 'strange' - in a 'strange but wonderful' kind of way...



If I saw someone riding around in one of those helmets, I would explode.



Blackjack said:


> He actually quit because of the heat exhaustion he experienced in the original suit. It was later redesigned and they had Kevin Peter Hall as the Predator.



Correct! I'm repping you for knowing this. Not like you need it....you two-star-having freak.


----------



## Blackjack

Melian said:


> Correct! I'm repping you for knowing this. Not like you need it....you two-star-having freak.



Pointless trivia is kind of a specialty of mine.

Especially when it concerns movies.


----------



## Surlysomething

*It's Friday, Bitches!* 

View attachment 5730676096_194f000936.jpg


----------



## samuraiscott

Surlysomething said:


> *It's Friday, Bitches!*



Gotta get down on Friday?


----------



## MrBob

After our tea related discussion the other day this made me chuckle :-


----------



## Surlysomething

Introducing, Chavril.

You're welcome. 

View attachment 422331_494482420580342_1640234811_n.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Introducing, Chavril.
> 
> You're welcome.



So much Canadian right now.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So much Canadian right now.



So much AMAZING/HORRRIFYING Canadian right now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> So much AMAZING/HORRRIFYING Canadian right now.



I can't tell where his hair ends and her's begins.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can't tell where his hair ends and her's begins.



Hahahaha. I didn't notice that at first.


----------



## Yakatori

Seriously-though, do you think their both being Canadian somehow contributed to this being happenable? Because, I'm not really an Avril Lavigne fan; but, for what it's actually supposed to be & to extent that this is actually quatifiable, I would have to say that her music is at least marginally cooler than that of Nickelback, right? 

Am I the only one thinking that if she were, like, an American version of herself, she wouldn't be dating-him?


----------



## cakeboy

Together they will breed a new super herpegonnosyphilaids that will explode genitalia on contact.


----------



## Yakatori

Every so often I come across an entertainer here or there where I say to myself "Why isn't this person more-famous!?!" Here, in one video, featuring two of my favorite YouTubers, I see two people that I feel deserve more and wider recognition for what they're doing.

@*Hozay*: I cannot, for the life of me, find that interview I was talking about before. And it's driving me nuts. But I swear it does exist. Nonetheless, ^this particular piece reminds me of yet another Tarantino interview, one that I'm guessing you (& others) are more familiar with, where he's talking about his own personal aesthetic as a sort of poetry that's read or just taken between the lines of a classic pulp-fiction. This video, it's certainly music. And it's musical. But it's really intended as comedy. At least that what it's supposed to be. But yet, you can't really, ever, fully get away from its musicality. As if you even wanted-to.

So, it's like music. It -is- music, but written & played between the lines of a comic routine. Based on some music. That the music it's based-upon is not very good...or, perhaps, some of us think it's very good...becomes, kind of, immaterial. But yet, it really can't be...


----------



## Surlysomething

I love you so much, Homer J. 

View attachment 124974958380569249_ONPjVRSf_f.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

+1 For Homer :bow:


----------



## MrBob

Swearing..it is big and it is clever


----------



## Surlysomething

You heard me. 

View attachment i-mean-lets-be-real-here.jpg


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> I love you so much, Homer J.


just seen this and noseloaded my laptop... coffee everywhere.


----------



## biglynch

kid you got told.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=koT0vkaz81g


----------



## Surlysomething

biglynch said:


> just seen this and noseloaded my laptop... coffee everywhere.



Homer is a king among men.


----------



## MrBob

Ah yes, The greeatest TV show in the world is back, let's hope Malc hasn't resolved his anger management issues!

Don't click this if you disike profanity


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha.

I love this place. 

View attachment 63683782201396282_0gP7SAWe_f.jpg


----------



## Yakatori

Just because you're not into their music, doesn't mean you can't get something out of this video. I'm kind of into the concept.


----------



## Surlysomething

Yakatori said:


> Just because you're not into their music, doesn't mean you can't get something out of this video. I'm kind of into the concept.



Blech. Hate it with the passion of a thousand suns.


----------



## LeoGibson

Since a couple threads today have gone towards the dick, this is only fitting as sometimes you just gotta Bounce That Dick


----------



## sarahe543

That song is hilarious!


----------



## CastingPearls

Yakatori said:


> Just because you're not into their music, doesn't mean you can't get something out of this video. I'm kind of into the concept.


I really enjoyed that!


----------



## Librarygirl

Continuing in my quest for giant food (we've had asparagus man and the giant bourbon), here's me on my day off enjoying the sweet department! 

View attachment Giantdrumstick.JPG


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> Continuing in my quest for giant food (we've had asparagus man and the giant bourbon), here's me on my day off enjoying the sweet department!



You're so pretty.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh Homie. :blush: 

View attachment 394386_440377286012896_205915140_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

This is all. 

View attachment autumn r.lw.big ass cake.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> This is all.





YES!!!!! I wanna smash my ass in it.


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> YES!!!!! I wanna smash my ass in it.




Hahahaha. Just smash yourself right on top like a big ole cake like a human candle!


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> Continuing in my quest for giant food (we've had asparagus man and the giant bourbon), here's me on my day off enjoying the sweet department!


I'm having one of those 'small...or far away' moments.:blink:


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> Hahahaha. Just smash yourself right on top like a big ole cake like a human candle!



Holy crap, that made no sense at all. I think I was in a hurry for the lunch truck. Haha. #fatgirlproblems


----------



## Surlysomething

Movie Channel is airing Season 1 & 2 of The Sopranos and I get to see lots more of this sexy devil. 

View attachment james_gandolfini2.jpg


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Surlysomething

Tony Soprano: She changed her name to Vishnamatha or something. Soprano is not good enough for her. Fucking wannabe dot-head



Hahahaha.


----------



## Surlysomething

Monday. Feels like fall.

Plus this. 

View attachment monday-coffeee.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

So freakin' stoked. 

View attachment 539102_10151009548275868_2014566422_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> So freakin' stoked.



*now get him OUT OF SNEAKERS!!!! 
BIKERS WEAR BOOTS!!!!
when did he ever look that BAD ASSSSSS

:smitten:

*


----------



## Surlysomething

Bikers? You've lost me.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *now get him OUT OF SNEAKERS!!!!
> BIKERS WEAR BOOTS!!!!
> when did he ever look that BAD ASSSSSS
> 
> :smitten:
> 
> *


----------



## Surlysomething

A friend took this today before a paddle in North Van.

Gorgeous. 

View attachment 262360_10151151469684519_1178963586_n.jpg


----------



## MrBob

Armstrong and Miller, always make me laugh!

http://youtu.be/WOfQso9_xwI

"It sounds like&#65279; Holly's friend Margaret!"


----------



## Tad

Saw this near my work, and had to grab a pic. Look carefully, the tree has not only grown through the fence, but completely around it--in places there is not a mark on the bark. Nature 1, civilization 0. 

View attachment tree-power.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Tad said:


> Saw this near my work, and had to grab a pic. Look carefully, the tree has not only grown through the fence, but completely around it--in places there is not a mark on the bark. Nature 1, civilization 0.



That..... is freakin' awesome. Mind if I steal the picture?


----------



## Surlysomething

This is the story of my life. 

View attachment 377347_10151015370791496_902585246_n.jpg


----------



## sarahe543

This.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ_xAnMMU60&list=UUVffs5fHluXiLr_Jgctuv_A&index=7&feature=plcp


----------



## Surlysomething

Can't get enough.. 

View attachment louie-ck-funny-20.jpg


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Saw this near my work, and had to grab a pic. Look carefully, the tree has not only grown through the fence, but completely around it--in places there is not a mark on the bark. Nature 1, civilization 0.


There's a tree grown through a fence like that at my son's elementary school - 40 years on, nature is taking over.


----------



## Dromond

This makes me think of CastingPearls.


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> This is the story of my life.



We're convinced our upstairs neighbors are wooden clog wearing line dancers.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> This makes me think of CastingPearls.


I can't tell you how much this has made me giggle since I saw it on my cell phone when you posted it earlier.


----------



## Dromond

My work here is done. *tips hat*


----------



## Surlysomething

Thank god I got my real family back. 

View attachment tumblr_mab28nLFlN1qe5s6lo1_500.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahahahaha. 

View attachment 35465915786939012_71mGeBRz_c.jpg


----------



## Dromond

This is me. 

View attachment sero.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Ain't this the truth.

When did adults stop looking like adults? 

View attachment rip-pubes.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

I hit my 9000th post mark today.

How crazy is that? I really am thankful for this place and all the cool peeps that are in my life and make me smile, laugh (a lot), blush and generally make my days more enjoyable.

You rock! 

View attachment over-9000-3.jpg


----------



## Dromond




----------



## CleverBomb

Supreme Court Rules Restaurant Patron Must Try This Cheesecake


> WASHINGTON, DCIn a landmark 8-1 decision Monday, the U.S. Supreme Court ruled that local diner Phyllis Montague simply must try the cheesecake at the D.C.-area eatery Afternoon Delight.
> 
> Writing the majority opinion in the case, Justice Antonin Scalia noted: "In light of the cheesecake's flavorful ingredients, the three scrumptious fruit toppings offered, and Afternoon Delight's strict 'made fresh daily' policy, the court finds it wholly inappropriate for Phyllis Montague to refuse this phenomenal cheesecake. She simply must try a piece."



-The Onion, from 1998.

Click through -- it's funny.


----------



## MrBob

I'll never be able to watch the Haka again without hearing this tune in my head.


----------



## ODFFA

View attachment 104736


hear, hear

There. That's 10 characters exactly. Happy, dims?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MrBob said:


> I'll never be able to watch the Haka again without hearing this tune in my head.



Nooooo, it's now ruined in my mind as well. Fuck man....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

It's weird how really lame things can make someone endearing.


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## Dromond




----------



## Paquito




----------



## freakyfred

from Gun Show


----------



## Surlysomething

I took this on the way home from my sister's place a couple hours out of town. We had an AMAZING Thanksgiving. The weather was gorgeous!


----------



## Dromond

Fantastic. I so miss living in the mountains. This is going to be my new desktop wallpaper. 

Gah. Cannot rep.


----------



## fat hiker

Great photo, surlysomething. Thanks for it!

No fall colours though. ;-) Ours out east are FANTASTIC this year!


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh ours are too. This was just a gap in the mountains where you could see the snow. 


And thanks, guys!



fat hiker said:


> Great photo, surlysomething. Thanks for it!
> 
> No fall colours though. ;-) Ours out east are FANTASTIC this year!


----------



## CleverBomb

Rep for termination dust. 
Time for this greenhorn to pack it up and head back to the lower 48...

...well, if I hadn't done so already 14 years ago, I would. 

I still miss Alaska sometimes.


----------



## BigWheels

View attachment I-got-the-MOOBS-like-JABBA..jpg


hello! And just before another birthday to boot!!


----------



## MrBob

Surlysomething said:


> I took this on the way home from my sister's place a couple hours out of town. We had an AMAZING Thanksgiving. The weather was gorgeous!


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Surlysomething again.


----------



## fat hiker

Surlysomething said:


> Oh ours are too. This was just a gap in the mountains where you could see the snow.



Good! I'd hate to think the West was missing out on this year's line-up of fabulous reds, oranges and yellows.


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## HDANGEL15

*I used to love* TOONCES!!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## bremerton

BigWheels said:


> View attachment 104815
> 
> 
> hello! And just before another birthday to boot!!



made my day


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

This made me laugh so much and so hard.


----------



## Tad

'cause everyone needs pumpkins.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNWF-FxZ_wQ


----------



## SD007

How to catch a kangaroo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P1vf_7DoLA


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> I took this on the way home from my sister's place a couple hours out of town. We had an AMAZING Thanksgiving. The weather was gorgeous!



Late comment: This picture made me think of the journal entry by Capt. Meriwether Lewis as the Corps of Discovery crossed the Continental Divide into present day Idaho and Montana, in September 1805, when he referred to the Bitterroot Range as "those unknown formidable snow clad Mountains".

Sergeant Patrick Gass also wrote, "the most terrible mountains I ever beheld."



Source: http://www.3rd1000.com/history/corp/idaho.htm


----------



## Surlysomething

All I was thinking: Ohhhhh...pretty mountains *swerve* 



Fuzzy said:


> Late comment: This picture made me think of the journal entry by Capt. Meriwether Lewis as the Corps of Discovery crossed the Continental Divide into present day Idaho and Montana, in September 1805, when he referred to the Bitterroot Range as "those unknown formidable snow clad Mountains".
> 
> Sergeant Patrick Gass also wrote, "the most terrible mountains I ever beheld."
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.3rd1000.com/history/corp/idaho.htm


----------



## Librarygirl

Hollywood costume exhibition at the V&A!!! Pics are of Scarlett O'Hara's famous curtain dress and a rather arty shot of Spiderman (I realised at this point photography, even without flash, was possibly not allowed, so was very surreptitious!). I've reduced it in size for DIMS, but though dark, on my phone it looks kind of cool like he's actually moving! Also saw Harry Potter, Neo, Meryl Streeps sequinned Mamma Mia outfit, Indian Jones, Batman, Audrey Hepburn's and of course Dorothy's famous red shoes from the Wizard of Oz! BRILLIANT! And then of course I went to the shop (clearly the most important part of any museum visit, after the café) 

View attachment Scarlett.JPG


View attachment Spiderman.JPG


----------



## Paquito




----------



## warwagon86

Paquito said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats fantastic!


----------



## Surlysomething

A friend of mine took this picture of False Creek in Vancouver on her walk to work today. I love my city.

Happy November! 

View attachment 543159_10151109248151283_599557186_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Just sayin' 

View attachment 535570_10151261751121865_85556610_n.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC

Surlysomething said:


> Just sayin'



I can't rep you yet, but I am cracking up. This is great.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. It's so _me_ that it's ridiculous. 



JenFromOC said:


> I can't rep you yet, but I am cracking up. This is great.


----------



## biglynch

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ObioDLpm9Wc/SbeeSLnEHlI/AAAAAAAABVs/OIv5i1EoCHc/s400/CookieMonster.jpg

best cake ever


----------



## sarahe543

Ice cream  just had some and gave myself head freeze OUCH but YUM.


----------



## Sasquatch!

sarahe543 said:


> Ice cream  just had some and gave myself head freeze OUCH but YUM.



Sarah......Weren't you on TV just the other day?


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## Blackjack

MRdobolina said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Well there's no way that would offend anyone.


----------



## MRdobolina

im filipino and i laughed ..


----------



## Surlysomething

I know a lot of filipinos and I KNOW they would laugh. 



MRdobolina said:


> im filipino and i laughed ..


----------



## JenFromOC

Oh, the Filipinos I know would laugh for sure....I'm not sure what was overly offensive about it. I suppose if you wanted to be super sensitive, you could get totally outraged lol


----------



## LeoGibson

I showed this to Imelda Marcos and she thought it was freakin' hilarious.


----------



## MRdobolina

more here


----------



## CastingPearls

My sister-in-law is laughing her ass off and she said to tell you she can't cook for shit so that's even funnier.


----------



## MRdobolina

true story ... i think i can name all the shoes in the fridge ...


----------



## MrBob

My cousin has just started working in a coffee shop with the guy who played Bob Fossil in 'The Mighty Boosh'. I've dared him to put 10CC on in the shop to see if this will happen :-

I don't like Cricket.


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> My cousin has just started working in a coffee shop with the guy who played Bob Fossil in 'The Mighty Boosh'. I've dared him to put 10CC on in the shop to see if this will happen :-
> 
> I don't like Cricket.



Wait, he works in a coffee shop now??


----------



## MrBob

Sasquatch! said:


> Wait, he works in a coffee shop now??


Apparently. Must be doing it between acting gigs.


----------



## Surlysomething

*"The Bunk is strictly a suit and tie motherfucker."*


Haha. I miss that show so much.


----------



## MrBob

'Gots to get me some of that puss-I!'

It really was brilliant. Dialogue, characters, the lot.


----------



## Surlysomething

Merry Christmas, bitches!  

View attachment 532630_10151122747572260_1630377308_n.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC

Surlysomething said:


> Merry Christmas, bitches!



Fuck. I love this movie.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Me now and forever.






I just love this picture on so many levels.


----------



## bobduhh




----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

bobduhh said:


>



It's not showing up for me. D:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just found this today and it made me chuckle.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## The Dark Lady

If this's wrong, then I don't care what's right anymore.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

The Dark Lady said:


> If this's wrong, then I don't care what's right anymore.



That's how I like to feed my "baby," lol.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh heck yes! 

View attachment 549708_10151285622866865_2052340150_n.jpg


----------



## bobduhh

Sorry bout that. Hope this works : http://www.foundshit.com/pictures/food/bacon-rifle.jpg


----------



## MrBob

Nigella....keeping cooking filthy!
http://youtu.be/RtS2Ikk7A9I


----------



## lovelocs

3-6-9... damn you're fine...


----------



## Mordecai

x0emnem0x said:


> Just found this today and it made me chuckle.



That's from Coloring for Grown-Ups: The Adult Activity Book. Great little pick up.


----------



## Surlysomething

I freakin' love this cat so much. She's me on so many levels. Haha.
And shut up, at least I can admit it.  

View attachment Zi-1p4GCrkCXSLuceAknug2.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

I'll fight you in the parking lot. 

View attachment IT-IS-PRETTY-WONDERFUL-ISNT-IT.jpg


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

This makes me giggle. 

View attachment 196677_456357371051498_1681205457_n.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla




----------



## MrBob

I've discovered the manliest drink on earth.






http://www.bearsemen.co.uk/


----------



## biglynch

MrBob said:


> I've discovered the manliest drink on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bearsemen.co.uk/



goes well with Jager.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

MrBob said:


> I've discovered the manliest drink on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bearsemen.co.uk/





biglynch said:


> goes well with Jager.



Dude... I just... I just don't know...


----------



## sarahe543

http://www.pussydrinks.com/
for those of you who like a drink of pussy there is a drink of this name


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Me, in a nutshell. 

View attachment 540385_10151178066032674_1221222132_n.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

Know what would be awesome? If there was a working chatroom that people would use. I miss the old days of people chatting on this site.


----------



## Mordecai

I liked when super drunk version of Peter was having a willing affair with Angela. Or the fact she suckered him into sexing her up. As far as chat rooms, you could always try Tinychat or something.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Mordecai said:


> I liked when super drunk version of Peter was having a willing affair with Angela. Or the fact she suckered him into sexing her up. As far as chat rooms, you could always try Tinychat or something.



That was pretty amusing. And yeah, I was annoyed when I realized the "chat" button at the top didn't work. I've used tinychat before, it's aight.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

This is Awesome 

View attachment 530398_3832427583856_1453186601_n.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

The highlight of last week's San Antonio trip. I still don't know how Adam Richman ate the big chicken fried steak and then took one of these out too. I always thought I had a big appetite but I had the small chicken fried steak and shared this and still wound up taking about half home with me. Plus another one for during the week.  I'll not challenge Adam any time soon. 

Lulu's 3 lb. cinnamon roll


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Surlysomething

I love that grumpy cat so much.



Paquito said:


>


----------



## Cobra Verde

Surlysomething said:


> *"The Bunk is strictly a suit and tie motherfucker."*
> 
> 
> Haha. I miss that show so much.


I tried to find a pic from season 2 where he's wearing sweats to protest working on the docks case but I couldn't so just pretend I posted it here:












bobduhh said:


>


An oldie but a goodie:


----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahaha.


 

View attachment 281240_10152349779045648_2045302027_n.jpg


----------



## lovelocs

Breathe my pasty friend, BREATHE!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Dear Santa,

I'd like a pair of beefy bookends like the ones in this commercial.
I haven't been that good, but I'll try better next year.

Love,
Me


----------



## lovelocs

CastingPearls said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I'd like a pair of beefy bookends like the ones in this commercial.
> I haven't been that good, but I'll try better next year.
> 
> Love,
> Me



I think, if Santa fronted me some delicious men like that, I'd be good for the rest of my life...


----------



## fat hiker

lovelocs said:


> Breathe my pasty friend, BREATHE!!



Nice bookends!

I hate to be the one pointing this out, but the year 2000 was definitely not "Pre-Internet" - I was sending e-mail back in 1991, and browsing the web in 1996...

Pre-Youtube, maybe, but not pre-Internet.


----------



## Sweetie

lovelocs said:


> Breathe my pasty friend, BREATHE!!



Just what I needed...


----------



## LeoGibson

Go here if you're looking for that extra large kielbasa for your dinner delight. Houston's very own...


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## Surlysomething

I would like this as a Bumper sticker for my car.  

View attachment 74570_10151358470505935_687303734_n.jpg


----------



## MRdobolina

all gold erything


----------



## scorpioinco




----------



## MrBob

MRdobolina said:


> all gold erything



I bet that guy gets some serious 'tang!


----------



## MrBob

Courtesy of George 'Oh My!' Takei


----------



## cakeboy

MrBob said:


> Courtesy of George 'Oh My!' Takei



I'm not saying I Al Roker'd my lacy underthings, but it was fucking close. Bravo, good sir.


----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahaha. 

Suckers. 

View attachment funny-kim-kardashian-kanye-west.jpg


----------



## Cobra Verde

This made me lose my shit


----------



## fat hiker

Cobra Verde said:


> This made me lose my shit



That link doesn't seem to be working?


----------



## Cobra Verde

I meant the red x. It's fucking hilarious. This too:


----------



## djudex

You just never know what's going to happen up in a Timmy's.


----------



## MrBob

Canada...you dark horse, you! 

A Reverse Rick Moranis you say...


----------



## Cobra Verde




----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahahaha.

Once again, Natalie Dee nails it. 

View attachment 533836_10151366599376865_1381421208_n.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Having fun doing some mixing on a Saturday evening. Wow, I have an life utterly lacking in excitement!


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Having fun doing some mixing on a Saturday evening. Wow, I have an life utterly lacking in excitement!



I resemble that remark!


----------



## Surlysomething

Truth.

:bow: 

View attachment 6f4e541b0066bba804f3ecaeb7b79d76.jpg


----------



## oliver141180

This guy needs some kind of medal:


----------



## analikesyourface

My dad and I are watching the hard times of RJ berger, and he is literally saying the fat chick in the show is ABSOLUTELY terrible, based solely on that. 

And when the teacher in the show shows signs of being a slight feeder to a chubby dude in the show, he is WTF'ing every fucking minute because it's SUCH an alien thought. 

MFW this makes me just go "sure, dad" 

View attachment awkward face.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahaha.


Best. Grammy. Moment. Ever. 

View attachment 307363_10152542682920693_612869590_n.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Cross posting from the "funny" thread! This is just all kinds of awesome 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Otzi-M_HLCU&feature=related



actually this one by the same guys may be even awesomer! HAHAHA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s55g2dUVBfk


----------



## WVMountainrear

Bitches love teddy bears. 

View attachment New_bear.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

One month 'til Steak and a Blowjob Day!

Haha.


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> One month 'til Steak and a Blowjob Day!
> 
> Haha.



im not missing this day this year...granted as it stands the event looks like its not going ahead, but some how, it is!


----------



## Kazak

HAPPY VD!!!!!! ok yeah valentines day is over but i thought the womenz might dig this..... video


----------



## Surlysomething

I have a month to find someone to test it out with. Haha,.



biglynch said:


> im not missing this day this year...granted as it stands the event looks like its not going ahead, but some how, it is!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I have a month to find someone to test it out with. Haha,.



What's steak and blowjob day?


----------



## Surlysomething

Goats yelling like humans. *So funny* I almost spit coffee all over my monitor.


----------



## Surlysomething

The best holiday EVER.

http://www.steakandbj.org/






Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What's steak and blowjob day?


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Surlysomething said:


> The best holiday EVER.
> 
> http://www.steakandbj.org/



The only way it could be better is for it to run like Hanukkah.


----------



## CleverBomb

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> The only way it could be better is for it to run like Hanukkah.


"...and eight crazy nights!"


----------



## freakyfred

Not sure if this is the right place for it, but I drew a cartoon the other day related to a few horror stories I read on tumblr. This seems to be a common occurance that needs to stop.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha. Ain't that the truth?

SO TALENTED, by the way! 




freakyfred said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for it, but I drew a cartoon the other day related to a few horror stories I read on tumblr. This seems to be a common occurance that needs to stop.


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> Hahaha. Ain't that the truth?
> 
> SO TALENTED, by the way!



Aaah thank you :>

(also it never lets me rep you. why system why)


----------



## Surlysomething

Broken Barriers


Hahahaha. You NEED to watch this.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

This is hilarious


----------



## Surlysomething

Hehe.

 

View attachment 535458_526169234100367_1204368566_n.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

Most people probably won't get this.

But it's pretty amusing if you do. At least I think so.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> Most people probably won't get this.
> 
> But it's pretty amusing if you do. At least I think so.



Isn't that one of your lecturers?


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> Isn't that one of your lecturers?



Ah, yes. It's pretty great listening to the most significant living Christian philosopher. Sometimes the ghost of Thomas Aquinas joins as a guest lecturer. State schools have all the perks.


----------



## reuben6380

I should save this for Easter, but i'll forget by then. Its really not appropriate subject matter for the easter Bunny's birthday anyway...


----------



## SD007

reuben6380 said:


> I should save this for Easter, but i'll forget by then. Its really not appropriate subject matter for the easter Bunny's birthday anyway...



I think it's very appropriate subject matter for the easter bunny's birthday.


----------



## lovelocs

Struggle plates...


----------



## Surlysomething

Truth!

I love my country. 

View attachment 426562_425165827578328_1141059869_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I LOVED THIS!!!!![*OMMMMMMMMeowwwwwwww


----------



## biglynch

you go kitty! 

View attachment i wanna 0.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahahaha!

And yes, i'm looking at you, Hozay! 

View attachment whore-easter-egg.jpg


----------



## reuben6380

It's all so clear to me now!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Bahahahaha!
> 
> And yes, i'm looking at you, Hozay!



hahahaha I just saw this. Fantastic.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Oh, Jesse, what in the world are you still doing with this psycho? You were OUT! Run for your fucking life!!


----------



## Surlysomething

They posted mine. 

View attachment tumblr_mlhk5hnWAn1rqp5uho1_1280 (1).jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

This shouldn't make me so happy. But it does. 

View attachment 547086_642060639156726_775015163_n.jpg


----------



## The Fat Man




----------



## Surlysomething

Haha.

He's my fave!
_
"The meal isn't over when i'm full, the meal is over when I hate myself!"_



The Fat Man said:


> LCK


----------



## BigChaz

Surlysomething said:


> Haha.
> 
> He's my fave!
> _
> "The meal isn't over when i'm full, the meal is over when I hate myself!"_



He gets us. That is a man who understands.


----------



## Surlysomething

Totally. He can do no wrong in my eyes. Haha.



BigChaz said:


> He gets us. That is a man who understands.


----------



## Anjula

COCO JAMBO IN THE CHURCH, polish ofc, always make me laugh


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I will be there 

View attachment 549502_269996183136421_808169965_n.jpg


----------



## Mordecai

I thought the US already had Bull Runs.

...or the first and second Battle of Manassas if you're one of those types.


----------



## reuben6380

If you like it then you should have rolled a need on it


----------



## Amaranthine

http://documentaryheaven.com

An online collection of a ton of documentaries. Seems like an interesting way to pass some time, if needed.


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> http://documentaryheaven.com
> 
> An online collection of a ton of documentaries. Seems like an interesting way to pass some time, if needed.



Why have I never found this site before. Many many thankyous.:bow:


----------



## Cobra Verde




----------



## SD007




----------



## Cobra Verde




----------



## SD007




----------



## Sasquatch!

Rest easy boys, both of them were shit.


----------



## SD007

He started it and I'm a girl! Changing subject!


----------



## Sasquatch!

SD007 said:


> He started it and I'm a girl! Changing subject!



Sorry SD. :doh:


----------



## freakyfred

Old Japanese Batman toys.

I somehow doubt he would approve.


----------



## djudex




----------



## Dromond

freakyfred said:


> Old Japanese Batman toys.
> 
> I somehow doubt he would approve.



Batman has never used a gun, and has repeated stated he hates them.


----------



## Surlysomething

You know you love me. 

View attachment sorry-you-had-a-bad-day-700x700.jpg


----------



## Anjula

his voice is just wow,you better check it


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> You know you love me.



Best greeting card ever!


----------



## Surlysomething

I KNOW! Haha

I love it so much.





LeoGibson said:


> Best greeting card ever!


----------



## Blackjack

Dromond said:


> Batman has never used a gun, and has repeated stated he hates them.



He has used them in the past occasionally, mostly in old, old comics from the 60's, but his general attitude towards them seems to be that they're to be used as a last resort when the risk of not using it is too significant a risk; take, for example, when Superman gave him a gun with kryptonite bullets to be used in case Superman lost control of himself (forget how) and the only reason Batman took it was because Superman could _destroy the entire world_- and even then he almost refused to do it.


----------



## tankyguy

Blackjack said:


> He has used them in the past occasionally, mostly in old, old comics from the 60's, but his general attitude towards them seems to be that they're to be used as a last resort when the risk of not using it is too significant a risk; take, for example, when Superman gave him a gun with kryptonite bullets to be used in case Superman lost control of himself (forget how) and the only reason Batman took it was because Superman could _destroy the entire world_- and even then he almost refused to do it.



Yup. From his debut until sometime after Robin was introduced he carried a couple of .45 pistols around and used them quite often to deadly effect. He didn't have a 'no deadly force' policy at all and would often push people off rooftops, use explosives and whatever else was at hand.

And Batman in 60-70's Japanese manga used a tommygun as pictured. His adventures were more bizarrely violent and adult than Batman in America ever was.


----------



## Surlysomething

I love manatees way too much. Haha 

View attachment 382623_10152885637320383_1755122700_n.jpg


----------



## SD007

Surlysomething said:


> I love manatees way too much. Haha



That's a narwhal :-D

This here's a manatee


----------



## Cobra Verde

I refuse to laugh at that, I'm still shaking with rage over you SASSING ME on the previous page. 


....


Okay, that may actually be palsy...


----------



## Surlysomething

OMG, you're right. I got mixed up. 

I feel so ashamed. haha.




SD007 said:


> That's a narwhal :-D
> 
> This here's a manatee


----------



## Goreki

For my friends birthday, I give her the gift of diabeetus!


----------



## TwilightStarr

According to this I am willing to try anything, an oral sex pro, submissive, and horny 

I would say 2 of those are true, but which 2?


----------



## Dromond

Goreki said:


> For my friends birthday, I give her the gift of diabeetus!



A jar of Nutella that's bigger than your head? Where can I find this?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Dromond said:


> A jar of Nutella that's bigger than your head? Where can I find this?



Goreki's stomach, by now.


----------



## Dromond

Sasquatch! said:


> Goreki's stomach, by now.



I prefer Nutella before it's digested. Afterward it tastes like shit.


----------



## Goreki

Dromond said:


> A jar of Nutella that's bigger than your head? Where can I find this?


My friend found it in a green grocers, of all places. She called me freaking out about it and I talked her the hell out of it because her birthday was coming up, and I hadn't known what to get her. Bwahaha!

I've never seen anything this stinking big before. It weighs five kilos. FIVE KILOS.

Serves her right for feeding me cupcakes and shit all the time. Revenge!!!


----------



## Dromond

THAT'S A LOT OF NUTELLA. 

lower case


----------



## SD007

Cobra Verde said:


> I refuse to laugh at that, I'm still shaking with rage over you SASSING ME on the previous page.
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Okay, that may actually be palsy...





You're the sasser! And you should feel smart because I had to actually look up what palsy was.


----------



## Blackjack

Just sharing this because it turned out really smooth and perfectly-timed.


----------



## LeoGibson

My philosophy!


----------



## Anjula

TwilightStarr said:


> According to this I am willing to try anything, an oral sex pro, submissive, and horny
> 
> I would say 2 of those are true, but which 2?



well... I will try anything and I'm nasty, nasty, nasty lol ok


----------



## Goreki

Dromond said:


> THAT'S A LOT OF NUTELLA.
> 
> lower case


$70 worth!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Random Fact: The clitoris has 8000 nerve fibres, double that of the penis, and is the only organ in the body, which has evolved purely for pleasure.


----------



## stoneyman

TwilightStarr said:


> Random Fact: The clitoris has 8000 nerve fibres, double that of the penis, and is the only organ in the body, which has evolved purely for pleasure.



that is AWESOME!! in honor of that, I want to kiss one....


----------



## Sasquatch!

TwilightStarr said:


> Random Fact: The clitoris has 8000 nerve fibres, double that of the penis, and is the only organ in the body, which has evolved purely for pleasure.



I dunno, my pleasureglurpnack seems rather extraneous.


----------



## biglynch

its post SIX SIX SIX!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5dcw1oAtc4


----------



## Dromond




----------



## MattB

I don't remember that scene.


----------



## Dromond

It was in a blooper reel.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Yeaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Dromond

That's nacho woman, dude.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Dromond said:


> That's nacho woman, dude.



You're right. Mine's.... hotter. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

It's like Santa, for your vagina!


----------



## otherland78

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeaaaaaaaaah



If you present them like this ;.) i would sure eat all of them to get to you ^^


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

My Saturday night. I love where I live. 






Sorry the picture came out so big. but bask in the glory.


----------



## Yakatori

It looks like a lot of dirty-beach. Are there a lot of dirty beaches, like that, in the Pacific NorthWest?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Yakatori said:


> It looks like a lot of dirty-beach. Are there a lot of dirty beaches, like that, in the Pacific NorthWest?



I'm not sure what you mean by dirty, standing above the water you can see straight down, it's very clean and clear. The rocks had lots of seaweed due to the tide but that's about all. What is dirty about it, or looks dirty?


----------



## missyj1978

I love seattle, and miss it more everyday  Its not dirty the seaweed cant be helped tide washes it in its the Puget Sound it comes in of the ocean. Washington state is very pretty and for the size of Seattle its very clean (and awsome) 
I am soooooooooooo homesick now


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by dirty, standing above the water you can see straight down, it's very clean and clear. The rocks had lots of seaweed due to the tide but that's about all. What is dirty about it, or looks dirty?



All the dirt. I mean, come on. 

Really though, you're thinking about the wrong kind of dirty. You know, a _dirty_ beach. It's obviously a sexual hotspot. All those rocks oh god :blush:


----------



## CleverBomb

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by dirty, standing above the water you can see straight down, it's very clean and clear. The rocks had lots of seaweed due to the tide but that's about all. What is dirty about it, or looks dirty?


Just guessing, but perhaps it's the difference between a rocky shore and a sandy beach. 

(Either of which would make for an excellent porn name, by the way.)


----------



## WVMountainrear

Amaranthine said:


> All the dirt. I mean, come on.
> 
> Really though, you're thinking about the wrong kind of dirty. You know, a _dirty_ beach. It's obviously a sexual hotspot. All those rocks oh god :blush:




Well, I do see the little man in the boat...I know you'll know what I'm talking about, Amaranthine, but I doubt the men can even find him in the picture. 

/stupidsexjoke


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> Well, I do see the little man in the boat...I know you'll know what I'm talking about, Amaranthine, but I doubt the men can even find him in the picture.
> 
> /stupidsexjoke



Heh, some of us know exactly where he drops anchor!


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> Heh, some of us know exactly where he drops anchor!



I've found that most of you do, actually.  I just couldn't pass up the reference when I saw the actual man in the boat off in the distance in the picture.


----------



## vardon_grip

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by dirty, standing above the water you can see straight down, it's very clean and clear. The rocks had lots of seaweed due to the tide but that's about all. What is dirty about it, or looks dirty?



There is a lot of debris or what appears to be debris in the water. It makes the water look "dirty". Not much can be done about it without a lot of PS.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have seen a helluva lot "dirtier" on the Jersey shore. The NC Outerbanks, Maryland and SC beaches pawn them all IMHO

-Yes I'm obviously an east coast gal...


Btw, I thought that was an awesome picture Jose, for the record


----------



## Yakatori

is where you can just come as you are. No need for thongs or any sort of protective cover. 



missyj1978 said:


> ...Its not dirty the seaweed cant be helped tide washes it in its the Puget Sound it comes in of the ocean. Washington state is very pretty and for the size of Seattle its very clean...


Ah...I dunno if like the sound of that. Seems like an excuse or something. A good rule of thumb, for both seafood & beaches, is that it should just smell fresh..just like the ocean. But if it starts to actually smell like fish, then it's probably better that you hold off from eating it or swimming there for a wHile. 



lovelylady78 said:


> "_...the little man in the boat..._"


Somehow I knew it would be you that would have to point that out. Yes, we can all see that, just past where the sun is shining. Easy-enough when it's blown-up like that. However, objects are not always as close as they appear. Especially when you have an early morning the next day.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> "_I have seen a helluva lot "dirtier" on the Jersey shore._"


Well, to be fair, the Jersey Shore & Jones Beach have both come a long way from the days of syringes and crack-vials. But-still, yes, Jersey has it's fair share of dirty beaches. As does Western-Mass.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Yakatori said:


> Somehow I knew it would be you that would have to point that out.



Did you just call me a pervert?!


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> Did you just call me a pervert?!



That don't make you a bad person. JS.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelylady78 said:


> Did you just call me a pervert?!


you sound surprised for some reason 


LeoGibson said:


> That don't make you a bad person. JS.



ain't that the truth.


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> That don't make you a bad person. JS.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you sound surprised for some reason
> 
> 
> ain't that the truth.



Ok, first I'd like to say that I didn't deny that I was or say that it made me a bad person. However, I *was* surprised that *I* got called out like that among a message board _*filled*_ with perverts. I just think (incorrectly so, apparently) that I'm more covert than a lot of you.


----------



## Dromond




----------



## RentonBob

Love the area I live in  This is on my favorite walking trail. 

View attachment CedarRiverTrail2.JPG


----------



## Librarygirl

RentonBob said:


> Love the area I live in  This is on my favorite walking trail.



Very awesome! It looks beautiful!


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment 109460


The baby deer in my back yard. Momma and 2 babies come every evening around dinner time. I have been putting out apples for them and they spend hours in my yard playing and eating. They are so cute!


----------



## djudex

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 109460
> 
> 
> The baby deer in my back yard. Momma and 2 babies come every evening around dinner time. I have been putting out apples for them and they spend hours in my yard playing and eating. They are so cute!



At first glance I thought it had some type of majestic, demonic red peacockesque tail going on


----------



## Amaranthine

GUESS WHAT DAY _IT IS_

I hate that I find this commercial entertaining. But it never fails.


----------



## Yakatori

I kind of like how, in the end, he sort of ambles side to side, like he's still looking around the office for someone-else to engage-with.

If you find it too, too funny, it probably signifies that, maybe, deep-down enough, you're that type of guy as well? Somewhere-inside you, maybe that's how you want to be?

My niece really, really likes the Geico-pig. Which, I think, makes perfect sense just because he's probably made to attract that type of "aw...how cute" attention. But, sometimes, I find myself at a loss as to how to best ...navigate...some of the more controversial & mature themes (e.g., race, the nature of individual rights versus the moral imperative of the law of the commons/state-authority, etc..) which seem to be embedded throughout the campaign.....


----------



## The Dark Lady

djudex said:


> At first glance I thought it had some type of majestic, demonic red peacockesque tail going on



^This, this, this.


----------



## missyj1978

The Dark Lady said:


> ^This, this, this.



LOL!!! I know right!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 109460
> 
> 
> The baby deer in my back yard. Momma and 2 babies come every evening around dinner time. I have been putting out apples for them and they spend hours in my yard playing and eating. They are so cute!




Wow you really must live in the country! i remember some deer came to my aunt's house once, like 5!


----------



## Amaranthine

Maybe not _quite_ the right thread...but the entire series IS pretty awesome.


----------



## Dromond




----------



## Sasquatch!

Dromond said:


> Dromond's Pic



..... Boobs.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> ..... Boobs.



Boooooooobs


----------



## Dromond

I thought the contrast between the impossibly polymastic instructor and the banality of her teaching a differential equations class was so absurd as to be awesome.


----------



## Cobra Verde

In retrospect Bill Burr should've written the Steve Jobs movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXoiTlWiNbY


----------



## Saoirse

Yakatori said:


> is where you can just come as you are. No need for thongs or any sort of protective cover.
> 
> Ah...I dunno if like the sound of that. Seems like an excuse or something. A good rule of thumb, for both seafood & beaches, is that it should just smell fresh..just like the ocean. But if it starts to actually smell like fish, then it's probably better that you hold off from eating it or swimming there for a wHile.
> 
> Somehow I knew it would be you that would have to point that out. Yes, we can all see that, just past where the sun is shining. Easy-enough when it's blown-up like that. However, objects are not always as close as they appear. Especially when you have an early morning the next day.
> 
> Well, to be fair, the Jersey Shore & Jones Beach have both come a long way from the days of syringes and crack-vials. But-still, yes, Jersey has it's fair share of dirty beaches. As does Western-Mass.



Western MA is not by the ocean.


----------



## Yakatori

Western Mass is, especially in some spots, quite far from the Ocean. But, nonetheless, has its share of dirty-beaches


----------



## LeoGibson

Shout out to Hozay. Since you posted that DE safety razor photo in the hobby thread, you dredged up some great old memories of shaving with my grandfather. So, I had my aunt peep through his old medicine cabinet and lo and behold, she found his old razor and shave brush. They haven't been used since at least 1987 and I have no clue how long he had them before his passing so I'm unsure of their actual age. I'm just stoked to have this blast from my past become a part of my grooming routine. Thanks for that post Hozay!

Here's a shot of what has become my new (old-school) grooming routine.


----------



## BigChaz

LeoGibson said:


> Shout out to Hozay. Since you posted that DE safety razor photo in the hobby thread, you dredged up some great old memories of shaving with my grandfather. So, I had my aunt peep through his old medicine cabinet and lo and behold, she found his old razor and shave brush. They haven't been used since at least 1987 and I have no clue how long he had them before his passing so I'm unsure of their actual age. I'm just stoked to have this blast from my past become a part of my grooming routine. Thanks for that post Hozay!
> 
> Here's a shot of what has become my new (old-school) grooming routine.



For the past two months I have been debating on getting this kind of setup. Now that you have been using it, what do you think? I want to go for it, but at the same time, I feel like I would get tired of the ritual too quickly and go back to faster, more modern methods.

Is the end result worth the time investment in the morning? Do you see yourself getting tired of it? How is the learning curve?


----------



## LeoGibson

BigChaz said:


> For the past two months I have been debating on getting this kind of setup. Now that you have been using it, what do you think? I want to go for it, but at the same time, I feel like I would get tired of the ritual too quickly and go back to faster, more modern methods.
> 
> Is the end result worth the time investment in the morning? Do you see yourself getting tired of it? How is the learning curve?



The learning curve isn't too steep, although I would recommend a styptic pencil for the inevitable nicks you will get at first.

Well, I would imagine our routines are far different. I work at a job where I don't have to shave everyday, so I generally only shave twice a week, maybe 3 times if I'm going out on a Friday or Saturday night.

That being said, I like the ritual of it and even if I had to shave daily, I would still do it simply because of how it makes me feel mentally. It would be worth it to take an extra 5-10 minutes grooming just because of how it makes me feel. Kind of like one Sinatra's Rat Pack guys!

The talcum powder, I wish I had started using much earlier. It has taken away all heat rashes and chafing that comes with working outdoors in this Texas heat. Plus, even though I still sweat plenty, I don't smell near as bad at the end of the day when I come home.


----------



## BigChaz

LeoGibson said:


> The learning curve isn't too steep, although I would recommend a styptic pencil for the inevitable nicks you will get at first.
> 
> Well, I would imagine our routines are far different. I work at a job where I don't have to shave everyday, so I generally only shave twice a week, maybe 3 times if I'm going out on a Friday or Saturday night.
> 
> That being said, I like the ritual of it and even if I had to shave daily, I would still do it simply because of how it makes me feel mentally. It would be worth it to take an extra 5-10 minutes grooming just because of how it makes me feel. Kind of like one Sinatra's Rat Pack guys!
> 
> The talcum powder, I wish I had started using much earlier. It has taken away all heat rashes and chafing that comes with working outdoors in this Texas heat. Plus, even though I still sweat plenty, I don't smell near as bad at the end of the day when I come home.



Hmmmmmmmm.

HHHMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

Ok, I'm convinced. Time to get manly as fuck in my daily routine. Thanks for elaborating!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Shout out to Hozay. Since you posted that DE safety razor photo in the hobby thread, you dredged up some great old memories of shaving with my grandfather. So, I had my aunt peep through his old medicine cabinet and lo and behold, she found his old razor and shave brush. They haven't been used since at least 1987 and I have no clue how long he had them before his passing so I'm unsure of their actual age. I'm just stoked to have this blast from my past become a part of my grooming routine. Thanks for that post Hozay!
> 
> Here's a shot of what has become my new (old-school) grooming routine.


DUDE!! This is amazing! It brings me joy that I could help bring back those memories and also that you've taken the plunge. I hope you're enjoying the superior shave experience.


BigChaz said:


> For the past two months I have been debating on getting this kind of setup. Now that you have been using it, what do you think? I want to go for it, but at the same time, I feel like I would get tired of the ritual too quickly and go back to faster, more modern methods.
> 
> Is the end result worth the time investment in the morning? Do you see yourself getting tired of it? How is the learning curve?


I'm aware you didn't ask me, but also shaving with a Double Edged Razor regularly I can do nothing but try and get everyone to shave with one as well. I remember finding cartridge shaving very tedious. There was nothing special about it. Wake up, put some gel stuff on your face and drag a razor across it. That was a routine I really disliked. 
There's something so marvelous and very special about prepping your face, letting your whiskers get warm in the shower, letting the hot water run over your face and open the pores. Building a lather from your shaving bar, cream or soap is so rewarding, taking a brush to your face to aggregate your skin to help the whiskers pop up and then slowly pulling surgical grade steel across your face. It's just so gratifying. Aside from the prep, the shave is superior to all cartridges I've tried. The only thing better is getting a straight razor shave done by someone else.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> DUDE!! This is amazing! It brings me joy that I could help bring back those memories and also that you've taken the plunge. I hope you're enjoying the superior shave experience.
> 
> I'm aware you didn't ask me, but also shaving with a Double Edged Razor regularly I can do nothing but try and get everyone to shave with one as well. I remember finding cartridge shaving very tedious. There was nothing special about it. Wake up, put some gel stuff on your face and drag a razor across it. That was a routine I really disliked.
> There's something so marvelous and very special about prepping your face, letting your whiskers get warm in the shower, letting the hot water run over your face and open the pores. Building a lather from your shaving bar, cream or soap is so rewarding, taking a brush to your face to aggregate your skin to help the whiskers pop up and then slowly pulling surgical grade steel across your face. It's just so gratifying. Aside from the prep, the shave is superior to all cartridges I've tried. The only thing better is getting a straight razor shave done by someone else.



This is almost porn. I am thoroughly convinced by the two of you.


----------



## RentonBob

This just cracked me up lol... 

View attachment SixFiddy.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sunday morning awesome shave.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sunday morning awesome shave.



SO MANLY. Take me now, Hozay.

edit: Not in a gay way. A manly way. Like shaving buddy kinda way.


----------



## The Dark Lady

I want this to be a thing.

NOW.


----------



## LeoGibson

The Dark Lady said:


> I want this to be a thing.
> 
> NOW.



I'm down for this.


----------



## HDANGEL15

The Dark Lady said:


> I want this to be a thing.
> 
> NOW.




*
YOU ARE REPLESS for me currently but I LOVE :wubu: this..you are amazing*


----------



## ODFFA

BigChaz said:


> This is almost porn. I am thoroughly convinced by the two of you.



What do you mean _almost_?



The Dark Lady said:


> I want this to be a thing.
> 
> NOW.



Now THIS, this is almost-porn! :smitten:
The Dark One has spoken. Get to it, y'all. American cultural norms take a little while to filter down to my valley.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Hay guise, did you know if you shave in the shower you don't even need shaving cream?? 


*ducks*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Just started learning a little 3D rendering, kind of awesome I think.


----------



## Surlysomething

know girls who are trying to fit into the social norm 
like squeezing into last year's prom dress 
i know girls who are low rise, mac eyeshadow, and binge drinking 
i know girls that wonder if they're disaster and sexy enough to fit in 
i know girls who are fleeing bombs from the mosques of their skin 
playing russian roulette with death; it's never easy to accept 
that our bodies are fallible and flawed 
but when do we draw the line? 
when the knife hits the skin? 
isn't it the same thing as purging, 
because we're so obsessed with death, 
some women just have more guts than others 
the funny thing is women like us don't shoot 
we swallow pills, still wanting to be beautiful at the morgue, 
still proceeding to put on make-up, 
still hoping that the mortician finds us fuckable and attractive 
we might as well be buried with our shoes, 
and handbags and scarves, girls 
we flirt with death everytime we etch a new tally mark 
into our skin 
i know how to split my wrists like a battlefield too 
but the time has come for us to 
reclaim our bodies 
our bodies deserve more than to be war-torn and collateral, 
offering this fuckdom as a pathetic means to say, 
"i only know how to exist when i'm wanted" 
girls like us are hardly ever wanted you know 
we're used up and sad and drunk and 
perpetually waiting by the phone for someone to pick up 
and tell us that we did good 
You did good. 
( i know i am because i said am, my body is home) 
so try this 
take your hands over your bumpy lovebody naked 
and remember the first time you touched someone 
with the sole purpose of learning all of them 
touched them because the light was pretty on them 
and the dust in the sunlight danced the way your heart did 
touch yourself with a purpose 
your body is the most beautiful royal 
fathers and uncles are not claiming your knife anymore 
are not your razor, no 
put the sharpness back 
lay your hands flat and feel the surface of scarred skin 
i once touched a tree with charred limbs 
the stump was still breathing 
but the tops were just ashy remains, 
i wonder what it's like to come back from that 
sometimes i feel a forest fire erupting from my wrists 
and the smoke signals sent out are the most beautiful things 
i've ever seen 
love your body the way your mother loved your baby feet 
and brother, arm wrapping shoulders, and remember, 
this is important: 
you are worth more than who you fuck 
you are worth more than a waistline 
you are worth more than any naked body could proclaim 
in the shadows, more than a man's whim 
or your father's mistake 
you are no less valuable as a size 16, than a size 4 
you are no less valuable as a 32A than a 36C, 
your sexiness is defined by concentric circles within your wood; 
wisdom 
you are a goddamn tree stump with leaves sprouting out: 
reborn
-Mary Lambert
:wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson

Because, sometimes you need the appropriate number close at hand when doing your drinking!!


----------



## Surlysomething

But every song's like:
Gold teeth
Grey Goose
Tripping in the bathroom
Bloodstains
Ball gowns
Trashing the hotel room

We don't care, we're driving Cadillacs in our dreams...


----------



## Dromond

.......... 

View attachment funny-WWI-bar-fight.jpg


----------



## Esther

The Dark Lady said:


> I want this to be a thing.
> 
> NOW.



This happened to me the other day! I was accompanying a friend while he shopped for books, and as I was idly picking through the bookshelves I happened to find something that interested me. He nonchalantly took the book from my hands and paid for it with his. When I asked why, he said it is because I was looking at one of his favourite books of all time and he really wanted me to read it. I thought it was ridiculously sweet!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> This happened to me the other day! I was accompanying a friend while he shopped for books, and as I was idly picking through the bookshelves I happened to find something that interested me. He nonchalantly took the book from my hands and paid for it with his. When I asked why, he said it is because I was looking at one of his favourite books of all time and he really wanted me to read it. I thought it was ridiculously sweet!


*
NO KARMA to hand out...but ^5 that is truly the awesomemost!!!!*


----------



## Surlysomething

That's so awesome.





Esther said:


> This happened to me the other day! I was accompanying a friend while he shopped for books, and as I was idly picking through the bookshelves I happened to find something that interested me. He nonchalantly took the book from my hands and paid for it with his. When I asked why, he said it is because I was looking at one of his favourite books of all time and he really wanted me to read it. I thought it was ridiculously sweet!


----------



## Surlysomething

You know it had to be said. 

View attachment 1239873_583168241729165_1277989531_n.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Because, sometimes you need the appropriate number close at hand when doing your drinking!!




ACE Bail bonds lol alot of them near me. Haha i see them around all the time. Guess it's a Texas thang Lol.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ACE Bail bonds lol alot of them near me. Haha i see them around all the time. Guess it's a Texas thang Lol.



Probably a pretty common bail bond company name. You always want to be first or nearly first in the yellow pages to get business so anything that starts with an A is a good idea.

That coozie was a part of my release package they give out when you fill out your paperwork after they spring you. You got a coozie filled with Ace Bail Bonds matchbooks, and peppermints. I guess they know the majority of their clientele very well and know just what to pass out! I used the mints to get rid of hungover jail breath, gave away the matches since I don't smoke, and proudly use the coozie to keep my beer cold every chance I get!


----------



## CleverBomb

LeoGibson said:


> Probably a pretty common bail bond company name. You always want to be first or nearly first in the yellow pages to get business so anything that starts with an A is a good idea.


Search Engine Optimization from before search engines existed.


----------



## TwilightStarr

When telling my mom about how cute the ginger cashier at the store was and how he was so adorable telling me about how he looks younger than he is(he was 23). But yeah talking about how cute he was and she called me a cougar!!  lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Probably a pretty common bail bond company name. You always want to be first or nearly first in the yellow pages to get business so anything that starts with an A is a good idea.
> 
> That coozie was a part of my release package they give out when you fill out your paperwork after they spring you. You got a coozie filled with Ace Bail Bonds matchbooks, and peppermints. I guess they know the majority of their clientele very well and know just what to pass out! I used the mints to get rid of hungover jail breath, gave away the matches since I don't smoke, and proudly use the coozie to keep my beer cold every chance I get!



Haha! LOL!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

View attachment 110233


MAN! boy got bank! LOL


----------



## Cobra Verde

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89989

Where has this thread been my entire life?? :wubu: :bow: :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cobra Verde said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89989
> 
> Where has this thread been my entire life?? :wubu: :bow: :wubu:



We don't talk about that, not because of me, because of someone else.


----------



## djudex

I think Hozay and I should become a luchador tag team. I can be El Diablo Blanco and he can be Hozay "Don't call me Gabriel" Calcetines de Fantasía.


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89989
> 
> Where has this thread been my entire life?? :wubu: :bow: :wubu:



You should have seen the video....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

djudex said:


> I think Hozay and I should become a luchador tag team. I can be El Diablo Blanco and he can be Hozay "Don't call me Gabriel" Calcetines de Fantasía.



I'm seriously contemplating taking this name is my legal name. It's too fabulous not to use.


----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahahaha. 

View attachment 9413_10151619514451496_1046376035_n.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Surlysomething said:


> Bahahahaha.




I can't rep you right now but I want this framed and in my living room some day! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Aren't they amazing? I know some women that look like that ALL THE TIME. Haha



fat9276 said:


> I can't rep you right now but I want this framed and in my living room some day! :happy:


----------



## Archetypus

Cobra Verde said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89989
> 
> Where has this thread been my entire life?? :wubu: :bow: :wubu:



Holy fu...

Thoroughly entertaining. Thank you CV. 

I feel kinda blue though, realizing that I truly did miss out on the heyday of Dims. Why can't you guys be this great NOW?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Archetypus said:


> Holy fu...
> 
> Thoroughly entertaining. Thank you CV.
> 
> I feel kinda blue though, realizing that I truly did miss out on the heyday of Dims. Why can't you guys be this great NOW?



I'm pretty much always this cool.


----------



## CleverBomb

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm pretty much always this cool.


And he won't tell you, but he's modest, too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CleverBomb said:


> And he won't tell you, but he's modest, too.



I'm only modest and humble when it comes to traits and talents that I actually have


----------



## AuntHen

More cowbell!!!


----------



## The Dark Lady

I scared Pee-wee Herman at work the other day, and he went, "AAAAGGGHHH, oh wow you're awesome!" How's THAT for random awesomeness, bitches!


----------



## AuntHen

The Dark Lady said:


> I scared Pee-wee Herman at work the other day, and he went, "AAAAGGGHHH, oh wow you're awesome!" How's THAT for random awesomeness, bitches!




I know you are but what am I?!?


----------



## Melian

This is pretty cool.

Parasite causes mice to commit suicide-by-cat


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow. That's amazing.

"cat-dar" :bow:



Melian said:


> This is pretty cool.
> 
> Parasite causes mice to commit suicide-by-cat


----------



## Surlysomething

Unfuckingbelievably powerful.


----------



## lovelocs

..........


----------



## AuntHen

^
oh my word! haha


----------



## Surlysomething

I love Melissa McCarthy SO FUCKING MUCH!


Bahahaha. End credits, This is 40.


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Anjula

AND FINALLY MY SPIRITUAL ANIMAL







LOLOLOLOL


----------



## lovelocs

The Dark Lady said:


> I scared Pee-wee Herman at work the other day, and he went, "AAAAGGGHHH, oh wow you're awesome!" How's THAT for random awesomeness, bitches!




He's coming back for you, watch out... 

View attachment vaseline.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Why Lord, why? Hahaha.

Oh, Homer. 

View attachment 1392819_10151660690042181_1113875409_n.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

I think it is completely awesome when my 5 year old nephew comes up to me and ask to see my number, that's his way of asking to see the "502" I have tattooed on the inside of my bottom lip  LMAO!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

A friend of mine sent this to me a over an hour ago, and I can't stop giggling about it... 

View attachment Screenshot_2013-12-04.jpg


----------



## reuben6380




----------



## RentonBob

One of my favorite places to visit  

View attachment TheFalls.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

RentonBob said:


> One of my favorite places to visit



Wait, is that Twin Peaks????


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Today was a great day for football! That Eagles game was so fun to watch. GO EAGLES!

Here is a great shot of the game...


----------



## RentonBob

Sasquatch! said:


> Wait, is that Twin Peaks????



I never watched Twin Peaks but that is close to the area the café for the show is located. It is Snoqualmie Falls.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> One of my favorite places to visit



Awwww yeah, the splendor of Washington! We should take a train up there!


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Awwww yeah, the splendor of Washington! We should take a train up there!



It's not that far of a drive bud. I think they do have a Santa Train up there if you want to see Santa


----------



## Melian

RentonBob said:


> I never watched Twin Peaks but that is close to the area the café for the show is located. It is Snoqualmie Falls.



You never watched Twin Peaks????!

So there's this thing called Netflix...

Beautiful shot, though. I want to stay at the Great Northern :happy:


----------



## RentonBob

Melian said:


> You never watched Twin Peaks????!
> 
> So there's this thing called Netflix...
> 
> Beautiful shot, though. I want to stay at the Great Northern :happy:



HAHA... Nope. Never watched the show but I have been to the little cafe that is in the show a few times


----------



## Sasquatch!

Yes yes yes, café blah blah WATCH THE GODDAMN SHOW


----------



## fritzi

RentonBob said:


> One of my favorite places to visit



Can't rep you - but that's not random at all, only totally awesome!


----------



## Surlysomething

I love this WAAAAAY too much.

New kitten


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## Lil BigginZ

TwilightStarr said:


>



I'm pretty sure cuddling leads to sex anyway


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm pretty sure cuddling leads to sex anyway


Only of you're doing it right!


----------



## CleverBomb

Homonymsexuality.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Goreki said:


> Only of you're doing it right!



Want to cuddle?


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> Want to cuddle?


Depends, are you a panda?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Goreki said:


> Depends, are you a panda?


----------



## tankyguy

It's as if millions of voices cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced...

http://digg.com/video/what-you-get-when-you-pour-molten-aluminum-into-an-ant-hill


----------



## biglynch

A quick snip of my buddy Spencer's day.

Post Office Clerk: (Hands Spencer a first class stamp with some neoclassical madonna and son)
Spencer: I see the post office is getting all religious
Post Office Clerk: Well its Christmas innit 
Spencer: Yeah I guess, I just thought in this day and age they would be more secular
Post Office Clerk: No sir, stamps are square


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahaha. Love it!




biglynch said:


> A quick snip of my buddy Spencer's day.
> 
> Post Office Clerk: (Hands Spencer a first class stamp with some neoclassical madonna and son)
> Spencer: I see the post office is getting all religious
> Post Office Clerk: Well its Christmas innit
> Spencer: Yeah I guess, I just thought in this day and age they would be more secular
> Post Office Clerk: No sir, stamps are square


----------



## ODFFA

TwilightStarr said:


> *Pic involving 3 of my favourite things: grammar, cuddling and sex*





biglynch said:


> A quick snip of my buddy Spencer's day.
> 
> Post Office Clerk: (Hands Spencer a first class stamp with some neoclassical madonna and son)
> Spencer: I see the post office is getting all religious
> Post Office Clerk: Well its Christmas innit
> Spencer: Yeah I guess, I just thought in this day and age they would be more secular
> Post Office Clerk: No sir, stamps are square



Ah, language, you wondrous instrument of diversion!

View attachment 1460265_10152055598905791_191617337_n.jpg
View attachment 1044219_849667811729340_459560073_n.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

February Last Year:





February This Year:







Hell Yeah!! \m/


----------



## Esther

THIS.

... That is all


----------



## Fuzzy

Yes, cake in a mug is a thing.. an addictive thing. :blush:

Someone locally jumped on this instant bandwagon and has started marketing the single serving mug cake mix.. but its $3 each.. when i'm using pennies worth of ingredients like the recipe above. Anything for a buck I suppose..


----------



## AuntHen

haha, exactly!


----------



## tankyguy

This was in my backyard this afternoon:






Camouflage Fail.


----------



## Surlysomething

Super cool though!



tankyguy said:


> This was in my backyard this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> Camouflage Fail.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

got to play around in my new backyard.

I love the PNW


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## RentonBob

While I was in Vegas, I was one of the audience member that was picked to be in the Blue Man Group show haha  

View attachment BlueManShow.jpg


----------



## Tad

RentonBob said:


> While I was in Vegas, I was one of the audience member that was picked to be in the Blue Man Group show haha



Awesome indeed!


----------



## BigChaz

TwilightStarr said:


>



You can tell when the boyfriend is ready to eat or have sex because he will start begging for attention. The difficult part is that one of those desires will win 100% of the time and you will have to make a best guess.

edit: Or just do both at the same time


----------



## lucca23v2

lol.. this cracks me up everytime.. 

View attachment that ass.jpg


----------



## violetviolets

biglynch said:


> A quick snip of my buddy Spencer's day.
> 
> Post Office Clerk: (Hands Spencer a first class stamp with some neoclassical madonna and son)
> Spencer: I see the post office is getting all religious
> Post Office Clerk: Well its Christmas innit
> Spencer: Yeah I guess, I just thought in this day and age they would be more secular
> Post Office Clerk: No sir, stamps are square



I cannot stop laughing! Hehehe...


----------



## TwilightStarr

BigChaz said:


> You can tell when the boyfriend is ready to eat or have sex because he will start begging for attention. The difficult part is that one of those desires will win 100% of the time and you will have to make a best guess.
> 
> edit: Or just do both at the same time



I don't like guessing games so it will probably be boom boom first then follow it up with a snack


----------



## biglynch

violetviolets said:


> I cannot stop laughing! Hehehe...



Yeah I did quite a bit giggling



TwilightStarr said:


> I don't like guessing games so it will probably be boom boom first then follow it up with a snack



I like the way you think Miss.


----------



## lucca23v2

TwilightStarr said:


> I don't like guessing games so it will probably be boom boom first then follow it up with a snack



Smart girl.. because sometimes after they eat.. they don't want to move too much.. get the boom boom first..lol


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> I like the way you think Miss.




Thanks!  
BTW I like what you got going on! :blush: :eat2:


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## Fuzzy

................................


----------



## AuntHen

..............................


----------



## lucca23v2

^^ as Katt Williams says.. Haters are going to hate.. it is there job.. so "To all the haters out there, if you have no one to hate on, feel free to hate on me."

lol


----------



## biglynch

Good dog. 

I love dogs! 

View attachment 5574659_700b-934x.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> Good dog.
> 
> I love dogs!



Awesome Lynch! I just stole this one to post on my FB wall. I'd rep but it seems I haven't spread it around enough since the last time I got you.


----------



## biglynch

http://news.distractify.com/fun/animals-fun/dog-struggles/?v=1

I stole from here, 
rep excepted in a nod form sir.


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> http://news.distractify.com/fun/animals-fun/dog-struggles/?v=1
> 
> I stole from here,
> rep excepted in a nod form sir.



Awesome site sir! Here's your second nod of the day.


----------



## lucca23v2

lol.. i think this is hilarious.... 

View attachment lumps....jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

This is awesome... 

View attachment ballet.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

just because....


----------



## kilo riley

What? No Sprockets?


----------



## LeoGibson

One good reason that make it hard for me to leave Texas.

Things found in Mexican Grocery Stores.


----------



## Fuzzy

LeoGibson said:


> One good reason that make it hard for me to leave Texas.
> 
> Things found in Mexican Grocery Stores.



I can't figure out what the balls are.. meatballs.. or something deep fried and sold next to the rinds?


----------



## LeoGibson

Fuzzy said:


> I can't figure out what the balls are.. meatballs.. or something deep fried and sold next to the rinds?



No, they are tamarind fruit covered with sugar and salt and chilli powder. They start out salty and as the different layers of powder dissolve, go to sweet, tart, and spicy at the finish. Very unusual, but damned tasty.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> No, they are tamarind fruit covered with sugar and salt and chilli powder. They start out salty and as the different layers of powder dissolve, go to sweet, tart, and spicy at the finish. Very unusual, but damned tasty.



Ugh...do want.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ugh...do want.



http://www.alamocandy.com/contact-packing-company

You can look there and see if they ship.


----------



## Surlysomething

This. :eat2: 

View attachment 10256908_10151970685491277_7298480846599018703_n.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> This. :eat2:



Love it!!!!.. There is sometihng about a man with a beard!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Surlysomething said:


> This. :eat2:




So True!!!!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Thought this was funny. 

View attachment got62_507728519338798_7706428271463389204_n.jpg


----------



## biglynch

Sweet!
As
Fuck
Everyone. 

View attachment http%3A%2F%2F37.media.tumblr.com%2Ftumblr_m2od8eVZBd1qahxmso1_500.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Has anyone seen this? While it does have that age old "lose weight" topic in it, it looks promising with a romantic lead BHM 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A--E8SiCbHc


----------



## Dromond




----------



## tankyguy

fat9276 said:


> Has anyone seen this? While it does have that age old "lose weight" topic in it, it looks promising with a romantic lead BHM
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A--E8SiCbHc



I think I'll check this out.
I don't usually go for rom-coms because...frankly I can't relate to most of them. Usually, if the guy has any problem with his looks, he's merely 'Hollywood Homely'. Like they just took a typical good looking leading man and put him in shabby/nerdy clothes and big glasses or they have him wear a fatsuit for the first act.

It's unusual to have the leading man be bigger than his funny fat sidekick.


----------



## Surlysomething

best. picture. ever. 

View attachment 10153281_10152006897591496_5143619234015566798_n.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> best. picture. ever.



Awesome!...lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> best. picture. ever.



This encapsulates you so perfectly I feel this is actually a picture of you from the future.


----------



## BigChaz

LOOK AT THIS FUCKING TANK. LOOK AT IT.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8OcM5Cy3V0&feature=youtu.be

So. Awesome. Get tank, fuck ditches.


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahahaha!

I'd be flipping you the bird though.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This encapsulates you so perfectly I feel this is actually a picture of you from the future.


----------



## Fuzzy

Yes, I know.. there is no sound in space... but who cares!


----------



## Amaranthine

I really feel some sort of kinship with this gentleman. 

Enjoy! How could anyone not?


----------



## MrSensible

Amaranthine said:


> I really feel some sort of kinship with this gentleman.
> 
> Enjoy! How could anyone not?



He couldn't have possibly tasted any of that, holy shit.


----------



## lucca23v2

I think this is hilarious... 

View attachment finger buhda.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## Fuzzy

...........................


----------



## freakyfred

Remember that Garfield where Jon drank dog semen...


----------



## Anjula

its random its awesome hes awesome hes fat AND IM GONNA FUNCKING MEET HIM THIS SUMMER



and if you dont know, hes a fucking geniuos rapper


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## MrSensible

I know we've got some ukulele enthusiasts around here, as well as a handful of metal-heads (myself included.) What do you get when you put 'em together? Something strangely bad ass.


----------



## lucca23v2

MrSensible said:


> I know we've got some ukulele enthusiasts around here, as well as a handful of metal-heads (myself included.) What do you get when you put 'em together? Something strangely bad ass.



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! he nailed that! That was AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

MrSensible said:


> I know we've got some ukulele enthusiasts around here, as well as a handful of metal-heads (myself included.) What do you get when you put 'em together? Something strangely bad ass.



Yes!! That was bad ass. You should check out Pocketfox. They do some amazing covers. Check out their cover for Queens of The Stone Age - No One Knows. They also have a pretty bad ass Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird (solo included) and System of a Down - Chop Suey


----------



## lucca23v2

maybe I need to go to Home Depot more.. 

View attachment hmmmm.jpg


----------



## MrSensible

Lil BigginZ said:


> Yes!! That was bad ass. You should check out Pocketfox. They do some amazing covers. Check out their cover for Queens of The Stone Age - No One Knows. They also have a pretty bad ass Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird (solo included) and System of a Down - Chop Suey



That was indeed quite sick :happy:. I was particularly digging that SoaD cover. I'm becoming more and more tempted to add one of these to my small collection of stringed instruments. Ever tried an electric Ukulele? Kind of curious to hear how that would work out with a bit of distortion thrown in, heh.



lucca23v2 said:


> maybe I need to go to Home Depot more..



Haha, that is just so effing fantastic.


----------



## ConnieLynn

lucca23v2 said:


> maybe I need to go to Home Depot more..



When you buy rope and chain, an employee has to assist with cutting it to length. They look at you funny when you are buying pink rope


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

That war ensemble cover is incredible


----------



## Lil BigginZ

MrSensible said:


> That was indeed quite sick :happy:. I was particularly digging that SoaD cover. I'm becoming more and more tempted to add one of these to my small collection of stringed instruments. Ever tried an electric Ukulele? Kind of curious to hear how that would work out with a bit of distortion thrown in, heh.
> .



My ukulele is an electric/acoustic Les Paul model from Epiphone. My buddy let me borrow his death DigiTech DDM pedal and a small amp for a while. I fucking loved it. My sister, who I was living with at the time got sick of it though, so I quit the distortion and went back to the clean sound. Here is my uke. 



Ukulele metal solo (distortion)


----------



## MrSensible

Lil BigginZ said:


> My ukulele is an electric/acoustic Les Paul model from Epiphone. My buddy let me borrow his death DigiTech DDM pedal and a small amp for a while. I fucking loved it. My sister, who I was living with at the time got sick of it though, so I quit the distortion and went back to the clean sound. Here is my uke.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukulele metal solo (distortion)



Ha, that works way better than I would have imagined! I seriously might need to make this happen in the not-so-distant future. I think I could really have some fun with it.

And that is quite the nice mini-axe you got there, by the way. Any brand suggestions? I've never really looked into Ukuleles before.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

MrSensible said:


> Ha, that works way better than I would have imagined! I seriously might need to make this happen in the not-so-distant future. I think I could really have some fun with it.
> 
> And that is quite the nice mini-axe you got there, by the way. Any brand suggestions? I've never really looked into Ukuleles before.



Some of the top brands are Luna, Kala, Oscar Schmidt, Lunikai, and you even have some of the big name guitar companies making ukes now like epiphone, Ibanez, Martin, Fender, etc etc. 

Here is how I would break it down in price range.

$20 - $60: Almost more of a toy than a real instrument, still great for the absolutely beginner like small children. These are mostly made out of plastic which gives them that tin sound. 

$60 - $100: Instrument quality where it doesn't sound like music from a tin anymore. These are made of wood. This range is pretty much the basic beginner uke section. 

$100 - $200: This section is usually your second uke purchase. Better wood, better made, etc etc.

$200+: OF course the higher you get the better the quality of the instrument, better woods, better designs, etc etc

I'm perfectly fine with my Epiphone Les Paul model but I eventually want to buy a better one down the line. What I love about mine is that the body is weird, so it gives it a quiet mute sound, so I can play it whenever and not really wake everybody up in the middle of the night. 

Also, you might want to take notice that there are 4 different kinds of ukuleles...

Soprano - I have fat sausage fingers, I can barely play anything past the 5th fret on these. The frets are small. 

Concert - My uke is a concert and I can get to around the 12th fret just fine. 

Tenor - This will be my next purchase. These are pretty big and seem like they wouldn't be hard to play at all. 

Baritone - This is the mini guitar version of the uke, also has a deeper sound. I would switch to the baritone but I don't feel like learning all of the chords for it as it's different than the other 3 sizes. So if you're just switching to ukulele and want a big one. I would suggest this or the Tenor.


----------



## AuntHen

I am such a MST3K fan and always forget how funny they are. These compilations are my favorite for life hahaha...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFHlJ2voJHY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6OPyfQxwDM



Big McLargeHuge! Rowsdower! hahaha


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## MrSensible

Lil BigginZ said:


> Some of the top brands are Luna, Kala, Oscar Schmidt, Lunikai, and you even have some of the big name guitar companies making ukes now like epiphone, Ibanez, Martin, Fender, etc etc.
> 
> <snip>



Thanks for the awesome breakdown . I honestly wasn't aware of the different versions (which is why I was a little confused when I watched videos that had considerably larger Ukes in them.) I like to play a lot of lead type stuff, so I'm thinking one of the larger versions would be better in that respect.

I might try one of the Ibanez. I've never been disappointed with their guitars. Even the cheaper models have been pretty solid.


----------



## MrSensible

fat9276 said:


> I am such a MST3K fan and always forget how funny they are. These compilations are my favorite for life hahaha...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFHlJ2voJHY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6OPyfQxwDM
> 
> 
> 
> Big McLargeHuge! Rowsdower! hahaha



"The Final Sacrifice" was easily my favorite one 

"If you hit a Rowsdower, you get to keep it." 

"I think Rowsdower's heart just exploded."

That's one of those movies where you almost don't even need commentary for it to be hilarious.


----------



## AuntHen

^


----------



## bayone

These two have the moves.


----------



## lucca23v2

I love this commencement speech.

http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-mcraven-commencement-speech-at-ut-2014-5


----------



## fat hiker

lucca23v2 said:


> maybe I need to go to Home Depot more..



Interesting that they have islands in that Home Depot (isle instead of aisle?). Though an Isle of Lubricants and Rope might make more sense than an aisle of the same...


----------



## Surlysomething

Let's! Haha 

View attachment 294856_571119506265743_1285415288_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

I think a lot of people can relate to this.

 

View attachment 10363600_10152373963027025_3589269838532993968_n.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> I think a lot of people can relate to this.



The picture above...that was me in my early 20's.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Photobomb level : expert


----------



## bayone

fat hiker said:


> Isle of Lubricants and Rope



Isn't that where the original Golden-Age Wonder Woman was from?:wubu:


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Photobomb level : expert



Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tankyguy

Because of the recent discussion about dubious Pokemon designs in another thread:

NSFW

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeOS8gK2OZE&list=PL-xkHEbewJQcd8NCT9Xoz120iUHjN4laL[/ame]


----------



## Amaranthine

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65107797"] I wanted to make something that focuses on how meaningful it is to make food for someone you love.[/ame]

" I wanted to make something that focuses on how meaningful it is to make food for someone you love."

Oh god. It's so cute :')


----------



## Surlysomething

So cute. I looove the music.





Amaranthine said:


> I wanted to make something that focuses on how meaningful it is to make food for someone you love.
> 
> " I wanted to make something that focuses on how meaningful it is to make food for someone you love."
> 
> Oh god. It's so cute :')


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahaha.

:bow: 

View attachment 10449907_10152111479975824_8873385190233079211_n.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

http://www.timeout.com/los-angeles/...med-in-la?cid=TOL|DD|EM|||2014-06-23T18:03:28

Time Out LA made a list of the best music videos shot in Los Angeles. I was pleasantly surprised to see #15 (which I shot) and #10 (which I pulled focus on) had made the list!


----------



## Surlysomething

You shot Ok Go? Duuuude. That's one of the coolest videos ever!





vardon_grip said:


> http://www.timeout.com/los-angeles/...med-in-la?cid=TOL|DD|EM|||2014-06-23T18:03:28
> 
> Time Out LA made a list of the best music videos shot in Los Angeles. I was pleasantly surprised to see #15 (which I shot) and #10 (which I pulled focus on) had made the list!


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> You shot Ok Go? Duuuude. That's one of the coolest videos ever!



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JLbWtgacdU[/ame]

It was an awesome opportunity!

3:59 (Me behind the camera)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

vardon_grip said:


> http://www.timeout.com/los-angeles/...med-in-la?cid=TOL|DD|EM|||2014-06-23T18:03:28
> 
> Time Out LA made a list of the best music videos shot in Los Angeles. I was pleasantly surprised to see #15 (which I shot) and #10 (which I pulled focus on) had made the list!



Congrats sir. It's always such a great feeling to see your work get the praise and adulation it deserves.


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> You shot Ok Go? Duuuude. That's one of the coolest videos ever!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Congrats sir. It's always such a great feeling to see your work get the praise and adulation it deserves.



Thank you both!


----------



## Surlysomething

So cool! Thanks for sharing.
You have an amazing job. :bow:



vardon_grip said:


> It was an awesome opportunity!
> 
> 3:59 (Me behind the camera)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I don't know if this was posted already, but I found it super catchy, there's a fat guy dancing, and it's mostly size positive. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk[/ame]


----------



## Dromond

This is just about the most awesome thing I've ever seen.

The Ripchair 3.0 all terrain power wheelchair.


----------



## lucca23v2

Dro...I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know if this was posted already, but I found it super catchy, there's a fat guy dancing, and it's mostly size positive.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk



On first glance, I wanted to hate this...but I was boogeying round the lounge by the end, haha!


----------



## MRdobolina

oh saucony ...


----------



## MsBrightside

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know if this was posted already, but I found it super catchy, there's a fat guy dancing, and it's mostly size positive.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk



I thought this was fun! She should ditch that bland boyfriend, though. The other guy looks a lot more interesting, plus he's got the moves


----------



## lucca23v2

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know if this was posted already, but I found it super catchy, there's a fat guy dancing, and it's mostly size positive.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk



I am so loving this video....


----------



## Amaranthine

I remember seeing this on TV when I was much younger. If this board were to have a party, this game would be pretty much obligatory.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmIddLpoPlk[/ame]


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> I remember seeing this on TV when I was much younger. If this board were to have a party, this game would be pretty much obligatory.



No idea if this made it UK TV but fair play Eliza, I'm sold. I'm also impressed that they managed to do the whole thing without a single insult. 
Sign me up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> I remember seeing this on TV when I was much younger. If this board were to have a party, this game would be pretty much obligatory.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmIddLpoPlk



...hahaha what the fuck?!


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> I remember seeing this on TV when I was much younger. If this board were to have a party, this game would be pretty much obligatory.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmIddLpoPlk



I think I'd be up for this! ...actually I'd probably be too shy and chicken out!


----------



## bayone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know if this was posted already, but I found it super catchy, there's a fat guy dancing, and it's mostly size positive.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk



Someone on tumblr posted some cute pictures inspired by this.


----------



## tankyguy

The full trailer released for Disney's new film based on the Marvel comic Big Hero 6.

From reading comments on various forums, it seems a subsection of female fans seem to be preoccupied with the rotund inflatable robot and his belly for some reason...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoIg18CUUWw[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

Just a few interesting things....


----------



## Saisha

Young female elephant seal befriends lady on beach on South Georgia Island - (I do not advocate this by any means but it is awesome, especially at about 4 minutes into the video):

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz2umfSMIuM[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

But I feel like it was well-executed. Good music, made sense for the overall tone of the piece, not too long.

I will pass this one on, if you don't mind.


----------



## ODFFA

tankyguy said:


> The full trailer released for Disney's new film based on the Marvel comic Big Hero 6.
> 
> From reading comments on various forums, it seems a subsection of female fans seem to be preoccupied with the rotund inflatable robot and his belly for some reason...





lucca23v2 said:


> Just a few interesting things....
> 
> *Crossword fill-out*
> *Belle? Bellissima, more like!*



Seeing as trailers and Disney have been brought up, I'll do some sharing.
While engaging in some shameless, _shameless_, Saturday time wasting, I watched an embarrassing number of Honest Trailers on Youtube.

Utterly surprised at which one turned out to be my favourite. Maybe the funny bones were well oiled at that point, but this one just unhinged me completely. Why am I weird?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFtBjc1dz7w[/ame]


----------



## tankyguy

ODFFA said:


> While engaging in some shameless, _shameless_, Saturday time wasting, I watched an embarrassing number of Honest Trailers on Youtube.



Don't forget to also indulge in some 'Everything Wrong With ____ in ____' and HISHE!


----------



## bayone

Not sure whether this is good or bad, but it seems as though area zoos have been picking up new exhibits this summer in the form of abandoned-then-rescued pets:

First, someone spotted a caiman (like a tiny alligator) in a pond near High Park, and it's now living at Reptilia; and then earlier this week the Peterborough Zoo captured a cougar that was wandering through back yards in Grafton (cougars are native to Ontario, but from this guy's attitude they think he was captive-bred.)


----------



## Saisha

bayone said:


> Not sure whether this is good....



Definitely good because the animals are being looked after by individuals with the means and knowledge to properly care for them in (hopefully) as natural as possible environments while protecting them from the public as pets and possibly having to be put down.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahaha.

:bow: 

View attachment 1904188_10100133240544522_122132199_n.jpg


----------



## Yakatori

I like stuff like that.


----------



## tankyguy

Just putting this here after having seen Bay Turtles.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5KQQWlIgGc[/ame]


----------



## Saisha

After losing a bet, a guy creates a calendar - 

http://news.distractify.com/people/allstern-lost-bet-calendar-of-pop-culture/


----------



## bayone

Saisha said:


> After losing a bet, a guy creates a calendar -
> 
> http://news.distractify.com/people/allstern-lost-bet-calendar-of-pop-culture/



I love his Marilyn Monroe pose. Needs a fan to blow the skirt properly, though.


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww yeah. Break it down, dude!


----------



## biglynch

http://laughingsquid.com/a-vintage-1912-waltz-version-of-cyndi-laupers-1983-song-girls-just-want-to-have-fun-by-postmodern-jukebox/

Really hope somebody else enjoys this as much as I did.


----------



## tankyguy

biglynch said:


> http://laughingsquid.com/a-vintage-1912-waltz-version-of-cyndi-laupers-1983-song-girls-just-want-to-have-fun-by-postmodern-jukebox/
> 
> Really hope somebody else enjoys this as much as I did.



I love it. The Bioshock Infinite soundtrack is really great. A lot of 1912 covers of more modern songs.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAA_zE5a3JQ[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN7xcOxAPgk[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7ogV49WGco[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss_eBop2PsI[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQheaCpjH0I[/ame]


----------



## biglynch

tankyguy said:


> I love it. The Bioshock Infinite soundtrack is really great. A lot of 1912 covers of more modern songs.


I do believe this is the very same band. All available on iTunes I think.


----------



## biglynch

Opps I did a double post.


----------



## bayone

Pop sonnets rewrites lyrics as (guess) sonnets. This version of Livin' on a Prayer is a nice companion to PMJ's blues cover of the song.


----------



## MsBrightside

bayone said:


> Pop sonnets rewrites lyrics as (guess) sonnets. This version of Livin' on a Prayer is a nice companion to PMJ's blues cover of the song.


I love it! :happy: However, it reminded me of something less awesome that my nephew recently told me. He said that students at his high school study Shakespeare (_Romeo and Juliet_) by reading some sort of paraphrased version instead of the original text. That's just pitiful. Back in the day, I remember reading more than half a dozen of Shakespeare's plays for high school English class, and they were all in his own words. Somehow "Romeo, where r u?" just isn't the same.


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> I love it! :happy: However, it reminded me of something less awesome that my nephew recently told me. He said that students at his high school study Shakespeare (_Romeo and Juliet_) by reading some sort of paraphrased version instead of the original text. That's just pitiful. Back in the day, I remember reading more than half a dozen of Shakespeare's plays for high school English class, and they were all in his own words. Somehow "Romeo, where r u?" just isn't the same.



C'mon, you mean "Yo Juliet. It's your boy Romeo, holla" doesn't move you?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Just to jump in and be a total bag of dicks. "Wherefore" doesn't mean "where" it means why. 

Basically Juliet is saying damn dude WHY do you have to be a filthy montague, bc this capulet needs your penis, so if you don't change your allegiance to your family than I will just to take a ride on that bologna pony. 

I'm pretty sure "bologna pony" was a term used in Shakespeare's notes as well

You're welcome.


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> C'mon, you mean "Yo Juliet. It's your boy Romeo, holla" doesn't move you?


If the paraphrasing were a supplement to the real text, it would be one thing, especially for struggling students or individuals for whom English is a second language. But to answer your question: no, that's not really my idea of classic literature.  It's kinda funny, though. 



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Just to jump in and be a total bag of dicks. "Wherefore" doesn't mean "where" it means why.
> 
> Basically Juliet is saying damn dude WHY do you have to be a filthy montague, bc this capulet needs your penis, so if you don't change your allegiance to your family than I will just to take a ride on that bologna pony.
> 
> I'm pretty sure "bologna pony" was a term used in Shakespeare's notes as well
> 
> You're welcome.


See, if you hadn't read the real play, you wouldn't know all of these things. Q.E.D. (Did I use that right?)

And thanks for always keeping things classy. 

In an effort to stay on topic, I nominate LeoG and WHR as writers for the next awesome paraphrased edition of Shakespeare's complete works.


----------



## LeoGibson

This had me thinking of another favorite Shakespeare quote that I like and I decided to see if it too could be modernized. Bonus points for whoever deciphers it!

"Yo homey, check it. Keep it 100 wit yo self playa. Then you won't be frontin' wit dem otha' G's."


----------



## tankyguy

Rock Sugar is a band that does great musical mash-ups of rock and pop songs from the 70's, 80's and 90's. This is their tribute to Journey and Metallica, 'Don't Stop the Sandman':

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Mr4HffbAUTk#t=30

Their lead singer is professional voice actor and all around cool guy Jess Harnell. He was the voice of Wakko on Animaniacs and Captain Hero on Drawn Together.


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> This had me thinking of another favorite Shakespeare quote that I like and I decided to see if it too could be modernized. Bonus points for whoever deciphers it!
> 
> "Yo homey, check it. Keep it 100 wit yo self playa. Then you won't be frontin' wit dem otha' G's."


It reminds me of Polonius' "to thine own self be true" speech in Hamlet, but I'm not sure because you transformed whatever it was quite thoroughly. You seem to have uncovered a new talent!


tankyguy said:


> Rock Sugar is a band that does great musical mash-ups of rock and pop songs from the 70's, 80's and 90's. This is their tribute to Journey and Metallica, 'Don't Stop the Sandman':
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Mr4HffbAUTk#t=30
> 
> Their lead singer is professional voice actor and all around cool guy Jess Harnell. He was the voice of Wakko on Animaniacs and Captain Hero on Drawn Together.


Never heard of these guys, but I liked it--it was way more fun than Journey's version of _Don't Stop Believin'_. A lot of songs would probably benefit from those _Sandman_ riffs.  I'm not sure my opinion is worth much when it comes to music, though--I also like the theme song from SpongeBob SquarePants and P!nk's _Scurvy_ video  [ame="http://vimeo.com/20714857"]Scurvy video [/ame](I don't know why there are German subtitles, but then why not?)


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> It reminds me of Polonius' "to thine own self be true" speech in Hamlet, but I'm not sure because you transformed whatever it was quite thoroughly. You seem to have uncovered a new talent!



Good call. You nailed it!


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> Good call. You nailed it!


Thanks! I've never actually read _Hamlet_ in its entirety :blush:, but I remember the Skipper as Polonius singing a version of that speech to "Laertes" (Mary Ann) in an episode of_ Gilligan's Island _when the castaways were trying to impress a famous producer. Probably not the most reliable source for one's knowledge of Shakespeare--it's even worse than the paraphrased textbooks.  That scene from _Gilligan's Island_ was pretty funny, though, so I suppose that's awesome in its own way. 

Geez, I just realized that I've now admitted my enjoyment of _SpongeBob SquarePants_, Metallica, and _Gilligan's Island_: do I have high-brow tastes or what?


----------



## Librarygirl

LeoGibson said:


> This had me thinking of another favorite Shakespeare quote that I like and I decided to see if it too could be modernized. Bonus points for whoever deciphers it!
> 
> "Yo homey, check it. Keep it 100 wit yo self playa. Then you won't be frontin' wit dem otha' G's."



Won't let me rep you, but consider yourself repped! I only just found this and (luckily given my day job is all about the Bard!) guessed right.

As Ms Brightside pointed out in the earlier post, we wouldn't be able to do this if we didn't know the original. 

Paraphrasing as a sole means of getting to know a work is wrong, but it certainly is fun if you know what you're working from! More please!!


----------



## Saisha

Know I'm probably behind the times but never heard of this guy before - pretty cool! Ten Second Songs

http://youtu.be/jus7S5vBJyU


----------



## Surlysomething

In your face! 

View attachment 10624840_10152525683466865_7770327099863010304_n.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Librarygirl said:


> Paraphrasing as a sole means of getting to know a work is wrong, but it certainly is fun if you know what you're working from! More please!!



The late, great Shel Silverstein once did a jive version of _Hamlet_ which you can probably find on the internet. As I recall it begins with Francisco saying:

"Now me and Bernardo, we was guardin' the castle
Keepin' it cool, not makin' no hassle,
Havin' ourselves a brew or two,
When outta the night comes 'Woo, woo, woo,'
And here comes this ghost, all ragged an' rank
In a rusty suit of armor, goin' clank, clank, clank.
I say, 'Hey, Mister Ghost, are you our dear, departed king?'
The ghost don't say one motherfuckin' thing.
He goes 'Woo, woo, woo.' I say, 'Hey, we better split,
An' go tell Hamlet 'bout this shit'...


----------



## WVMountainrear

MsBrightside said:


> I love it! :happy: However, it reminded me of something less awesome that my nephew recently told me. He said that students at his high school study Shakespeare (_Romeo and Juliet_) by reading some sort of paraphrased version instead of the original text. That's just pitiful. Back in the day, I remember reading more than half a dozen of Shakespeare's plays for high school English class, and they were all in his own words. Somehow "Romeo, where r u?" just isn't the same.



This is the perfect excuse to introduce someone else to this YouTube Channel...his cliffnotes are spot on and highly entertaining; although, Romeo and Juliet is not one of his best, in my humble opinion.

http://youtu.be/K-qgVmsV3hM


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelylady78 said:


> This is the perfect excuse to introduce someone else to this YouTube Channel...his cliffnotes are spot on and highly entertaining; although, Romeo and Juliet is not one of his best, in my humble opinion.
> 
> http://youtu.be/K-qgVmsV3hM



Thug notes is so fucking good!!


----------



## MsBrightside

lovelylady78 said:


> This is the perfect excuse to introduce someone else to this YouTube Channel...his cliffnotes are spot on and highly entertaining; although, Romeo and Juliet is not one of his best, in my humble opinion.
> 
> http://youtu.be/K-qgVmsV3hM



Lol at "Romeo's homie-os Benvolio and Mercutio."


----------



## Treach

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World is so good.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



ahah, I really laughed at this for some reason.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Yea I found it clever haha


----------



## bayone

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The late, great Shel Silverstein once did a jive version of _Hamlet_



It's always a good time for [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhQ9aeCE8Oo"]Wayne & Shuster's Shakespearian Baseball sketch[/ame]. I think this version is from the early 'eighties, but they were doing it at least as far back as 1958.


----------



## djudex

Take a quick glance...

Look away...

Take another quick glance...

What is that? A castle? A prison? Super villain lair?







Nope. Tile store.


----------



## Surlysomething

My kinda store. 

View attachment 227033_10154666648225501_318566388258666066_n.jpg


----------



## MsBrightside

djudex said:


> Take a quick glance...
> 
> Look away...
> 
> Take another quick glance...
> 
> What is that? A castle? A prison? Super villain lair?
> 
> Nope. Tile store.



Lol. I was thinking a high-security government building in some place like Washington, D. C., although that fence doesn't exactly look like an impenetrable barrier. Is this building somewhere close to where you live? It makes me wonder if the architect is a wannabe designer of nuclear command centers in North Dakota but had to settle for a tile store. 

By the way, this is a flak tower in Hamburg; any resemblance to your photo is entirely coincidental.


----------



## Amaranthine

djudex said:


> Super villain lair?
> 
> 
> Nope. Tile store.



I think you're getting tricked too easily. 

If I were to have a personal super villain lair, tile store is the *first* thing I'd think to disguise it as. I'd watch out if I were you.


Around where I live, there's this building that was seemingly designed to be a Spirit Halloween store (which is strange, because they're temporary) and it looks really ridiculous when it's converted to another kind of store for the less exciting parts of the year.


----------



## Yakatori

The texture of Mega-TileMart looks kind of odd to me. Like, maybe, a giant had just spackeled it. Could it be that the original plan was to cover it all in various samples of tile?!? That could be eye-catching...


----------



## djudex

MsBrightside said:


> Is this building somewhere close to where you live?



Nope it's five hours away from home base, I'm on the road this week!



> By the way, this is a flak tower in Hamburg; any resemblance to your photo is entirely coincidental.



Building designs by Frank Lloyd IAMRIGHTYOUMUSTOBEY!



Yakatori said:


> The texture of Mega-TileMart looks kind of odd to me. Like, maybe, a giant had just spackeled it. Could it be that the original plan was to cover it all in various samples of tile?!? That could be eye-catching...



Up close it's pretty obvious that it's unfinished, there's got to be some kind of siding going up and I have to admit tile samples on the exterior would be a pretty novel move!



Amaranthine said:


> I think you're getting tricked too easily.
> 
> If I were to have a personal super villain lair, tile store is the *first* thing I'd think to disguise it as. I'd watch out if I were you.



That's a very, very good point...I'd better make sure it's "taken care of" before leaving town...


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> If I were to have a personal super villain lair, tile store is the *first* thing I'd think to disguise it as. I'd watch out if I were you.



Um, if you're going to start an evil organization, I want in on it.

Smash it up, burn it down; tearing up the underground... I wanna live like a super villain.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Speaking of evil organizations....


I find these illuminati vids posted all over youtube even more awesome/entertaining than playing records backwards for satanic messages.

http://youtu.be/lPZCy6G03Tc





Oh and who doesn't know that Family Guy is of the devil?


----------



## TwilightStarr

I'll go for all three!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Stole it from FB friends 

View attachment 10516820_625151734255795_4618196627295699333_n.jpg


View attachment pu.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## GhostEater

XKCD's awesome

You'll have to have watched It's Always Sunny and Pacific Rim to get this one


----------



## MsBrightside

This has been around for a couple of years, but I don't think it's been posted here and I still like it.  

Dumb Ways To Die


----------



## Surlysomething

65 Days Until CHRISTMAS


:bounce:
















you're welcome


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## bayone

So, are prison guards the Spiders Georg of walking-past-murderers?


----------



## bayone




----------



## MsBrightside

I decorated a pumpkin today. 
He's from a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> I decorated a pumpkin today.
> He's from a galaxy far, far away.



That is pretty awesome. I don't think I could have come out with that if I worked on it a week solid. I really enjoy the things folks craft like that. 

I like your table also. It looks like ours.


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> That is pretty awesome. I don't think I could have come out with that if I worked on it a week solid. I really enjoy the things folks craft like that.
> 
> I like your table also. It looks like ours.



Thanks so much, LeoG.  It didn't take me quite a week, but if you figure in the drying time between the acrylic primer, the white spray paint, and
the actual decorating, it works out to about 3 days. It was kind of fun, though, and the painted ones last a lot longer than the carved ones do. I did a cheetah pumpkin a few years ago, and it lasted 'til Christmas!

It's funny we have similar-looking kitchen tables. I think my chairs may need to be repainted, though--right now I'm going with the "distressed" look.


----------



## Amaranthine

I agree with Leo - that pumpkin is awesome, and far transcends the life that my own pumpkin will have. I'm not even sure I'd put that much effort into a child, were I to have one. 

~

If any of the ladies were unsure of what they might want to be for Halloween, Playboy has the answer. And that answer is apparently famous men without pants. 

Really, it is.

If any of the men wanted to give these a try, I think the result would be far superior...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Quite a few famous men didn't wear pants. Socrates, for example. So you've got a really wide range to choose from, if you're so inclined.


----------



## Cobra Verde

As much as I feel for the women who've been attacked, as a comedy fan I hope the Bedwetter Revolution never ends.


----------



## biglynch

MsBrightside said:


> I decorated a pumpkin today.
> He's from a galaxy far, far away.



That's properly cool. Do more&#128512;



Amaranthine said:


> If any of the ladies were unsure of what they might want to be for Halloween, Playboy has the answer. And that answer is apparently famous men without pants.
> 
> Really, it is.
> 
> If any of the men wanted to give these a try, I think the result would be far superior...



Just had a dirty thought about the Joe Biden, then an even dirtier one about Weird Al Yankovic.

I'm OK with this I think.


----------



## MsBrightside

Amaranthine said:


> I agree with Leo - that pumpkin is awesome, and far transcends the life that my own pumpkin will have. I'm not even sure I'd put that much effort into a child, were I to have one.
> 
> ~
> 
> If any of the ladies were unsure of what they might want to be for Halloween, Playboy has the answer. And that answer is apparently famous men without pants.
> 
> Really, it is.
> 
> If any of the men wanted to give these a try, I think the result would be far superior...





biglynch said:


> That's properly cool. Do more&#55357;&#56832;



Thanks for the pumpkin love!

But is it beyond geeky to be annoyed that the "sexy George Takei" is using a Vulcan greeting?


----------



## biglynch

MsBrightside said:


> Thanks for the pumpkin love!
> 
> But is it beyond geeky to be annoyed that the "sexy George Takei" is using a Vulcan greeting?


 No I think it a fair point as it goes. Well spotted. Still can't get over the Weird Al.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Cobra Verde said:


> As much as I feel for the women who've been attacked, as a comedy fan I hope the Bedwetter Revolution never ends.



For example: 
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2lsauj/rbitcoin_and_rkotakuinaction_have_a_lot_more_in/


But in particular: 
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/com...nd_rkotakuinaction_have_a_lot_more_in/cly02n1


----------



## Amaranthine

Interesting/Creative advertisements.

It's worth it if only for #11. Which took me a good few minutes to get, but is really pretty funny once it hits.


----------



## MsBrightside

Amaranthine said:


> Interesting/Creative advertisements.
> 
> It's worth it if only for #11. Which took me a good few minutes to get, but is really pretty funny once it hits.



Thanks for posting these, Amaranthine--the kitty lint roller (#2) and the guy in the X-ray scanner (#32) made me laugh. 

#9 (the one with the 3 eejits holding hands and getting ready to touch the electric fence) reminds me of a story my granddad used to tell about him and his best friend shooting themselves in the foot with their BB guns just to see if it would hurt  (this sort of behavior does seem to be strongly linked to the Y chromosome.)

I wish I had thought of #19 (glasses improving the clarity of impressionist art) because it's so clever.  

And I think maybe the ads in #11 and #34 should run together.


----------



## Cookie

Amaranthine said:


> Interesting/Creative advertisements.
> 
> It's worth it if only for #11. Which took me a good few minutes to get, but is really pretty funny once it hits.



Some of these are really quite clever! Thanks for sharing  11 is pretty funny!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Just came across this on FB, hmm.. what is your answer for me?!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TwilightStarr said:


> Just came across this on FB, hmm.. what is your answer for me?!



I would WRONG you if I had the chance


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## Surlysomething

Hey peeps!

Do something cool this Christmas for people that could use a helping hand.
(You can buy a chicken for a family for $15 bucks, how cool is that? I just bought one! Someone's getting eggs soon!)


Oxfam Unwrapped!


Merry Christmas! :wubu:


----------



## tankyguy

For all the lonely people.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7LBggDKEtM&list=UUyjTUNqX_vasRG4AAaM34jA[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

Make It So, Let It Snow

:bow:


----------



## tankyguy

A video all women should watch to understand the difficulties of being a man.

http://www.clickhole.com/video/what-does-it-mean-be-man-1460


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> Make It So, Let It Snow
> 
> :bow:



I'm unable to rep this! Shut up, Wesley!


----------



## Surlysomething

I thought it was pretty clever. 



Fuzzy said:


> I'm unable to rep this! Shut up, Wesley!


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> Make It So, Let It Snow
> 
> :bow:



Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Surlysomething

Animals Sucking At Jumping


I can barely handle it. Haha


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> Animals Sucking At Jumping
> 
> 
> I can barely handle it. Haha



Thank you for this. Made my day


----------



## Surlysomething

I laughed way too hard at the badger. Haha

Glad you enjoyed! 



Fuzzy said:


> Thank you for this. Made my day


----------



## lille

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiuYmM0lG6o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiuYmM0lG6o[/ame]

This is amazing, and completely accurate. Though I will say, I do actually enjoy the latin verses.


----------



## ODFFA

ZOMG I'm in love. His name is Owl Gore :wubu:

View attachment owl_gore.jpg


----------



## djudex

I have lost my voice and just ordered room service using aTTS app, I wish I could have seen the guys face but his patter didn't skip a beat, went straight through with the convo!


----------



## ODFFA

djudex said:


> I have lost my voice and just ordered room service using aTTS app, I wish I could have seen the guys face but his patter didn't skip a beat, went straight through with the convo!



*Dude puts down phone* "You will never believe this! S-s-s-stephen Hawking! Stephen Hawking just ordered room service from me!" :bounce:


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> *Dude puts down phone* "You will never believe this! S-s-s-stephen Hawking! Stephen Hawking just ordered room service from me!" :bounce:



The best part was when the girl brought it up to the room, she started whispering in sympathy and her voice got quieter as we spoke


----------



## Goreki

ODFFA said:


> ZOMG I'm in love. His name is Owl Gore :wubu:


HAH! Brilliant!


----------



## tankyguy

Just going to put this here and stand back.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaxG2cTNWkQ[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

tankyguy said:


> Just going to put this here and stand back.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaxG2cTNWkQ



This is fucking awesome!


----------



## BigWheels

Yeah...

View attachment tumblr_miwdezUsoa1rvnl3vo1_500.jpg



Well, hello...

View attachment fae087067d2812c766c6c071d223674f.jpg


View attachment podcq6v4kcv323.jpg


View attachment Delicious Pepperoni Rolls.jpg


View attachment 10651.jpg


View attachment tumblr_mxkf5q2VPO1qkseheo1_500.jpg


View attachment tumblr_mpwj9cWkgz1r7guzvo1_500.jpg


View attachment pic_dump_october_14_2011.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Burnaby sky... 

View attachment 10410837_10152531461692181_6268874328948394302_n.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I didn't know how much I wanted pizza fries until I saw that picture up above.


----------



## lucca23v2

Holy crap.... pizza fries.... that sounds awesome!


----------



## Fiji

Someone got creative on their day off.

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## djudex

Am I crazy or is the page count for this thread off??


----------



## Lil BigginZ

So I made those pizza fries. They were awesome! I'd have taken a picture but peeling them off the tin foil sucked, and when I had them on the plate they looked like a hot mess. Not picture worthy.


----------



## CleverBomb

djudex said:


> Am I crazy or is the page count for this thread off??


Was it on Page 73 with a phantom Page 74 showing in the page list at the bottom and top of the thread, but inaccessible, before you posted the question?


----------



## djudex

CleverBomb said:


> Was it on Page 73 with a phantom Page 74 showing in the page list at the bottom and top of the thread, but inaccessible, before you posted the question?



I believe it was 63 and 64 but yes, essentially.


----------



## CleverBomb

Thanks! It's not isolated to this thread -- I know, I spent a while looking for other instances of the problem. Still no idea why it's doing that, but I put an overview of the problem in the "hey, admin!"* thread. 

*Not the actual name of the thread.


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## lille

There is an invisible post in this thread. I can't see it so I'm constantly being told there is a new post in this thread, no matter how many times I click.


----------



## djudex

:eat1::eat2::smitten::kiss2::batting::happy:


----------



## lucca23v2

WTF... I can't see any of the new posts to this thread.


----------



## djudex

I can't even see any posts I make in this thread anymore...


----------



## BigWheels

Hello Ladies... (not sure if the gif plays, but its worth trying)

View attachment anigif_enhanced-buzz-15575-1355941287-1_preview.gif


----------



## Yakatori

I can't see the most recent replies to it


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!!!!!!!!!! the last post I see on this thread is #1825.. the one I mention pizza fries..

Ahhh.. there it is. I think you may have to post from the "quick Reply" to get it to work.. go figure..


----------



## tankyguy




----------



## Tad

I don't know if this is really awesome, but the first story in this sports news video is all about a big belly.... 

https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/n...ses-with-message-on-belly-155942120.html?vp=1


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> I don't know if this is really awesome, but the first story in this sports news video is all about a big belly....
> 
> https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/n...ses-with-message-on-belly-155942120.html?vp=1



Very cool. I love how the sportscaster played it 'straight' in describing both the belly, and its use. "Big ole belly" sounds positively affectionate!


----------



## Surlysomething

Because it's true.  

View attachment 10986912_678083358963267_8631574486943011976_n.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## Amaranthine

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51Le0GiL2vU[/ame]

It's glorious how much of an asshole this cat is.


----------



## MsBrightside

Amaranthine said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51Le0GiL2vU
> 
> It's glorious how much of an asshole this cat is.


 
Hilarious! Especially the dramatic music after the woman reprimands the cat, and it stares her down while slowly reaching for the glass...

I need to make a video like this for one of my 2 cats. She got into my sewing kit the other day, and I'm still finding straight pins in the carpet.


----------



## Tad

I'd always thought of octopi as somewhat serene things, flitting around the depths.....

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...rab-from-rock-drags-it-into-the-depths/46043/


----------



## tankyguy

An upbeat, inane song about watermelons in love.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AexPuBei-Hk[/ame] 

And it's companion piece for when you feel like brooding.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTG0ao9dkXk[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

Have to admit, at the second one, I-too was scoffing at the "mistaken" take on goth much like the eyeglass-wearing grape. I mean, not quite that bad, but still...


----------



## Mordecai

Here's a bit of my collection. I may post the rest later.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Just came across this tidbit someone posted from a paranormal romance book, that I must read IMMEDIATELY!!!!


"All thought cleared my mind when his fangs replaced his tongue, piercing my clitoris instead of licking it. White-hot pleasure blasted through me, making electricity shoot from my right hand. Smoke curled from the hole it drilled into the bed, but all I could do was clutch the sheets as he began to suck with long, deep pulls. His name left my throat in a strangled sob. Another strong suction had me shouting it, and then I couldnt think enough to do that. All I could do was clutch him while wordless cries tore from me, and when he flipped me over after a final, mind-shattering suction, I couldnt even move."


:smitten: :eat2:  :wubu:


----------



## Mordecai

Here's more:


----------



## Mordecai

And here's the last of it:


----------



## tankyguy

I just wanted to share this clip.

"40 Years of ILM's Magic in One Minute"

http://videosift.com/video/40-years-of-ILMs-magic-in-one-minute

A lot in there is why I got into CG art in the first place.


----------



## Surlysomething

Truth!

 

View attachment 10985502_10152790658072234_5421018626785715037_n.jpg


----------



## luvmybhm

bought this tshirt for the hub. it's full of little details all Whovians will love.

View attachment 120317


----------



## tankyguy

This made me smile today.


----------



## Surlysomething

Arizona Rattler Sidewinders - check it!


----------



## The Fat Man

My bookshelves full of nerdom!


















And my vinyl collection.


----------



## lucca23v2

I walked into my office and found this on my desk.. Jello shots!!!!!!!!!!! I was soooo happy! 

View attachment jelloshots.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

lol.. for those men/women who wonder why hispanic men have such good hip movement/rythym and why hispanic women have the bodies they do.. this is why..lol

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kVnkKa-D20"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kVnkKa-D20[/ame]


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

That's just incredible dancing! They never miss a beat, even when he does the splits. I wonder how many hours a day they had to practice to reach that level of expertise? Thanks for posting. :bow:


----------



## lucca23v2

Dr. Feelgood said:


> That's just incredible dancing! They never miss a beat, even when he does the splits. I wonder how many hours a day they had to practice to reach that level of expertise? Thanks for posting. [emoji144]


Lol.. no practice... that us just bachata...random dancing....they are not trained dancers...lol..


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## djudex

I can't help but feel that Melian had a hand in this research... :happy:

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2015-12/cp-sci112515.php


----------



## tankyguy

Dying Car Alarm Drops a Beat (Extended)
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_1fTk93qAo[/ame]


----------



## djudex

Somehow this feels like it belongs here

http://imgur.com/gallery/b7qeI/


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Somehow this feels like it belongs here
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/b7qeI/



I love this. So sweet but heartbreaking. <3


----------



## fat hiker

djudex said:


> Somehow this feels like it belongs here
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/b7qeI/



Thanks for posting this.

To all the 'superdads' out there!


----------



## djudex

http://i.imgur.com/sRqLSbt.gifv


----------



## tankyguy

Special effects secret revealed:







Michael Bay runs on fried chicken.


----------



## fat hiker

Barbershop is not to everyone's taste, but these four BHMs are clearly having fun:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zB0K4qSQPo[/ame]


----------



## djudex

I realize the story is a little old but I just came across it and it made me both sad and happy so I'm posting it anyway

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...g-man-fat-shamed-cyberbullies-hollywood-party


----------



## Amaranthine

Guys, we're becoming mainstream. Kind of. But seeing the zipper gives me uncanny valley anxiety. 

http://www.thisisinsider.com/fanny-pack-dadbag-dad-bod-2017-9


----------



## Tad

:blink:


andsomecharacters


----------



## biglynch

3 days time and I get to do another trip to my Favourite places in the USA, and this time i'll be bringing my better half with me.

I can't wait!


----------



## Tad

Hope you and your other half have a blast and a half on your trip!


----------



## Kompliziert

Yay! That sounds like the trip of a lifetime! Where are you going?


----------



## fat hiker

There really is a Fat Man Football League!

http://fatmanfootball.tumblr.com/


----------



## Fantasist

Just saw this today. Maybe its been posted around here before, but even so, worth another posting. I love how his audience is not sitting in judgement but just cheering him on for being awesome.
https://youtu.be/UxiLxlFJPaw


----------



## fat hiker

Fantasist said:


> Just saw this today. Maybe its been posted around here before, but even so, worth another posting. I love how his audience is not sitting in judgement but just cheering him on for being awesome.
> https://youtu.be/UxiLxlFJPaw



It is awesome, it has been posted here before somewhere, and the video was orginally made for an (Australian?) payday loan ad series!


----------



## Jeannie

I definitely have a type. Did anyone else see that adorable (teenage ) BHM on the season premiere of American idol just now?

His voice is SO good!

I didn't catch his name. I'm going to go investigate. 

Watch this space...


----------



## Jeannie

Noah Davis. :blush:



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhck-t4adLU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhck-t4adLU[/ame]


----------



## MattB

I wasn't sure which thread to post this in, so I guess this one works. Saw this on FB.


----------



## ODFFA

Dear BHMs, I present to you...

A little trick to impress that special someone:

https://twitter.com/soyelgansitobae/status/1063257246329651200


----------



## Jerry Thomas

MattB said:


> I wasn't sure which thread to post this in, so I guess this one works. Saw this on FB.
> 
> View attachment 131484



When I was a youngster, my mother used to tell me if I didn't stop eating, she would have to buy all my clothes at the Fat Man's Shop. I didn't know exactly what that was, but she made it sound horrible! (Ironic that the owner of this shop is named Klein = "small" in German).


----------



## squeezablysoft

So I thought 0:56-1:20 of this was great.


----------



## squeezablysoft

And then this appeared and now my life is complete.


----------



## RVGleason

Thought folks might like this oldie.


----------



## fat hiker

Speaking of oldies but goodies, here's another. 

It's particularly effective if you watch it on YouTube at slow, 0.75 playback speed - vocals and music still clear, but you can appreciate how Weird Al's fat suit doesn't bounce and flow the way the real fat of his backup dancers bounces and flows.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Fantasist said:


> Just saw this today. Maybe its been posted around here before, but even so, worth another posting. I love how his audience is not sitting in judgement but just cheering him on for being awesome.




I saw this a few years ago but it's still one of the hottest things I've ever seen!


----------

